# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Ակումբի անցուդարձ >  Ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարները

## Rhayader

Առաջինը ես եմ :Cool:

----------

EgoBrain (16.11.2010), Հայուհի (16.12.2011), Վոլտերա (22.12.2012)

----------


## Esmeralda

> Առաջինը ես եմ


Հավեսով նկարներ էին :Wink:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Arisol

Քանի որ էն նկարները, որոնք հնադիպման ժամանակ են արվել ես չեմ հավանում, ուստի ես էլ կտեղադրեմ մի քանի նկար :Wink:

----------


## Firegirl777

Դե ինչ սա էլ ես հանդիպումներից դուրս

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ ես: Թող ներեն ֆրինետից օգտվողները…

----------

Վոլտերա (06.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էլի ես… ջահել ժամանակ

----------

Վոլտերա (06.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

սատանիկ…


հրեշտակ առանց «տակի»

----------


## Arisol

Ուֆ, ջղայնացա՛ :Angry2:  : Վսե՛, էլ նկար չեմ կցելու :Angry2:  :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Առաջինը ես եմ


Առաջին նկարդ շատ հաջող է։ :Smile:  Երրորդն էլ է հետաքրքիր (էդ մեկը վաղուց տեսել էի)։ :Wink:  

Բյուր, էս ինչ շա՜տ ու մե՜ծ ես։ :LOL:  Հետաքրքիր նկարներ ես դրել բայց համարյա բոլորը տեսել էի։ :Tongue:  

Arisol, երկրորդ նկարդ շատ լավն է։ :Love:  

Firegirl, վերջին երեք նկարներն էլ դուրս եկան, հատկապես երկրորդն է հավես՝ ավատարիդ նկարը։ :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

շնորհակալություն,
բայց ժողովուրդ իմ մոտ նկարների մեծ մասը չի բացել ի՞նչ անեմ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սա էլ ես եմ...

----------

Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## PoeT

> Սա էլ ես եմ...


Շատ լավ նկարա։  :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սա էլ ես եմ...


դեմքդ ծանոթ է: որտե՞ղ եմ տեսել :Think:  




> Needles In Eyes, PoeT, Masha


Էս նկարը շա՜տ եմ սիրում  :Love:

----------


## otar

1.   2.   3.   4.  5.   հերիքա...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էլի ես։

----------

Hripsimee (27.07.2009), urartu (27.09.2009)

----------


## Sergey

> Սա էլ ես եմ...


Աննման աչքեր ունես :Ok:

----------


## Riddle

> Էլի ես։


Շաաատ սիրուն նկար է, շատ հավանեցի: :Love:

----------


## kiki

էս ինչ լավն եք բոլորդ ... Օտար, 4-րդ նկարդ պարզապես սպանեց ...  :Jpit: )
Բյուր , չեմ ներելու ...

հիմա ի՞նչ , ես էլ պիտի դնե՞մ ... 
լավ իմ սիրած նկարներից կդնեմ ... 

հ.գ. էս ինչքան մեծ սահմանափակում եք դրել չափսերի վրա ... մեռա փոքրացնելով, որակն էլ կորում է ...  :Angry2:

----------


## kiki

մի հատ էլ :
բայց էս մեկը շատ մեծ է  ու փոքրացնելուց որակը ընդհանրապես փոխվում էր , էնպես որ այսպես եմ տալիս  , բայց չգիտեմ ինչպես անել որ ֆրինետով էլ երևա   ...   :Sad:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Աղջիկներդ դուք հրաշք եք 
Բյուրակնը ինչպես միշտ իր դերի մեջ  :LOL:  
 kiki էտ խոզուկն ո՞ւմ բալիկն է
Uluana բոլոր նկարներդ համարյա թե միշտ կիսապրոֆիլից են 

Հիմա ի՞նչ, նկարս դնե՞մ ձեզ հիասթափեցնեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## kiki

Արմ_Լիոն , թմբլիկը պապայիս ընկերող տղան է , հրաշք է մի հատ ... իսկ մյուսը կրոջս աղջիկն է  :Smile:  ...
դիր, բա ի՞նչ ...

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

kiki համովն ա շատ, կողքինն էլ պակասը չի  :Smile:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Ստպված պետք է նկարները փոքրացնեմ, ( որից անճանաչելի են դառնում ) տեղից էլ ֆորումը ահավոր դանդաղա... ( իսկական ներվերի դեղ  :Angry2:  ) էնպես որ էսքանն էլ հերիք ա

----------


## kiki

Arm_Lionne , ու քեզ նման սիրուն աղջկան մենք տղայի տեղ էինք դրել ... աններելի է ...

----------


## Artgeo

> kiki համովն ա շատ, կողքինն էլ պակասը չի


Էս դո՞ւ ես  :Acute:   :Sulel:   :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Arm_Lionne , ու քեզ նման սիրուն աղջկան մենք տղայի տեղ էինք դրել ... աններելի է ...


Հա, շատ սիրուն ես, Arm_Lionne. :Love:   :Smile:  Համ էլ նենց հավես գործնական տեսք ունես։ :Hands Up:  

Ի դեպ, ես քո նկարներից մեկը (սրանցից չէ, ուրիշ) տեսել եմ ուրիշ ֆորումում։ :Tongue:   Էն էլ էր լավը։ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկականից լավն էր: Համ էլ միակ մարդն էր, որ որին չէի տեսել:  :Smile:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

kiki ջան իսկ ինձ համար շատ զվարճալի էր որպես տղա ընդունվել ու դրանում մի փոքր անգամ չկասկածել  :Wink:  
Արտ , ինչի՞ նման չեմ ինձ  :Tongue:   :Sad:  
Uluana  ցանկության դեպքում կարող եմ շատ գործնական ու խիստ տեսք ընդունել , լավ է ստացվում մոտս :  :Cool:  Ո՞ր նկարի հետ ես, մի քիչ նկարագրի իմանամ  :Smile:  
Բյուր իսկ էդպես էիր ինձ պատկերացնո՞ւմ ( եթե իհարկե պատկերացնում էիր), թե՞ դու էլ էիր համոզված, որ ես տղա եմ  :LOL:  
Շնորհակալություն բոլորիդ  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ո՞նց իմացար, որ ես քեզ լրիվ ուրիշ ձև էի պատկերացնում:  :LOL: 
Ամենասկզբում կարծում էի, թե տղա ես: Երբ իմացա, որ աղջիկ ես, մտածեցի, թե գժական տեսք կունենաս, բայց չէի պատկերացնում, որ էսքա՜ն լուրջ ես:  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ , ինչի՞ նման չեմ ինձ


Չգիտեմ ո՞ւմ ես նման, բայց ում որ նման ես սիրունա  :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Ո՞նց իմացար, որ ես քեզ լրիվ ուրիշ ձև էի պատկերացնում: 
> Ամենասկզբում կարծում էի, թե տղա ես: Երբ իմացա, որ աղջիկ ես, մտածեցի, թե գժական տեսք կունենաս, բայց չէի պատկերացնում, որ էսքա՜ն լուրջ ես:


Էս գժականի մասը չե՞ս մանրամասնի ապագա հոգեբուժ ջան  :LOL:  

կարո՞ղ ա սրա նման  :Think:

----------


## Arisol

Arm_Lione, ммм, красотка  :Love:

----------


## Artgeo

> Arm_Lione, ммм, красотка


Խանդում եմ  :Angry2:   :Blush:

----------


## Firegirl777

Բոլորդ էլ շատ լավն եք, ապրեք, իմ դուրը նկարները շատ եկան, բայց... մեծ նկարները չեմ կարող նայել..  :Sad:

----------


## Esmeralda

Իմ նկարներն էլ միացնեմ...
Ժողովուրդ, գիտեմ, որ ինձ նման չի, բայց հաստատ ես եմ :Smile:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Art քեզ ի՞նչ պատահեց , ո՞ւմ հանդեպ ես Arisol-ին խանդում : 
Aris  :Wink:  
Esmeralda շատ լավիկն ես ու քեզ էլ նման ես ( չնայած քեզ ավելի փոքր էի պատկերացնում)  :Smile:

----------


## Riddle

Arm_Lionne, ես գիտեի, որ այսքան գեղեցիկ կլինես: :Love:  
Esmeralda, երբ ուշադիր նայում եմ, նմանեցնում եմ: :Wink:

----------


## kiki

Riddle ,  իսկ դու չե՞ս ուզում քո նկարներն էլ դնել ...

----------


## Jirayr24

Բոլորիդ նկարներն ել գեղեցիկ են, 
Հայկուհի նկարներիցդ երեքը չէի տեսել, հասկանում եմ հիմա քեզ

Ես եմ    :Cool:

----------


## kiki

մի քանիսն էլ գտա ...

առաջինը հատուկ ֆրինետից օգտվողների համար  :Smile:  
երկրորդը հենց ավատարի նկարն   է , որ էլ չհարցնեք ձի՞   է   թե՞ քար ...
իսկ երրորդում մայրիկիս հետ եմ ...

----------

Էլիզե (09.05.2010)

----------


## kiki

նկարների որակը ամբողջովին վերանում է փոքրացնելիս   ...  :Angry2:  

մի հատ էլ գտա, էս մեկը շատ եմ սիրում ...

----------


## Artgeo

> Art քեզ ի՞նչ պատահեց , ո՞ւմ հանդեպ ես Arisol-ին խանդում :


Ariosl ին չեմ խանդում  :Blush:

----------


## John

Ձախ կողմինն եմ… ավելի նոր  նկար մի քանի օրից կլինի, էլի կտեղադրեմ: 
Arm_Lionne շատ գեղեցիկ ես…

----------


## Aida

Ես եմ ուրախ եմ ծանոթանալու համար:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Arm_Lionne, ես գիտեի, որ այսքան գեղեցիկ կլինես:


Իսկ ես քեզ ե՞րբ եմ տեսնելու հրաշքս, չնայած նույնիսկ կարգին չենք էլ խոսացել, ինչ մնաց տեսեի ... 
 Kiki ինչքան շատ եմ նկարներդ նայում, էնքան դեմքդ ծանոթ է թվում, հա փորձում եմ նմանեցնել մեկին, այ քեզ բան.... :Think:  
Շնորհակալություն բոլորիդ կոմպլիմենտների համար , :Blush:  հեսա երես կառնեմ

----------


## kiki

Arm_Lionne, ինձ շատերը Պենելոպա Կռուզին են նմանացնում , միգուցե դու՞ էլ ...  :Jpit: )

----------


## Լիաննա

ժողովուրդ, ինչպե՞ս անեմ, որ Հովսեփի նկարի նման տեղադրեմ : քուրս տանը չի հիմա որ հարցնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## John

> հեսա երես կառնեմ


Ինչքան էլ որ փորձում եմ՝ չեմ կարողանում հավատալ, որ դու կարողա երես առնես…

----------


## John

> ժողովուրդ, ինչպե՞ս անեմ, որ Հովսեփի նկարի նման տեղադրեմ : քուրս տանը չի հիմա որ հարցնեմ


երբ որ սեղմում ես պատասխանել կոճակը, են վերևում ահագին նշաններ կան, էն դեղինի վրա որ պահես, գրում է «ներդնել նկար» էդ կնոպկեն սեղմի, էնտեղ պատուհան կբացի գրի նկարիդ հասցեն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կարո՞ղ ա սրա նման


Հա՛, ճիշտ այդպիսին: Բայց էդ դու՞ էիր  :Huh: 

Aida> դեմքդ ահավոր ծանոթ է: Որտե՞ղ եմ տեսել

----------


## Aida

> Aida> դեմքդ ահավոր ծանոթ է: Որտե՞ղ եմ տեսել


չգիտեմ, ճիշտն ասած քո դեմքը ինձ անծանոթա:

----------


## Riddle

kiki, մայրիկիդ հետ նկարը շատ լավն է: :Smile:

----------


## Bonita

Ես… :Wink:

----------


## Gohar

Ես այդպես էլ չկարողացա նկարս տեղադրել: :Sad:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Սա էլ Syune-ն  :Wink:

----------


## Սյունիք

Շնորհակալ եմ քաղաքացի ջան....

----------


## Gohar

նկարի մեջ տղաս է:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> նկարի մեջ տղաս է:


Շատ հաճելի է: Քանի՞ լեզու գիտի:  :LOL:

----------


## Gohar

> Շատ հաճելի է: Քանի՞ լեզու գիտի:


Դեռ մամաից ու պապաից բացի ոչինչ չգիտի:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Syune-ի նկարները 2

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Դեռ մամաից ու պապաից բացի ոչինչ չգիտի:


Ակումբում նիկ ունի՞:  :LOL: 
Շատ համովն ա:  :Love:

----------


## Gohar

> Ակումբում նիկ ունի՞: 
> Շատ համովն ա:


Կարծում եմ այս նկարներում էլ պակաս համովիկը չի:Հույսով եմ ակումբի անդամաները  ինձ չեն նախատի իմ նկարների փոխարեն երեխայինս դնելու համար:Բայց իմն էլ կդնեմ,բայց ոչ այսօր:

----------


## kiki

ուշքս գնաց  :Kiss:  ... բայց ինչքան լավն ենք լինում փոքր ժամանակ, մեծանում դախանում ենք ...

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Գոհար բալիկդ շատ համովն ա, ինչ էլ թմբլիկն ա, երևի ամեն օր թուշիկները կծում եք չէ՞  :Love:  
Անունն ի՞նչ է, ո՞ւմ է նման՝ մայրիկի՞ն, թե՞ հայրիկին: Այսինքն դու քո նկարդ դիր , մենք կտեսնենք ում է նման  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

16-ը դեռ չբոլորացած Բյուրը… (29.09.2002)

Էս մեկը վայելեք, շուտով սրա շարունակությունը կդնեմ  :Wink:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Վու՜յ: Վերջը ջուրը ընկար, թե՞ Աստված քեզ փրկեց:  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Կարծում էի թե «Ի՞նչ կա-չկա»-ում կարող եմ ինչ ուզեմ անեմ: Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ են գրառումներս ջնջվում:  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր է… Տարիներ առաջ, երբ նոր-նոր էի սկսել ֆորումներ մտնել, առաջին լուսանկարներից մեկը, որ տեղադրեցի, սա էր: Եվ նույն հարցը տվեցին ինձ, բայց մինչ կպատասխանեի, արդեն տեղադրվել էին պատասխան լուսանկարները, որոնք վերջում սա դարձան… ահա և շարունակությունը

Իսկ հեղինակն իմ շատ սիրելի վիրտուալ ընկերներից մեկն է՝ Պոլը:

----------

Էլիզե (09.05.2010)

----------


## Մելիք

> Ինչքան էլ որ փորձում եմ՝ չեմ կարողանում հավատալ, որ դու կարողա երես առնես…


ԷԷէ՜ Հովսեփ ջան, սիրուն աղջիկները շուտ են երես առնում, հավատա, բայց որ շատ սիրուն աղջիկն ա երես առնում թող ու փախի :Wink:  
Arm_Lionne ջան, էս հատուկ եմ ասում, որ լրիվ երես առնես :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բյուր, նկարդ շատ լավն էր։ :Hands Up:   :LOL:  
Կարգին նիհար աղջիկ ես եղել, փաստորեն...  :Shok:

----------


## Jirayr24

Նորից ես,
Հայկուհի ճիշտ ես նկատել  
 :Cool:

----------


## Jirayr24

միգուցե այս անգամ ստացվի

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժիրայր, էն սկզբում դրածդ նկարների մեջ երկրորդ նկարդ հայելու մեջի արտացոլա՞նքն է, թե՞ ինձ է թվում... :Blush:

----------


## kiki

էդ երկրորդ նկարում կարծես հոլիվուդյան դերասան լինի , լուրջ եմ ասում  :Smile: 
հաջող նկար է ...

----------


## Gohar

Arm_Lionne քո ակնոցներով նկարն էլ շատ լավն էր :Էդ նկարում ոնց որ հիմնարկության տնօրեն լինես: :LOL:  
Bonita-i կիթառով նկարն էլ շատ լավն էր:
kiki-i մամաի հետի նկարն էլ էր լավը:
Իհարկե այն նկարները, որոնք չեմ թվարկել  չի նշանակում , թե դրանք լավը չէին , ուղղակի թվարկածներս ինձ շատ են դուր եկել, բայց բոլոր նկարներն էլ լավն էին:
Իսկ այս նկարում ես եմ:

----------


## Jirayr24

> Ժիրայր, էն սկզբում դրածդ նկարների մեջ երկրորդ նկարդ հայելու մեջի արտացոլա՞նքն է, թե՞ ինձ է թվում...


Ես եմ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես եմ


Գիտեմ, որ դու ես։  :Smile:  
Երևում է՝ ասածս սխալ ես հասկացել. ես նկատի ունեի, որ գուցե դու հայելու դիմաց ես կանգնած/նստած եղել, և նկարողը նկարել է հայելու մեջ եղած արտացոլանքդ։  :Wink:

----------


## Firegirl777

Նորից ես :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նորից ես


Վայ, ոնց որ անձնագրի նկար լինի, ուղղակի հաջող դուրս եկած։ :LOL:

----------


## Jirayr24

> Գիտեմ, որ դու ես։  
> Երևում է՝ ասածս սխալ ես հասկացել. ես նկատի ունեի, որ գուցե դու հայելու դիմաց ես կանգնած/նստած եղել, և նկարողը նկարել է հայելու մեջ եղած արտացոլանքդ։


Ես հասկացել էի հարցդ, ուղակի, ոչ ճիշտ պատասխանել, ես եմ առանց հայելու, դրսում կանգնած:

----------


## Jirayr24

> Նորից ես


Դու էլ թիթեռն էլ շատ սիրուն եք :Wink:

----------


## Annushka

Սա էլ ես եմ, սիրելի ֆորումցիներ… Հա, ի դեպ, երեխան իմը չէ :Blush:  … Ես նրա մորաքույրն եմ :Wink:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Հետաքրքիր է… Տարիներ առաջ, երբ նոր-նոր էի սկսել ֆորումներ մտնել, առաջին լուսանկարներից մեկը, որ տեղադրեցի, սա էր: Եվ նույն հարցը տվեցին ինձ, բայց մինչ կպատասխանեի, արդեն տեղադրվել էին պատասխան լուսանկարները, որոնք վերջում սա դարձան… ահա և շարունակությունը
> 
> Իսկ հեղինակն իմ շատ սիրելի վիրտուալ ընկերներից մեկն է՝ Պոլը:


 :Hands Up:  շատ լավ նկար էր, լավ էլ սարքած էր :Wink:

----------


## Gohar

Anushka գրկինդ քո երեխան է?

----------


## Annushka

> Anushka գրկինդ քո երեխան է?


Չէ, քրոջս երեխան է// վաղն իր նկարներից էլ եմ ուզում կցեմ :Blush:

----------


## Annushka

Նորից ես :Smile:   :Blush:   :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ էլ ես… էլի ջահել ժամանակ՝ հայոց լեզվի ավարտական քննություն հանձնելիս…

----------


## քաղաքացի

Հետաքրքիր է, անձնագրում ինչպիսի՞ նկար:  :Tongue:

----------


## Anul

ոնց եմ նկար դնում ստեղ. ձևը կասեք :Sad:

----------


## Esmeralda

Ծննդյան օրվա նկար...

----------


## Riddle

> Ծննդյան օրվա նկար...


Արդարացի չէ ծննդյան օրը նստել գետնին ու զանգի սպասել: :Sad:  Լավ նկար է: :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Արդարացի չէ ծննդյան օրը նստել գետնին ու զանգի սպասել: Լավ նկար է:


Գիտե՞ս ինչն է, որ արդարացի չէ...
...............................................................
Այն, որ սպասված զանգն այդպես էլ չկայացավ....

----------


## kiki

Annushka , փաստորեն միայն ես չունեմ զարմիկների հետ նկարվելու , հետո էլ   նկարները տեղադրելուց նման բան զգուշացնելու  սովորություն  ...  :Jpit: )

----------


## Jirayr24

> Ծննդյան օրվա նկար...


Հետաքրքիր նկար, վերնագրին համապատասխան, շատերին են այդ օրերին, նման սպասումները հատուկ, իսկ կասես հետո, այդ նկարից հետո փայլեցին քո աչքերը?

----------


## Esmeralda

> Հետաքրքիր նկար, վերնագրին համապատասխան, շատերին են այդ օրերին, նման սպասումները հատուկ, իսկ կասես հետո, այդ նկարից հետո փայլեցին քո աչքերը?


Փայլեցին... արցունքներս էին փայլում... բայց երջանկության արցունքներ չէին... այլ հերթական հիասթափության...

----------


## Fobus

մի հատ էլ զարմիկի հետ նկար ես դնեմ...

----------


## Gohar

Fobus ինչ համով բալիկ է գիրկդ:

----------


## kiki

բոլոր բալիկներն ել լավն են ...  :Blush: 
Fobus , դեմքդ շատ ծանոթ է ...

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Arm_Lionne քո ակնոցներով նկարն էլ շատ լավն էր :Էդ նկարում ոնց որ հիմնարկության տնօրեն լինես:


Հա  Clinique psychiatrique- ի  տնօրենն եմ  :LOL:  
Մոտակայում Բյուրակնի հետ գժանոց ենք նախատեսել բացել , էնտեղ էլ եմ պատրաստվում ակցիաներ լինել , գաղտնի պայմանավորվածություն ունենք , մեր կլինիկայի հիվանդներին էն օրը գցել , որ գժանոցներում էլ աշխատանք բացվի ( մեր սեղանից ձեր սեղան)  :LOL:  
Բանի տեղ մի դրեք, էսօր էնքան մասնագիտական անեկդոտներ են պատմել...մինչև հիմա ազդեցության տակ եմ  :Blush:  

Գոհար բալիկդ քեզա նման  :Smile:  
Ինչ համով զարմիկներ ունեք, ես էլ եմ ուզում  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ էլ հավեսի գցեցիք.  :Tongue:  բայց զարմիկս չի  :LOL:  մեր ազգականներից մեկի բալիկն է։ :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

Դե որ զարմիկները սենց մոդա ընկան... Ես էլ ներկայացնեմ իմ ու միակ զարմուհուս նկարը :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

:LOL:  Լավ, ռազ ուժ տենց ա, ես էլ մի հատ տենց նկար տեղադրեմ :LOL:  : Դվոյուրոդնի քույրիկներս են, անցյալ տարվա նկար ա :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

Ահա ես՝ խորամանկ, բջոտ հայացքով :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

Տենց տենց, ես էլ իմ մորաքրոջս աղջկա նկարը կդնեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ահա ես՝ խորամանկ, բջոտ հայացքով


Վու՜յ, ո՜նց կպոկեի թշերդ... :Love:  Ինչ տիպ տեսք ունես բայց  :LOL:   :Hands Up: 

Արտ, քո մորաքրոջդ աղջիկն էլ ա ուտելու բան... :Blush:  շատ սիրունիկն է։ :Love:  Մի քիչ էլ իր մորաքրոջ տղային է նման  :LOL:

----------


## kiki

Ժողովու՞րդ ... էս ի՞նչ նորաձևության ցուցադրություն է ...  :LOL: 
դե ես էս ցուցադրության առաջին մասնակիցն էի , այնպես որ էլ չեմ տեղադրի ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս էլ ես եմ՝ 2 տարեկանում.  :Tongue:  Բայց նկարի որակը մի քիչ էն չի... :Blush: 
Գիտեք, թե մի՞շտ եմ սենց նիհար եղել, պոնչո էլ եմ եղել, բա։  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս մեկն էլ 6 տարեկանում... արդեն պոնչո չեմ... :Blush:  համ էլ ոնց որ նեղացած կամ ջղայնացած լինեմ, բայց իրականում տենց չի...  :Sad:

----------


## Kita

> Տենց տենց, ես էլ իմ մորաքրոջս աղջկա նկարը կդնեմ


Արտ այդ զարմուհիտ որտե՞ղ է:
շատ լավն է.....  :Smile:

----------


## Annushka

Եթե սկսել ենք, ուրեմն ես էլ իմ քրոջ երեխայի նկարներից կդնեմ…
Եվ այսպես.... ...դիմավորեք Լիլիթիկին :Wink:

----------


## Annushka

Եվ կրկին Լիլիթիկը  :Wink:

----------


## Annushka

Սա էլ մամայիս հետ.....  բայց արդեն Լիլիթիկը չի :Blush:   :Tongue:   :Blush:

----------


## kiki

:LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  բայց դուք լավն էք ... 
ես որ սկսեմ իմ զարմիկների նկարները տեղադրել ,  տեղ չի մնա ՝ մեկը մեկից լավը ... բայց նախ իմ փոքր ժամանակվա ու Լիաննայի նկարները կտեղադրեմ , թե չէ շուտով կսպանի ինձ ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ես ոչ մի զարմիկի նկար չունեմ: Ոչ էլ փոքր ժամանակվա նկարներս են սկան արած  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժողովու՞րդ։ Չբռնենք զարմիկների համար առանձին թեմա բացենք...  :Think:   :LOL:

----------


## kiki

սա էլ ես փոքր ժամանակ:
բայց մի հատ շատ սիրուն նկար ունեմ, որտեղ մայրիկս պարզապես հրեշտակ է, սկան կանեմ կդնեմ ...  :Smile:

----------


## kiki

կարելի է ... ու տեղափոխել այստեղից նրանց նկարները , թե չէ հիմա ես էլ եմ դնելու իմ զարմիկնեի նկարները ...  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Kiki, փաստորեն, դու էլ էիր փոքր ժամանակ նեղացած տեսքով, հա՞։ :LOL:

----------


## Riddle

kiki, անպայման պիտի ինչ որ բան հեծած լինես, չէ՞: :Smile:

----------


## Jirayr24

Նախկին ավատարը

----------


## Esmeralda

Սա էլ ես kiki-ի ոճով մեկ տարեկան հասակում :Wink:

----------


## kiki

Ան, հա մեկ մեկ շատ ջղայն եմ դուրս եկել ...
Ռիդդլ ջան, էլ մի ասա ...  :LOL:   փաստորեն ձիու շալակը թռնելու սովորությունը  փոքրուց ունեմ ... նոր հիշեցի որ շատ նկարների մեջ եմ ձիու կամ էլ ոչ ձիու վրա նստած փոքր տարիքում ... բայց սքան արված չեն ...

այս մեկն էլ ռուսաստանյան հանդեսներիցս մեկում ձյունիկի տեսքով ... թե ասա էդ ճերմակամաշկ ռուսների մեջ ինձնի՞ց ինչ ձյունիկ ...  :LOL:

----------


## kiki

Սա ել Լիաննան   :Smile:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

kiki դու ռուսների համար էկզոտիկ ձյունիկ ես եղել  :Wink:  
Փաստորեն ակումբի Լիաննան քո քույրի՞կն է: Ի դեպ նման եք իրար

----------


## kiki

էլ մի ասա , էնքան էլ սիրում եին ինձ ... դե ես մաշկով շատ մուգ չեմ եղել  , բայց դե նրանց ահմեմատությամբ   ...  :LOL:  
իմիջիայլոց , այդ շորս մայրիկս է կարել մի գիշերում բարակ տիսմայից ...
ահա , Լիաննան իմ քույրիկն է ...

----------


## Artgeo

> Սա ել Լիաննան


Վաաաաաայ սեեեերս, հոգեաաաաաաառս  :Love:   :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------


## Jirayr24

20 տարեկան էի :Cool:

----------


## Աբելյան

Էս էլ իմ սև ու սպիտակ պատկերը:  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս էլ իմ սև ու սպիտակ պատկերը:


N.I.G.G.A., նկարում ինչ մեծ ես երևում  :Shok:   առնվազն մի 3-4 տարով մեծ... :Blush:

----------


## Arisol

> Սա էլ ես kiki-ի ոճով մեկ տարեկան հասակում


Վու՜յ, էս ի՜նչ լա՜վն ես :Love:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Վու՜յ, էս ի՜նչ լա՜վն ես


Մերսի :Smile:   Բայց  ոնցոր տղա լինեմ, չէ՞  :LOL:  
Լրիվ մտածում էին, թե տղա եմ :Sad:

----------


## Annushka

> Էս էլ իմ սև ու սպիտակ պատկերը:



Դեմքդ այնքան ծանոթ է, չես պատկերացնի.. :Think:   Կարող է անունդ Տարոն է :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

> 20 տարեկան էի


Մանկական աչքեր ունես... կամ հայացք... կամ ժպիտ... չեմ հասկանում, թե որը...

----------


## Bonita

Ձեռքս ` Անդրեի ստորագրությամբ… :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ու քանի՞ օր չես լվացվել, որ այդ ստորագրությունը չմաքրվի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Cassiopeia, քո նկարը ե՞րբ ենք տեսնելու

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես շատ հազվադեպ եմ նկարվում ու նկարվելուց էլ նման չեմ լինում իմ նկարներին: Էնպես որ իմաստ չկա այդ նկարները տեսնելու: Շնորհակալություն նկատելու համար :Smile:

----------


## kiki

N.I.G.G.A. , բայց տարիքով մեծ ես երևում  ...  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես ուզում եմ Riddle-ի նկարները տեսնել։ :Tongue:  Արժե՞ հուսալ, որ կտեսնենք... :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Դեմքդ այնքան ծանոթ է, չես պատկերացնի..  Կարող է անունդ Տարոն է


Չէ:

----------


## Riddle

> Ես ուզում եմ Riddle-ի նկարները տեսնել։ Արժե՞ հուսալ, որ կտեսնենք...


Բայց Riddle-ը միակը չէ, ով չի դրել իր նկարները, շատերը չեն դրել: :Smile:

----------


## Bonita

> Ու քանի՞ օր չես լվացվել, որ այդ ստորագրությունը չմաքրվի…


Հաջորդ օրը լվացի... :Wink:  

Դպրոցում ... Է~հ... լավ ժամանակներ էին... :Smile:

----------


## Intel

> մի հատ էլ զարմիկի հետ նկար ես դնեմ...


մեխկ ես, Արամայիս:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց Riddle-ը միակը չէ, ով չի դրել իր նկարները, շատերը չեն դրել:


Այո, միակը չի, բայց ես հատկապես Riddle-ի նկարներն եմ ուզում տեսնել։  :Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

էս էլ ես եմ :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

մի հատ էլ

----------


## Anul

ժողովուրդ, ես էլ եմ ուզում նկար դնել. ոնց դնեմ? ձևը չգիտեմ :Sad:  չեմ կարողանում. մի բանով օգնեք  :Sad:

----------


## Esmeralda

Այն մարդու հետ, որին աշխարհում ամենաշատն եմ սիրում :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> http://freenet.am/~raan/Es/Ani&Papa.jpg
> Այն մարդու հետ, որին աշխարհում ամենաշատն եմ սիրում


Շատ սիրուն նկար է։  :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Շատ սիրուն նկար է։


Մերսի Ան ջան :Smile:

----------


## John

> ժողովուրդ, ես էլ եմ ուզում նկար դնել. ոնց դնեմ? ձևը չգիտեմ չեմ կարողանում. մի բանով օգնեք


Նկարդ ուղարկի hovsepkh@freenet.am  ես կդնեմ

----------


## Arisol

Էլի մի քանի նկար :Wink:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Էլի մի քանի նկար


Շատ լավ նկարներ էին Նարե ջան :Wink:

----------


## Anul

> Նկարդ ուղարկի hovsepkh@freenet.am  ես կդնեմ


 իսկ ինչ կլինի, որ դու ձևն ասես, խնդրում եմ, էլի :Ok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Առանց մեկնաբանությունների…

----------


## John

> իսկ ինչ կլինի, որ դու ձևն ասես, խնդրում եմ, էլի


Ձևը կախված է նկարիդ չափից: Եթե 40kb-ից շատ է՝ ստիպված ես ուղարկել… իսկ եթե փոքր է՝ էդ մասին այստեղ նշի՝ ձևը կգրեմ՝ հիմա քունս տանում է…  :Smile:

----------


## Լոս

ուրեմն ես ու իմ կատուն երկուսսել տնական վիճակում.. 
http://andyarts.net/jethrov/ - էստեղ շատ կա..  իմ նկարները չեն,.. տեղանքի նկարներն են մեծամասամբ..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կա՛ր, էս հի՞ն նկար է, թե՞ ուղղակի չես փոխվել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նարե, վերջին նկարում շատ սիրուն ես։ Աչուկներդ լավն են։  :Love:   :Tongue:  

Բյուր, էդ նկարի մեջի մազերը քո՞նն են։  :LOL:  Դեմք նկար է բայց։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Բյուր, էդ նկարի մեջի մազերը քո՞նն են։  Դեմք նկար է բայց։


Վաայ.... ես էլ նայում էի, չէի ջոկում... տարօրինակ նկար էր թվում...  բայց որ կարդացի գրածդ, հասկացա  :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

Ընկերներիցս մեկնէ  սարքել երեք տարի առաջ, լավն ա՞  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

Դու ե՞ս:

----------


## Esmeralda

Չէ... ես չեմ... այս նկարից դեքմս այնտեղ է դրած...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս էլ ես ու Արշակը մի  6 տարի առաջ...  :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էս էլ ես ու Արշակը մի  6 տարի առաջ...


Նկարի անունը սպանիչա Taxtii vra  :LOL:   Սպասո՞ւմ եք ինչ որ բանի:  :LOL:  

Արշակը ոնց որ 80ականների աստղ լինի, անմեղ աչքերով, թեթևակի ժպիտով ու կարծես ինչ որ игривость լինի (հայերեն չգիտեմ):

Իսկ քո մոտ մանկական մաքրություն ու անպաշտպանվածություն է նկատվում: Կուչ ես եկած ու կարծես Արշակից պաշտպանություն ես ուզում, նա էլ կարծես խոստանումա, որ միշտ կողքիդ կլինի, թեկուզ մասամբ:

լավ նկարա, երկուսդ էլ շատ լավ եք ստացվել  :Hands Up:   :Love:

----------

Ուլուանա (08.03.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Լավն էր շատ !   :Rolleyes:   :King:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շնորհակալ եմ ջերմ կարծիքների համար...  :Blush:   :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

Իրոք, շատ լավ նկար էր... ես կասեի նույնիսկ ջերմ.... նայում ես ու ինչ-որ ջերմություն ես զգում... չգիտեմ, մնացածն էլ են զգացել դա թե ոչ... բայց ես զգացի...

----------


## Arisol

> Էս էլ ես ու Արշակը մի  6 տարի առաջ...


Ինչքան հաճելի է, երբ քրոջ և եղբոր միջև այսպիսի ջերմ հարաբերություններ են :Blush:  : Շատ լավ նկար է :Blush:  :

----------


## Riddle

> Էս էլ ես ու Արշակը մի  6 տարի առաջ...


Վույ, էս ինչ լավն եք՝ անմեղ, ջերմ, սիրուն: Հրաշալի նկար է: :Ok:

----------


## Gohar

Uluana իրոք շատ գեղեցիկ նկար է:Ձեր աչքերին նայելով կարելի է մտածել, որ  այդ ժամանակ կյանքի  դաժան փորձությունները ձեզ այցի չէին եկել:

----------


## kiki

էս ինչ լավն եք ...  :Kiss: 
Ան, բայց քեզ մի քիչ լիքությունը սազում է ... լուրջ եմ ասում : դե Արշակը ասած Արթուրի կարծես դերասան լինի... կամ էլ ֆոտոմոդել ...

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Մի ժամ էս թեմայում մնացի, որ նկարը բացվի 
Uluana իրոք հինալի ու շատ ջերմ նկար է, դուք էլ ոնց որ անմեղիկները լինեք

----------


## Վազգեն

Լավ նկար է, Անուկ ջան։  :Smile:  Իսկականից շատ բարի ու անմեղ աչքեր ունես այս նկարում։

 Մեկ էլ գիտե՞ս ինչն է դուրս գալիս։ Ձեր նստելաձևը։ Դե Արշակը շատ տղայավարի է նստել՝ առոք–փառոք։ Իսկ դու էլ շատ կանացի ես նստել։ Ձեռքդ էլ շատ կանացի ձևով ես ծալել։ :Love:

----------


## Լիաննա

Անահիտ, շատ լավ նկար է, շատ սիրուն եք երկուսդ էլ  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

ԱՆչափ զգացված եմ բոլորիդ խոսքերից... :Smile:   Լուրջ եմ ասում, այդ նկարը դնելիս բոլորովին մտքովս չէր անցնում, որ կարող է այսպիսի բուռն արձագանք առաջացնել...  :Blush:  Իրոք հաճելիորեն զարմացած եմ։  :Smile:  




> Uluana իրոք շատ գեղեցիկ նկար է:Ձեր աչքերին նայելով կարելի է մտածել, որ  այդ ժամանակ կյանքի  դաժան փորձությունները ձեզ այցի չէին եկել:


Գոհար ջան, ասեմ իմանաս, որ այդ ժամանակ կյանքի դաժան փորձությունները ոչ միայն մեզ այցի էին եկել, այլև վաղուց մեր տանն էին բնակվում... միայն թե բարեբախտաբար դա մեր հարաբերությունների վրա չէր ազդում։  :Wink:

----------


## Հենո

Մի հատ էլ: :Smile:

----------


## Gohar

Հենո առաջին հայացքից խոստումնալից երիտասարդ ես երևում:Ի՞սկ ինչու ավելի շատ գրառումներ չես անում, որ իմանանք ուղեղիդ պարունակությունն ինչքան է:

----------


## Հենո

Գոհար ջան ինձ ,որ թեման որ հետաքրքրում է այնտեղ էլ գրառումներ եմ անում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անահիտ ու Արշակ, ի՜նչ լավն էիք ջահել ժամանակ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես 13 տարեկանում
Երկար մազեր եմ ուզում  :Sad:

----------


## Հենո

Բյուր ջան շատ լավն էս նկարում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բյուր, շատ սիրուն ես էն վերևի նկարի մեջ։  :Smile:  Հավես մռութիկ ունես։  :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեր բազմազգ ընտանիքը (ես պոչիկներովն եմ)


Եթե հարյուր տարի հետո պեղումներ կատարեն, ապա ի՞նչ պետք է գտնեն, որ պատկերացում կազմեն իմ անձի, հավատքի և ազգության մասին (օրագիրս, հայերեն Նոր Կտակարան, նուռ)

----------


## kiki

Բյուր բայց ինչ վատն ես ... հիմա չեմ կարողանում նայել էլի ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բյուր, լավ չէ՞ր նիհար ժամանակ...  :LOL:  Լսի, էդ առաջին նկարի մեջ ոտներդ չէի՞ն սառում։  :Tongue:  

Երկրորդ նկարը շատ լավն է։ Համ ընդհանուր նկարն է հետաքրքիր, համ էլ դու ես հավես դուրս եկել։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, լավ չէ՞ր նիհար ժամանակ...


Ի՞նչ նիհար… Անցյալ տարվա նկար է: Այն ժամանակ նույն զանգվածն ունեի, ինչ հիմա:



> Լսի, էդ առաջին նկարի մեջ ոտներդ չէի՞ն սառում։


Պիտի որ սառեին: Մենակ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու եմ ոտքերս բացել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ի՞նչ նիհար… Անցյալ տարվա նկար է: Այն ժամանակ նույն զանգվածն ունեի, ինչ հիմա:


Բայց նկարի մեջ ավելի նիհար ես երևում։  :Tongue:

----------


## Esmeralda

Բյուր, երկրորդ նկարը շատ լավն էր... Մեկնաբանությունդ էլ դուրս եկավ :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սա էլ ես՝ շեկլիկ ժամանակ  :Tongue:  այս նկարում 3-4 տարեկան եմ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի հատ էլ...  :Blush:

----------


## Esmeralda

Վայ... Ան, ինչ լավ կուկու ես  :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Քանի որ արդեն ակումբի որոշ անդամներ տեսել են ինձ, կարծում եմ իմաստ չունի թաքցնել դեմքս մյուսներից…

----------


## Esmeralda

> Քանի որ արդեն ակումբի որոշ անդամներ տեսել են ինձ, կարծում եմ իմաստ չունի թաքցնել դեմքս մյուսներից…


Արժե թաքցնել դեմքի միայն մի մա՞սը  :Wink:  

Լավ նկար է :Smile:   էլի եմ տեսել... էլի եմ ասել, որ լավ նկար է :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

Ես ու իմ սիրած աստվածուհին...

----------


## kiki

> Վայ... Ան , ինչ լավ կուկու ես


բայց առաջին նկարում մի քիչ վախեցած կուկու կարծես լինի ...

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Արժե թաքցնել դեմքի միայն մի մա՞սը


Չէ որ աչքերը մարդկային հոգու հայելին են, ու չնայած ոչ միշտ, բայց կարելի է միայն աչքերին նայելով մարդու մասին պատկերացում կազմել… :Smile: 

Քո նկարն էլ է շատ լավը ու շատ սիրուն…

----------


## Բարեկամ

Cassiopeia,  հետաքրքիր ա, նման ես նիկիդ ու ավատարիդ…  :Think:   :Ok:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Cassiopeia,  հետաքրքիր ա, նման ես նիկիդ ու ավատարիդ…


Շնորհակալություն, բայց ես այնքան էլ ինձ աստղային մարդ չեմ համարում, չնայած այդպես  է կարծում "եղբայրս"՝ Taurus-ը… :Wink:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Էս ինչքան շատ գեղեցիկ դեմքեր են ավելացել այս թեմայում

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Էս ինչքան շատ գեղեցիկ դեմքեր են ավելացել այս թեմայում


Սմայլերը ի նկատի ունե՞ս  :LOL:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Սմայլերը ի նկատի ունե՞ս


ահա , մասամբ գուշակեցիր

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ կարճ մազերով չեք տեսել, չէ՞։  :Tongue:  Դե տեսեք։ :LOL:   :Blush:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Ինձ կարճ մազերով չեք տեսել, չէ՞։  Դե տեսեք։


 :Shok:  Քեզ սենց չէի պատկերացնում...
Բայց շատ է սազում :Wink:  
Նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, թե ինչպես է ավելի լավ... այդպես, թե հիմիկվա պես  :Xeloq:

----------


## Մելիք

չգիտեմ խի Հովնաթանի կտավներին նմանացրի: Բայց կայֆ ա, սազում ա շատ :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դե լավ, եկեք մի քիչ ծիծաղենք: Այս նկարի հեղինակը նույնպես Պոլն է:

----------


## Arisol

Разбойница :LOL:

----------


## Esmeralda

:LOL:   :LOL:  ապրի Պոլը  :Hands Up:

----------


## Arisol

Учительница :Xeloq:

----------


## Arisol

> Դե լավ, եկեք մի քիչ ծիծաղենք: Այս նկարի հեղինակը նույնպես Պոլն է:


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  ; 
Իրոք լավ խոզուկ կլինես  :Kiss:   :Wink:  ;

----------


## Esmeralda

> Учительница


Նար :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
Էս ի՜նչ սորթ նկարներ էին :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Разбойница


վաաայ... սրանք էլ չէի տեսել :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   դեմքություն :Hands Up:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Բյուր ինչ սիրուն նապո ես  :LOL:  
Arisol ես քեզանից արդեն վախենում եմ, պատկերացնում եմ, որ բոլոր ուչիտելնիցաները դասից առաջ նման նոպաններ ունենան  :LOL:   :LOL:   ... խեղճ երեխեք  :Sad:

----------


## Ծով

Երեխեք,բոլորիդ նկարներն էլ հաճույքով նայեցի… :Hands Up:

----------


## Gohar

> Երեխեք,բոլորիդ նկարներն էլ հաճույքով նայեցի…


Ջանա մենակ նայելով քարը տեղից չի շարժվի, այսինքն՝ թեմայի էջերը չեն ավելանա :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Էս էլ իմ վաստակած գավաթը. առաջինը ու Աստված տա ոչ վերջինը: Հուսանք մյուս տարի էլի 3-րդ կուրսերին կանցնի: :Love:  Շատ անորակ նկար ա չէ՞:

----------


## Guest

ասում են, որ մարդու աչքերը շատ բան են ասում:

----------


## Lapterik

Երեխեք ես ինչքան ծանոթ դեմքեր կան:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս էլ իմ վաստակած գավաթը. առաջինը ու Աստված տա ոչ վերջինը: Հուսանք մյուս տարի էլի 3-րդ կուրսերին կանցնի: Շատ անորակ նկար ա չէ՞:


Նկարն անորակ է, բայց կարևորը՝ դու լավ ես դուրս եկել։  :Ok:  Մի տեսակ հաղթական, փառավոր տեսք ունես։  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

Ես եմ պուճուր ժամանակ :Smile:  


Էս էլ ես արդեն մեծ տարիքում։ Կասեի՞ք, որ նույն մարդ է երկու նկարներում էլ։

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես եմ պուճուր ժամանակ


Արշակ փոքր ժամանակ ավելի լավն էիր  :Tongue:

----------


## Esmeralda

Վայ... ինչ լավն ա եղել Արշակը  :Love:  
 :Blush:  Սկզբից նայեցի, իմացա, թե Անահիտն է.. կարդալուց հետո էլի երկար նայում էի, մինչև մի քիչ համոզվեցի, որ Արշակն է...

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Վայ... ինչ լավն ա եղել Արշակը  
>  Սկզբից նայեցի, իմացա, թե Անահիտն է.. կարդալուց հետո էլի երկար նայում էի, մինչև մի քիչ համոզվեցի, որ Արշակն է...


Ճիշտ է, փոքր ժամանակ շատ են  նման  եղել իրար 

Արշակ ինչ համով բալիկ ես եղել  :Love:  
Ես էլ եմ փոքր ժամանակ կյաժո եղել, հետո գնալով մգացավ մազերս...հիմա էլ կիսկյաժո եմ

----------


## Riddle

N.I.G.G.A., կարծես հենց ֆուտբոլի համար ստեղծված լինես: :Smile:  
Արշակ, ինչ լավ բալիկ ես եղել, ինչ սիրուն, պուպուշ մազեր ես ունեցել: :Love:  Իսկ 2 նկարները միասին կարծես քո ու աղջկադ նկարները լինեն: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արշակ փոքր ժամանակ ավելի լավն էիր


Չէ՛, ես կասեի՝ հիմա ավելի լավն է:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վայ... ինչ լավն ա եղել Արշակը  
>  Սկզբից նայեցի, իմացա, թե Անահիտն է.. կարդալուց հետո էլի երկար նայում էի, մինչև մի քիչ համոզվեցի, որ Արշակն է...


Ես փոքր ժամանակ էդքան թմբլիկ չեմ եղել երբեք։  :Blush:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Ես փոքր ժամանակ էդքան թմբլիկ չեմ եղել երբեք։


Կարևորն աչքերն են   :Shok:   --> մեծ  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարևորն աչքերն են    --> մեծ


Մե՞ծ։  :Shok:  
Հետաքրքիր է։  :LOL:  Էս վերջերս էնքան եմ տարբեր մարդկանցից լսել, որ մեծ աչքեր ունեմ, որ քիչ է մնում արդեն ես էլ հավատամ...   :Blush:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Մե՞ծ։  
> Հետաքրքիր է։  Էս վերջերս էնքան եմ տարբեր մարդկանցից լսել, որ մեծ աչքեր ունեմ, որ քիչ է մնում արդեն ես էլ հավատամ...


Վայ.. Ան ջան... մեծ ասելիս ես վատ բան նկատի չունեի... շատ գեղեցիկ աչքեր են... ու մեծ են... արտահայտիչ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վայ.. Ան ջան... մեծ ասելիս ես վատ բան նկատի չունեի... շատ գեղեցիկ աչքեր են... ու մեծ են... արտահայտիչ...


Անի ջան, ես վատ բան չէի էլ հասկացել։ Գիտեմ, թե ինչ նկատի ունեիր։  :Wink:  Ուղղակի հարցն այն է, որ իմ խորին համոզմամբ, իմ աչքերը բոլորովին էլ մեծ չեն... կեղծ համեստություն չեմ անում, իսկապես ես այդպես եմ համարում։  :Blush:

----------


## Ծով

Անընդհատ նայում եմ,ուզում եմ նկար դնել,էն էլ ախպերս չի թողնում…
չբռնեմ իրանը դնեմ :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չվախենաք:  :Tongue:  Հիմա խելոք աղջիկ եմ, էս նկարը երեք տարվա հնություն ունի:  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

:Hands Up:  Դեմք ես, Բյուր։  :LOL:  
Բայց որ տեսնեի, հեչ չէի ասի, թե դու ես, լուրջ եմ ասում։ Համ էլ նիհար ես երևում էս նկարի մեջ։ 

Հիշում եմ, որ էս նկարը մի պահ ավատար էիր դրել։  :Tongue:

----------


## Arisol

> Չվախենաք:  Հիմա խելոք աղջիկ եմ, էս նկարը երեք տարվա հնություն ունի:


 :LOL:   :Hands Up:   :LOL:  : Լավ նկար ա :Cool:  :

----------


## Arisol

Ֆոտոշոփի աշխատանքներիցս.
1.Восставшая из мертвых...
2. Թմբլիկ ժամանակներս :Wink:  
3. Կրամսկոյի «Անծանոթուհի» կտավն իմ դեմքով :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նա՛ր, ուզու՞մ ես գիշերը չքնեմ:  :Cray:

----------


## Anul

> Ես եմ պուճուր ժամանակ


շաաաաաաաաաատ լավն ես, բայց մտքովս էլ չէր անցնի, որ փոքր ժամանակ աղջիկ եղած կլինեիր  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 3. Կրամսկոյի «Անծանոթուհի» կտավն իմ դեմքով


Հետաքրքիր անծանոթուհի ես ստացվել։  :Smile:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Հետաքրքիր անծանոթուհի ես ստացվել։


Ինձ էլ դա դուր եկավ: Շատ հաջող է ստացվել ֆոտոշոպը

----------


## Arisol

> Հետաքրքիր անծանոթուհի ես ստացվել։


 :Blush:  Մերսի: Մեր բարեկմաների ու նույնիսկ դասղեկիս տանը այս նկարն իմ դեմքով կա :Blush:  :

----------


## Anul

վերջապես ես էլ նկար դնելու ձևը սովորեցի

*ՆԿԱՐՆԵՐԸ ՋՆՋՎԱԾ ԵՆ*

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> վերջապես ես էլ նկար դնելու ձևը սովորեցի


Գեղեցիկ ես, գնահատում եմ գեղեցկությունը :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

> վերջապես ես էլ նկար դնելու ձևը սովորեցի



Անուլ ջան շատ լավն ես մի բան հարցնեմ էլի դու ֆորումի հանդիպումներին գալիս ես՞՞՞՞

Եթե գալիս էս ես անպայման կգամ!!!! :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> վերջապես ես էլ նկար դնելու ձևը սովորեցի


Anul, 80-ականների վերջին Սանդրա անունով պոպ-աստղ կար, նման ես…

----------


## Anul

անչափ շնորհակալ եմ հաճոյախոսությունների համար  :Love:

----------


## Հենո

էս էլ ես եմ բայց ավելի մոտիկից!!!

----------


## Anul

> էս էլ ես եմ բայց ավելի մոտիկից!!!


 շատ սիրուն տղա ես

----------


## Anul

այնքան հավես նկարներ կային, որ կուզեյի այսեղ տեղադրել, ափսոս չափսերը թույլատրելիից մեծ են :Sad:  
 այս մեկն այնքան էլ հաջող չի, բայց մտածեցի, լաաավ է... կդնեմ  :Hands Up:  
մեկն էլ ավատարիս նկարն է, ավելի պարզ

*ՆԿԱՐՆԵՐԸ ՋՆՋՎԱԾ ԵՆ*

----------


## Հենո

Անուլ ջան որ նկարդ որ մեծ են չափսերը ուղարկի email_իս ես կփոքրացնեմ ու լավ որակով պոստ կանեմ!!!! :Wink:   :Wink:  

heno17@gmail.com

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ֆոտոշոփի աշխատանքներիցս.
> 1.Восставшая из мертвых...
> 2. Թմբլիկ ժամանակներս 
> 3. Կրամսկոյի «Անծանոթուհի» կտավն իմ դեմքով


Շատ լավ նկար էր առաջինը :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Anul :Mda:  
Ասեմ իմ ճաշակով, բայց առանց ամաչելու :Nono:   :Blush:  
Շատ սիրուն աղջիկ ես, գրածներիցդ էլ երևում ա որ ներսում էլ ես գեղեցիկ…
այսքանից բխում ա մի բնական հարց…Ընկեր ունես :Love:  
 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Anul

շատ իզուր էլ չես ամաչում  :LOL:

----------


## Arisol

> Շատ լավ նկար էր առաջինը


Հեհ, մերսի :Wink:  :

----------


## Taurus

> շատ իզուր էլ չես ամաչում


Ուզում ես ամաչեմ?

----------


## Anul

> Ուզում ես ամաչեմ?


այս տարբերակում չէր խանգարի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

> այս տարբերակում չէր խանգարի


արի  Օֆֆտոպանոց

----------


## Dayana

Ահա և ես

----------


## Firegirl777

Առանց ակնոցների ավելի լավ կլիներ

----------


## Taurus

Ջուրը փակի (նկարի միջի)

----------


## Guest

Լավ էլ նկար է :Wink:

----------


## John

> Ահա և ես


Շատ գեղեցիկ ես, բայց առանց ակնոցների ավելի գեղեցիկ ես հավանաբար

----------


## Dayana

> Ջուրը փակի (նկարի միջի)


Մեր ջրաչափը չի աշխատում մի անհանգստացի  :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ջահել-ուրախ ժամանակներս… Իհարկե, սա այս սերիայի լավագույն նկարը չէ (ամենալավը սկան չեմ արել, ալարում եմ, իսկ սրա համար շնորհակալություն Լիլիթին): Ոմանց համար ծանոթ դեմքեր երևի կլինեն այստեղ: Ի դեպ, ես էդքան չաղ չեմ, շորերիցս է  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ջահել-ուրախ ժամանակներս… Իհարկե, սա այս սերիայի լավագույն նկարը չէ (ամենալավը սկան չեմ արել, ալարում եմ, իսկ սրա համար շնորհակալություն Լիլիթին): Ոմանց համար ծանոթ դեմքեր երևի կլինեն այստեղ: Ի դեպ, ես էդքան չաղ չեմ, շորերիցս է


Դե լա՜վ, ձևեր մի թափի, չաղ ես։  :LOL:  
Բայց չաղությունդ (թվացյալ թե իրական) չհաշված շատ լավ ես դուրս եկել։ Սիրուն ես։  :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

Թռաշով ավելի լավն եմ, չէ՞ :Wink:  :

----------


## Esmeralda

> Թռաշով ավելի լավն եմ, չէ՞ :


ոնցոր պարզապես շողք լինի :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

> ոնցոր պարզապես շողք լինի


Պարզապես շո՞ղք :Shok:  : Լավ, իսկ այսպե՞ս :Wink:  :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նա՛ր, թրաշ պահի, քեզ սազում ա  :LOL:

----------

Amarysa (02.06.2010)

----------


## John

Նարե ջան ինչ էլ անես՝ մեկա սիրուն ես…

----------

Amarysa (02.06.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Պարզապես շո՞ղք : Լավ, իսկ այսպե՞ս :


Հա, Նար, լավ էլ սազում է։ Պահի։  :Hands Up:

----------

Amarysa (02.06.2010)

----------


## Arisol

Դե էս էլ իմ մարդն ա, գեմոֆրոդիտ ա ճիշտ ա, դե բայց սիրում եմ իրան :LOL:  :



> Նարե ջան ինչ էլ անես՝ մեկա սիրուն ես…


 :Blush:  Շնորհակալություն, Հովսեփ ջան, կարմրեցի :Blush:  :



> Հա, Նար, լավ էլ սազում է։ Պահի։





> Նա՛ր, թրաշ պահի, քեզ սազում ա


Ու՜խ, դոբրոն տվեցին :LOL:  :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատ լավ ա, մենակ կողքիս տղային էլ թրաշ նկարի  :LOL:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Aris թրաշով ոնց որ պիռատ լինես ( երկրորդ նկարում )  :Smile:  ))))

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բյուր, քեզ էլ է սազում թրաշ։ Աչքիս աղջիկներին ավելի է սազում, քան տղաներին։  :Blush:   Չբռնե՞նք պահենք...  :Rolleyes:   :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Թրաշով ավելի լավն եմ, չէ՞ :


Շաաատ  :Love:

----------


## Arisol

> Aris թրաշով ոնց որ պիռատ լինես ( երկրորդ նկարում )  ))))


 :LOL:  Կուզե՞ս քեզ էլ սարքեմ :Wink:  :



> Arisol-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 				
> Թրաշով ավելի լավն եմ, չէ՞ :
> 
> 
> Շաաատ


Կսիրե՞ս ինձ տենց :LOL:  :



> Աչքիս աղջիկներին ավելի է սազում, քան տղաներին։  Չբռնե՞նք պահենք..


Ես միայն կողմ եմ :Hands Up:  : Ան, իսկ քեզ տենց սարքե՞մ :Wink:  :

----------


## Arisol

Դե էս էլ մեր գողական ընկեր Անին ա տռաշով :LOL:  :
Անի ջան, էնքա՜ն եմ ծիծաղել, տատիկս էլ կողքս էր, ասեց էդ սիրուն աղջկան ինչու՞ ես ռազբոյնիկ սարքել :Angry2:  :

----------


## քաղաքացի

Նարե, որ իմ նակրը տամ թրաշս կհանե՞ս:  :LOL:

----------


## Arisol

> Նարե, որ իմ նակրը տամ թրաշս կհանե՞ս:


Սասուն ջա՛ն, կարամ հանեմ, բայց լավ չի ստացվի :Sad:  :

----------


## Հենո

Էս էլ իմ շատ սիրելի Anul–ի նկարներնա…

*ՆԿԱՐՆԵՐԸ ՋՆՋՎԱԾ ԵՆ*

----------


## Anul

շատ-շատ մերսի Հենո ջան նկարներիս չափսերն այդքան որակով փոքրացնելու համար :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Փորձեք այս անորակ ու խառը նկարում ինձ գտնել:  :LOL:  Գտեք նաև ծանոթ դեմքեր  :LOL:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Կենտրոնում մի հատ աղջիկ կա, դեմքը շատ ծանոթ ա: Բերանը բաց, ուրիշին հետևից գրկած: Ո՞վ ա:  :Wink:

----------


## Esmeralda

]Լավ ե՞նք նայվում :Smile:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> ]Լավ ե՞նք նայվում


Էս էլ հայկական Զոռո՞ն ա 
Բայց աչքիս քեզ ֆոտոշոպով ես ավելացրել, դիմակդ նույնպես , հը՞ն  :Think:

----------


## Firegirl777

> ]Լավ ե՞նք նայվում


Երկու նկարներն էլ ուղարկի ավելի գեղցիկ պատրաստեմ, բայց սազվում եք :Wink:

----------


## otar

էս էլ ես  :Blush:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> էս էլ ես


Ավատարիդ նկարի էրեխուն ոնց կսիրեի :Smile:

----------


## otar

> Ավատարիդ նկարի էրեխուն ոնց կսիրեի


սա արդեն ոֆֆթոփ է բայց այդ ավատառի աղջկա հետ ոչ մի առնչություն չունեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Արմուլ, հավես նկար է։  :Wink:

----------


## otar

ինքնանկար է Ան ջան  :Blush:   ... դե ես էդ հողի վրա շեղված եմ  :Hands Up:   ( լուսանկարչության  :Smile:   )

----------


## Tumy

էս էլ ես :Wink:

----------


## Anushik

մի քանի օր առաջ բոլորիդ նկարները նայեցի, այնքան լավն եք բոլորդ :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> մի քանի օր առաջ բոլորիդ նկարները նայեցի, այնքան լավն եք բոլորդ


Բա ե՞րբ ենք իմանալու, որ դու էլ ես լավը։  :Tongue:   :Blush:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Էս էլ հայկական Զոռո՞ն ա 
> Բայց աչքիս քեզ ֆոտոշոպով ես ավելացրել, դիմակդ նույնպես , հը՞ն


Վաայ.... Արաքս, չես ճանաչո՞ւմ մեր էստրադայի աստղին.... Mister X-ն է....

----------


## Anushik

Ուլուանա ջան, դե մեծ բան չեք կորցնի, ես այնքան լավը չեմ, մի օր կդնեմ նկարներս :Smile: 
համ էլ ես երկու հոգու այստեղ ճանաչեցի, բայց չեմ ուզում ասել ում :Smile:

----------


## kiki

հետաքրքիր է թե ինչու ...

----------


## Angelina

Կարծում եմ կարևոր պայման է: Բայց ոչ բոլորն են նկար դնում այս սայթում:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Վաայ.... Արաքս, չես ճանաչո՞ւմ մեր էստրադայի աստղին.... Mister X-ն է....


Չէ , չեմ ճանաչում....անկեղծ ասած քչերին գիտեմ, կեսին մինչև չտեսնեմ տեղը չեմ բերում անունով ...կեսին էլ միայն արտաքին տեսքով գիտեմ

----------


## Anul

սա էլ  յանիմ լուսանկարիչ ընկերուհուս` ինձ նկարած նկարներից մի քանիսը

*ՆԿԱՐՆԵՐԸ ՋՆՋՎԱԾ ԵՆ*

----------


## Arisol

> սա էլ  յանիմ լուսանկարիչ ընկերուհուս` ինձ նկարած նկարներից մի քանիսը


Երրորդ նկարը շատ հաջող ու համով նկար ա  :Blush:  :

----------


## kiki

չորրորդն էլ ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Anul, ինձ էլ երրորդը շատ դուր եկավ։  :Love:  շատ հաջող նկար է։  :Ok:

----------


## Anul

բոլորին մերսիներ  :Love:

----------


## Հենո

Իսկ ինձ բոլոր նկարներն էլ դուր եկավ Անուլ ջան…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սա էլ ես՝ մեր հյուրասենյակի օղակներից կախված...  :Tongue:

----------


## kiki

Ան, փաստորեն ակրոբատ էլ ես ...
լավ նկարա շատ ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, փաստորեն ակրոբատ էլ ես ...
> լավ նկարա շատ ...


Ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ, էդ օղակների վրա եմ եղել, նույնիսկ կարելի է ասել՝ դրանց վրա եմ մեծացել։  :Blush:   :LOL:  Բայց վերջը էնքան մեծացա, որ արդեն վախենում են մերոնք, որ կարող է պոկվեն, ես էլ ընկնեմ...  :Black Eye:   :Cray:

----------


## Riddle

> Սա էլ ես՝ մեր հյուրասենյակի օղակներից կախված...


Շատ լավ նկար է՝ սպորտսմենուհի, կոմերիտուհի, գեղեցկուհի… :Smile:  

Anul, շատ սիրուն նկարներ են, ինձ էլ 4-րդը դուր եկավ շատ: :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

> Սա էլ ես՝ մեր հյուրասենյակի օղակներից կախված...


Մմմմ, ինչ կայֆ նկար ա :Hands Up:  , նախանձեցի նույնիսկ, որ տանն այդպիսի օղակներ ունեք :Blush:  : Շա՜տ եմ սիրում այդ օղակները, մամայիս ընկերուհու տանը կար, սաղ օր իրանց տանն էի լինում՝ օղակների վրա :LOL:  :

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

ՈՒլուանա ինչ հավեսին նկար ա, ով գիտի դու օղակներով օրորվում ես մինչև կոմպյուտր ու ակումբում էդ  դիրքով գրառումներ անում    :LOL:  

Anul շատ սիրուն են նկարները, նկարի մեջի աղջիկը նույնպես  :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

Ուլուանա, լավն ես հեչ մի ասա
Շատ լավ նկար է

----------


## Anul

սա էլ վերջին ամուսնությանս շորը  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

*ՆԿԱՐԸ ՋՆՋՎԱԾ Է*

----------


## Հենո

to Anul:
էս նկարը դրել էս ,որ խանդեմ՞

----------


## քաղաքացի

> սա էլ վերջին ամուսնությանս շորը


Այսինքն ո՞նց: Էլ չես ամուսնանալու՞:  :LOL:

----------


## Anul

> Այսինքն ո՞նց: Էլ չես ամուսնանալու՞:


  :Sad:   :Sad:   չէ , տունն եմ մնալու  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> սա էլ վերջին ամուսնությանս շորը


Բա առաջին ամուսնությանդ շո՞րը երբ ես դնելու։  :LOL:

----------


## Anul

> Բա առաջին ամուսնությանդ շո՞րը երբ ես դնելու։


1 ամււսնււթյանս շոր չունեի, նեղն էինք  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Armen2222

Էս ել ես:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էլի ես  :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

Երեկվա ուսաղներին նվիրված օրվանից. ծառատունկ, կոկետուհի և TUMY-ի հետ :Wink:  :

----------

Amarysa (02.06.2010)

----------


## Tumy

Նարե շատ սիրուն նկարներ են,ես մի հարց ունեմ,իսկ են տղան ովա՞ :Blush:   :Love:

----------


## Arisol

> Նարե շատ սիրուն նկարներ են,ես մի հարց ունեմ,իսկ են տղան ովա՞


Գարիկ ա անունը, էն որ շարիկ էլ ունի  :LOL:  :

----------


## Angelina

> Երեկվա ուսաղներին նվիրված օրվանից. ծառատունկ, կոկետուհի և TUMY-ի հետ :


  :Hands Up:  Գեղեցիկ նկարներ են:

----------


## Հայրենասեր

Սա ել իմ նկարը ( թեկուզ և շատերր այն տեսել են մեկ այլ տեղ ) :Smile:

----------


## EdGaR-X

http://users.freenet.am/~ten

Կներեք անհամեստությանս համար  :Blush:

----------


## Arisol

Իմ էս սվիտերը դառել ա առասպել :LOL:  : Դեռ ոչ մեկ Կապանում ռիսկ չի անում գնել և հագնել նման գրվածքով, առավել ևս նկարով շոր, իսկ ես առաջինն էի :LOL:  : Դե չգիտեմ, ինձ դեռ վատ բամբասանքներ իմ հասցեին չեն հասել :LOL:  : Ի՞նչ կասեք դուք: Նորմա՞լ եք արդյոք վերաբերվում նման բաների: Արդյո՞ք հագուստի վրա գրվածն էական նշանակություն ունի ձեզ համար, որպեսզի կարծիք կազմեք տվյալ մարդու մասին…
Ասեմ, որ իմ սիրելի սվիտրներից ա, շատ հարմար ու պրակտիկ ա, այ իսկ թե ինչ ա գրված վրեն անձամբ ինձ չի հուզում :Tongue:  :

----------


## Աբելյան

Լավ էլ քեզ սազում ա: Թքած, թե վրեն ինչ ա գրած:

----------


## Arisol

> Լավ էլ քեզ սազում ա: Թքած, թե վրեն ինչ ա գրած:


 :LOL:  Շնորհակալություն :Wink:  :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ էս սվիտերը դառել ա առասպել : Դեռ ոչ մեկ Կապանում ռիսկ չի անում գնել և հագնել նման գրվածքով, առավել ևս նկարով շոր, իսկ ես առաջինն էի : Դե չգիտեմ, ինձ դեռ վատ բամբասանքներ իմ հասցեին չեն հասել : Ի՞նչ կասեք դուք: Նորմա՞լ եք արդյոք վերաբերվում նման բաների: Արդյո՞ք հագուստի վրա գրվածն էական նշանակություն ունի ձեզ համար, որպեսզի կարծիք կազմեք տվյալ մարդու մասին…
> Ասեմ, որ իմ սիրելի սվիտրներից ա, շատ հարմար ու պրակտիկ ա, այ իսկ թե ինչ ա գրված վրեն անձամբ ինձ չի հուզում :


Նախ ասեմ, որ հավես սվիտեր է։  :Wink:  Բայց, օրինակ, ինձ համար սվիտերի վրա գրվածը մեծ նշանակություն ունի, և դրանից կախված՝ ես այն կհագնեմ կամ չեմ հագնի։ Անիմաստ կամ ինձ համար տհաճ կամ անընդունելի կոչեր ու արտահայտություններ պարունակող գրություններով հագուստ չեմ կրում։  :Tongue:  Ընդհանրապես շատ քիչ գրածներ են պատահում, որ ինձ դուր են գալիս, հետևաբար վրան գրած շորեր շատ չեմ հագնում։ 
Օրինակ, այս մեկը շատ էի հավանել։  :Love:  Վրան գրված է "Born to run", այսինքն՝ «վազելու համար ծնված», իսկ ես վազել շատ եմ սիրում, դրա համար էլ անմիջապես գնեցի։  :Rolleyes:   :Smile:

----------

Amarysa (02.06.2010)

----------


## Arisol

> Նախ ասեմ, որ հավես սվիտեր է։  Բայց, օրինակ, ինձ համար սվիտերի վրա գրվածը մեծ նշանակություն ունի, և դրանից կախված՝ ես այն կհագնեմ կամ չեմ հագնի։ Անիմաստ կամ ինձ համար տհաճ կամ անընդունելի կոչեր ու արտահայտություններ պարունակող գրություններով հագուստ չեմ կրում։  Ընդհանրապես շատ քիչ գրածներ են պատահում, որ ինձ դուր են գալիս, հետևաբար վրան գրած շորեր շատ չեմ հագնում։ 
> Օրինակ, այս մեկը շատ էի հավանել։  Վրան գրված է "Born to run", այսինքն՝ «վազելու համար ծնված», իսկ ես վազել շատ եմ սիրում, դրա համար էլ անմիջապես գնեցի։


Մերսիներ :Wink:  : Հա, Անուկ, համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Ես հո չեմ ասում, որ քո թվարկած գրածներով բաներ կհագնեի, ասենք մի վատ բառ լիներ գրած, այդ դեպքում իրոք չէի գնի, բայց օրինակ իմ սվիտերի վրայի գրվածը այդքան էլ վատ բան չի, համաձա՞յն չես :Wink:  :
Աչքիս ինքս եմ խառնվել ու ուզածս չեմ կարում ասել :LOL: : Օֆ, լավ, անցած լինի :Wink:  :

----------


## Guest

Պուպուշ նկար է, Անահիտ :Wink:

----------


## Esmeralda

Նարե ջան... Չգիտեմ գովելի համարձակություն ունես... թե ինչ.... բայց անձամբ ես, չէի հագնի այդ հագուստը, չնայած եթե վրան այդպես գրած չլիներ, կհագնեի...
Ասեմ, թե ինչու չէի հագնի... Նման հագուստով եթե դուրս գամ, բնականաբար որոշ ոչ հաճելի ռեպլիկներն անպակաս կլինեն.... իսկ դրանք պարզապես չնկատել ես չեմ կարողանում... ես շատ եմ կարևորում շրջապատի կարծիքը...

Նարե ջան, չես նեղանում, չէ՞...  :Kiss:

----------


## Arisol

> Նարե ջան... Չգիտեմ գովելի համարձակություն ունես... թե ինչ.... բայց անձամբ ես, չէի հագնի այդ հագուստը, չնայած եթե վրան այդպես գրած չլիներ, կհագնեի...
> Ասեմ, թե ինչու չէի հագնի... Նման հագուստով եթե դուրս գամ, բնականաբար որոշ ոչ հաճելի ռեպլիկներն անպակաս կլինեն.... իսկ դրանք պարզապես չնկատել ես չեմ կարողանում... ես շատ եմ կարևորում շրջապատի կարծիքը...
> 
> Նարե ջան, չես նեղանում, չէ՞...


Հասկանում եմ, Անի ջան, բայց անձամբ իմ հասցեին նման ռեպլիկներ չեն եկել, իսկ եթե գան, ապա միայն կառհամարեմ դրանք և ուրիշ ոչինչ :Wink:  : Համենայն դեպս տնեցիք տեսնում են, թե ես ինչ տեսքով եմ տնից դուրս գալիս և եթե նրանք այսպես ասած դժգոհություններ չեն հայտնում, ապա մնացածների գործը չի, թե ինչ եմ ես հագել :Wink:  :
Ու հանգիստ եղիր, ես նեղացկոտ չեմ :Wink:  :

----------


## Firegirl777

Անգլիական տոնի, հելոենի նշելու ժամանակ, դե ինչ կարծես թե վատ վագրիկ չեմ հը՞

----------


## Աբելյան

Ահագին էլ ագրեսիվ վագրիկ ես  :Smile:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ես եմ: :Cool:

----------


## Lapterik

Էս հարսանիքի նկարներն ա՞: Կարգին ազաբ բաշի ես:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Էս հարսանիքի նկարներն ա՞: Կարգին ազաբ բաշի ես:


Հա Ան ջան, մերսի :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

Գոռ դու ես Գոռ??? :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Գոռ դու ես Գոռ???


Ես եմ ես :Cool:  
Անսովորա չէ՞ :LOL:

----------


## Angelina

Գեղեցիկ ես: :Tongue:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Գեղեցիկ ես:


Մերսի,զգացված եմ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իմ էս սվիտերը դառել ա առասպել : Դեռ ոչ մեկ Կապանում ռիսկ չի անում գնել և հագնել նման գրվածքով, առավել ևս նկարով շոր, իսկ ես առաջինն էի : Դե չգիտեմ, ինձ դեռ վատ բամբասանքներ իմ հասցեին չեն հասել : Ի՞նչ կասեք դուք: Նորմա՞լ եք արդյոք վերաբերվում նման բաների: Արդյո՞ք հագուստի վրա գրվածն էական նշանակություն ունի ձեզ համար, որպեսզի կարծիք կազմեք տվյալ մարդու մասին…
> Ասեմ, որ իմ սիրելի սվիտրներից ա, շատ հարմար ու պրակտիկ ա, այ իսկ թե ինչ ա գրված վրեն անձամբ ինձ չի հուզում :


Բան չհասկացա։ Ի՞նչ ա գրած որ  :Think:   Ընդամենը Playboy։ Ո՞ւ։ Իրոք չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ կա դրա մեջ։  :Xeloq:   Համաշխարհային հայտնի ու տարածված բրենդա, որը բազմազան արտադարնք ունի, որը արտադրությունը լրիվ օրինական ու գեղեցիկ է։ Հետաքրքիր էր, Հայաստանի կեսը Դոլչե ու Գաբանայի լոգոներով շորերա հագնում, առանց գիտենալու, որ դա մի մարդ չէ, այլ երկուսն են, երկու տղամարդ, իրար սիրող տղամարդ։ Հիմա ի՞նչ դա՞ էլ չպիտի հագնենք։ Շատ էլ սազումա քեզ, գրվածն էլ կաիֆա, լոգոն էլ շատա դուրս գալիս։  :Ok:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Ներկայացնեմ ձեզ իմ ուԳոռի (Ուրվական) նկարները :Cool:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հիացեք իմ «գեղեցիկ» ժպիտով  :LOL:  Հեղինակ՝ Պոլ

----------


## Արսեն

Ժպիտ ունես աշխարհը չունի :Hands Up:    ետ  շինողը  սուպերպռոֆ ա ժպիտների գծով? :Hands Up:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բյուր, բժշկական խալաթը քեզ լավ սազում է… :Hands Up:   հոյակապ տեսք ունես :Smile:

----------

Amarysa (02.06.2010)

----------


## Taurus

Բյուր՝ ես իմ էրեխուն քո մոտ չեմ բերի  :Tongue:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Գեղեցիկ ես:


Իսկ քեզ երբ ենք տեսնելու? :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

Անհաջող նկար ա, դե բայց ավելի լավ կարաք համեմատեք. ու՞մ ա ավելի շատ նման. ի՞նձ, թե Բյուրակնի՞ն :LOL:  : Ախր հեչ ինձ նման չի, Բյուրի կոպիան ա :LOL:  :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամբողջ քաղաքով, ես կասեի՝ Հայաստանով, պտտվելուց հետո խոզուկը տուն է հասել: Նա՛ր, բայց լուրջ եմ ասում, քեզ է նման: Ի դեմ, մամայիս էլ ցույց տվեցի, ասաց, որ երկուսիս էլ նման է, բայց խոզուկի նման չէ  :LOL:

----------


## kiki

վայ...ես էլ ունեմ այդ խոզուկից :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Անհաջող նկար ա, դե բայց ավելի լավ կարաք համեմատեք. ու՞մ ա ավելի շատ նման. ի՞նձ, թե Բյուրակնի՞ն : Ախր հեչ ինձ նման չի, Բյուրի կոպիան ա :


Նար, ճիշտն ասած, հենց քեզ է նման։  :Tongue:   Ես կասեի՝ նույնիսկ շա՜տ է նման։  :Hands Up:  Իսկ Բյուրին համարըա նման չի, ու ընդհանրապես էդ խոզուկը, մեր մեջ ասած, իսկի խոզուկի էլ նման չի։  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ Բյուրին համարըա նման չի, ու ընդհանրապես էդ խոզուկը, մեր մեջ ասած, իսկի խոզուկի էլ նման չի։


Ախ դրա համար ինձ նման չի… դե լավ  :Angry2:

----------


## Arisol

Էս էն նկարներն են, որոնք ամենասկզբից տեղադրել էի, բայց չէին երևում:

----------


## Arisol

Այ էս սարն էի բարձրացել (վերևի նկարներում):

----------


## Cassiopeia

Նարե, նախանձում եմ քեզ  :Blush:  
Համ ձին, համ բնությունը…:  երնեկ քեզ… :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

Էս էն վերևի նկարի սարն եմ բարձրացել ձիով:

----------


## otar

էս ինչ լավն ես Նար  :Wink:

----------


## Devushka_noch

Es el es, chgitem inchqanov lav stacvec


*Մոդերատորական:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Mesrop

արյաա... եսինչքան նկար կա...
պասեք ես էլ միանամ բոլորիդ  :Smile:  
ըհը... էսիգ էլ ես եմ

----------


## Lapterik

էս ես եմ պուճուր ժամանակ: :Smile:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> էս ես եմ պուճուր ժամանակ:


Հրաշք ես... :Ok:  
Քաղցր մռութ ունես  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վույ, Մոգական Լապտերիկ, ինչ լավ բալիկ ես։  :Love:  
Բա մեծ ժամանա՞կ երբ ենք տեսնելու։  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա մեծ ժամանա՞կ երբ ենք տեսնելու։


Ես էի ուզում նույն հարցը տալ  :LOL:

----------


## Lapterik

> Վույ, Մոգական Լապտերիկ, ինչ լավ բալիկ ես։  
> Բա մեծ ժամանա՞կ երբ ենք տեսնելու։


Մի օր մեծ ժամանակվա նկար կդնեմ, կտեսնեք, հիմա նկար չունեմ կոմպի մեջ:

----------


## kiki

Աննա ջան, բայց էնքան էլ չես փոխվել...համով բալա ես եղել :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

> Աննա ջան, բայց էնքան էլ չես փոխվել...համով բալա ես եղել


Մերսի Քիս ջան: :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Էլի պուճուր ժամանակ եմ առաջին 2 նկարում, իսկ 3-ում մի քիչ մեծ: :Smile:   Արտոյի համերգի ժամանակ ա, հեռախոսով ա նկարած, դրա համար ել որակը վատնա: :Sad:

----------


## Guest

Հիմա դու որ մեկան ես
Ձախից երկրորդ, սիրուն աղջիկը՞:

----------


## Lapterik

Ձախից երկրորդ սիրուն աղջիկն եմ: :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> Ձախից երկրորդ սիրուն աղջիկն եմ:


Բայց աջից երրորդը…  :Love: , սևուկն էլ ոչինչ…
ղմմ, կներեք, ինչ որ տարածվա  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Աննա՞։ Էս դու էլ ես ֆոռում մտնու՞մ։ Ու դու ինձ չճանաչեցի՞ր :Blink:  ։ Եղբորդ կուրսից քանի՞ հոգի գիտես խելքը հացի հետ կերած, բանակ գնացած։ :Pioneer: 

վայ ստեղ փոսթ արեցի .... Ուզում էի օֆֆտոփանոց ստեղ ստացվեց։

----------


## kiki

Աննա ջան, բայց հեչ հաջող նկար չես ընտրել..ժողովուրդ, իրականում ինքը շատ սիրուն աղջիկա, էս նկարում լավ չի երևում..բա ինչ աչքե~ր ունի...հրաշք են :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

> Աննա ջան, բայց հեչ հաջող նկար չես ընտրել..ժողովուրդ, իրականում ինքը շատ սիրուն աղջիկա, էս նկարում լավ չի երևում..բա ինչ աչքե~ր ունի...հրաշք են


 :Love:  Մերսի Քիս ջան, զգացված եմ : :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Աննա ջան, բայց հեչ հաջող նկար չես ընտրել..ժողովուրդ, իրականում ինքը շատ սիրուն աղջիկա


Չէի ասի թե նկարում գեշա, լավել սիրուն դուրսա եկել :Hands Up:

----------


## kiki

ես չասեցի թե սիրուն չի դուրս եկել, ասում եմ պարզապես անհաջող նկար էր, քանի որ նորմալ չէր երևում սիրունությունը... :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ինձ կարճ մազերով չեք տեսել, չէ՞։  Դե տեսեք։


Ես էլ մտածում էի ում ես էսքան նման էս նկարում  

Ժաննա Ֆրիսկե ին  :LOL:

----------


## John

Էս էլ իմ նկարներից… ինքնադիմալուսանկար է՝ արված 10 րոպե առաջ բջջային հեռախոսով(հետևաբար որակը այնքան էլ լավը չէ):

----------


## Jirayr24

Իմ Թագավորս, Երբ մտնում եմ տուն, վազելով, "Պապա" կանչելով վազումա գիրկս, գրկում եմ, հետո կանգնեցնում, ծնկում եմ նրա դիմաց  :Smile:   ու ասում
-Ինչպես ե?ք թագավորն ապրած կենա?
կչկչալով ծիծաղումա
Հարգելի ֆորումի անդամներ, հավատացեք աշխարհում ամենալավ բանը սիրելի անձնավորություն ու զավակ ունենալն է:

----------


## Արշակ

Հովսեփ, էս նկարիդ մեջ չգիտես ինչու մտածեցի, որ փափախ լիներ գլխիդ, շատ կսազեր :LOL:  

Ժիրայր, տղադ քեզ նման է ոնց-որ  :Smile:

----------


## kiki

վայ ինչ համով բալա է... :Smile: 
Ժիրայր, հավատում եմ :Smile:

----------


## PoeT

Հին նկար  :Smile:

----------


## Mesrop

> Հին նկար


ուժե ռժու...

----------


## PoeT

> ուժե ռժու...


իիիի արա վատն ե՞մ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս էլ իմ նկարներից… ինքնադիմալուսանկար է՝ արված 10 րոպե առաջ բջջային հեռախոսով(հետևաբար որակը այնքան էլ լավը չէ):


Հովսեփ, նկարդ սպանիչ է։  :LOL:  Ոնց որ... չգիտեմ ով լինես, բայց շատ ծիծաղելի ես։  :LOL:   :Blush:  

Ժիրայր, բալիկդ շատ մռութն է  :Love:   ու իրոք քեզ նմանություն ունի։  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց 



> Հին նկար


Վահե, ոնց որ հենց նոր քնից հանած, նկարած լինեն, դու էլ դեռ լրիվ չես արթնացել, դեռ բժժած ես, էլի։  :LOL:  
Չնայած մի ուրիշ հայացքով էլ որ նայում եմ, աչքերդ նենց լավն են։  :Love:

----------


## Amaru

Ես եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Mesrop

> Ես եմ


էն հետևիդ աղջկա հետ կծանոթացնես՞

----------


## Taurus

> Ես եմ


Կյանք ես

----------


## Amaru

Հենց եղանակը տաքանա,արի գնանք Գառնի,կարող ա բախտդ բերեց ու հանդիպես նրան...

----------


## kiki

վայ, Ան ջան, արդեն դրել ես նկարդ փաստորեն... :Smile:

----------


## Anul

> էն հետևիդ աղջկա հետ կծանոթացնես՞


հիմա գոնե համոզվեցիր, որ աղջիկ է?  :LOL:

----------


## John

> Ես եմ


Չնայած ոմանք համառորեն այնպես էին անում, որ չտեսնեմ նկարդ, բայց ամեն դեպքում տեսա մեր լավ ախպոր շնորհիվ  :Smile: 
Շատ գեղեցիկ ես

----------


## Arisol

> Ես եմ


Ծանոթ ա դեմքդ :Think:  … Երև ամառը կասկադում եմ տեսել :Wink:  :

----------


## Firegirl777

Ես և իմ ամենամոտիկ ու ամենալավ ընկերուհին  :Wink:

----------


## otar

Վայ Վալյան

----------


## Մանե

Իմ մոտ  Amaru-ի նկարը չի բացում.Խի՞

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 



> Իմ մոտ  Amaru-ի նկարը չի բացում.Խի՞


Իրան ուզում էի տեսնել,բայց թարսի պես մենակ իրա նկարը չի բացում

----------


## Mesrop

> Իմ մոտ  Amaru-ի նկարը չի բացում.Խի՞
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 
> 
> Իրան ուզում էի տեսնել,բայց թարսի պես մենակ իրա նկարը չի բացում


իրա նկարը ինտերնետից ա հասաանելի

----------


## Mesrop

> իրա նկարը ինտերնետից ա հասաանելի


Հմ, կարծում եմ Անուլը դեմ չի լինի
հեսա էդ նկարը.

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Ջիրայր թագավոր բալիկդ հրաշք է  :Smile:  

IceGirl777 նիկդ բոլորովին չի սազում քեզ
Շատ ջերմ ու բարի ժպիտ ունես  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վա՜յ, Վալուն  :Smile:  Ես էլ ասում եմ ինչ ծանոթ դեմք է  :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

> Ծանոթ ա դեմքդ … Երև ամառը կասկադում եմ տեսել :


Գուցե...Շատ հնարավոր ա,գիտեք  :Tongue:

----------


## PoeT

> Ես և իմ ամենամոտիկ ու ամենալավ ընկերուհին


Մաշան ընկերուհիտա՞ լօլ բա ասաաաա։  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  <-- այ սենց աղջիկա

----------


## kiki

մեր Նոր տարվա նկարները :Smile:  
իհարկե մի ժամ փոքրացվել են ու նորմալ չեն երևում :Sad:  

ով չգիտի, ասեմ, որ ես սպիտակ բլուզկայով եմ, ֆոռումի անդամ Լիաննան կարմիրով(վերջին նկարում էլ է նա), իսկ վարդագույնովը մեր մյուս քույրն է :Smile:

----------


## Լիաննա

բոլորդ էլ շատ լավն եք :Hands Up:

----------


## kiki

մնացած նկարները փոքրացնել էլ չի լինում...

----------


## Մանե

> Հմ, կարծում եմ Անուլը դեմ չի լինի
> հեսա էդ նկարը.


Մերսի

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
Կիկի.
 Հատկապես վերջին նկարդ շատ լավն ա

----------


## Firegirl777

լրիվ համաձայն եմ Մաշայի կամ ինչպես շատերը գիտեն Վալուի հարցում :Hands Up:

----------


## kiki

Մանե ջան, վերջին նկարում Լիաննան ա, ես չեմ :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

Նման եք :Smile:  
ԻԷնչ համով պուճուր ա…

----------


## kiki

մորաքրոջս թոռնիկն է, համով լեզու ունի շատ :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Քիս ջան, հեչ չես փոխվել վերջին անգամ տեսածիս համեմատ: Շատ լավն ես: Դու փաստորեն քուրիկներ էլ ունես հա՞:  Հարազատ՞:

----------


## Ծով

> մորաքրոջս թոռնիկն է, համով լեզու ունի շատ


Կպաչես իմ կողմից :Smile:

----------


## kiki

Աննա ջան, չե՞մ փոխվել :Smile: հետաքրքիրա, ինձ սովորաբար ասում են, որ նկարներում մի քիչ ուրիշ եմ, որ տեսնեն չեն ճանաչի, չնայած այսօր դրսում ինձ Ֆիզմաթցի Մանեն պատահաբար տեսավ ու նկարներով ճանաչեց :Smile: 

Ալիզե ջան, անպայման... :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կիկի, վերջին նկարներդ շատ լավն էին։  :Hands Up:  Համ էլ ո՞վ է ասում, թե նկարներում քեզ նման չես դուրս գալիս  :Shok:  Շատ էլ նման ես։  :Tongue:  

Amaru, քեզ էլ տեսանք։ Սիրուն ես։  :Smile:  

Սա էլ ես՝ իմ ամանորյա նվեր առյուծիկի հետ։  :Tongue:   :Love:

----------


## Taurus

> Սա էլ ես՝ իմ ամանորյա նվեր առյուծիկի հետ։


Երկուսդ էլ լավն եք :Smile:

----------


## kiki

Անահիտ...էդ ո՞վ է քեզ այդ նվերն արել...երանի քեզ, էնքան եմ սիրում այդ հերոսին...համ էլ շատ լավ նկար ա :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կիկի, Էդո, շնորհակալություն։  :Blush:  



> Անահիտ...էդ ո՞վ է քեզ այդ նվերն արել...


...Ինքը...  :Tongue:   :Blush:

----------


## kiki

Վա~յ ապրի Ինքը :Smile: ...
աչքիս իմ Ինքին էլ պիտի նամյոկ արվի որ էդ հերոսին շատ եմ սիրում... :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

Amaru ջան շաաաաաատ  լավն ես… :Love:

----------


## Amaru

Մերսի  :Blush:

----------


## Vahe

> Մերսի


Առանց հերսի.  :Tongue:   (Չնայած ես չէի գրել)
Իսկականից լավն ես բայց 15 տարեկանից մեծ ես երեվում ))

----------


## Vahe

Հլը փորձեմ ես էլ դնեմ. Տեսնեմ կլինի

Աջ կողմինն եմ

----------


## kolize

եթե համաձայն ես ես քեզ լավ աշխատանք եմ խոստանում քո արտաքին գեղեցկության համար գրի ՊՄ Arm_Lionne

----------


## Մանե

> Մանե ջան, վերջին նկարում Լիաննան ա, ես չեմ


Ես ի նկատի ունեի քո վերջին նկարը

----------


## Մանե

Իմ ամենավատ նկարները.Լավերը հետո կդնեմ

----------


## Mesrop

Ես ու Անահիտն (Amaru) ենք
դըզըմա չէ՞  :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

> Ես ու Անահիտն (Amaru) ենք
> դըզըմա չէ՞


Ահավոր  :LOL:   :LOL:  Ես ասեցի,որ էտ նկարին էլ չեմ նայելու...Էտքան նմա՞ն եմ...  :Cray: 
Դու որ նման ես  :LOL:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ահավոր   Ես ասեցի,որ էտ նկարին էլ չեմ նայելու...Էտքան նմա՞ն եմ... 
> Դու որ նման ես


Ոչինչ մի լացի: Ես քեզ տեսել եմ ասում եմ նման չես, հետևաբար դու չես:  :Wink: 
Բայց Մեսրո՛պ, դու էլ քեզ նման չես:  :Unsure: 
Կարո՞ղ ա անկապ նկար ես դրել ֆորում: Քեզնից ամեն ինչ կսպասեմ:  :LOL:

----------


## Mesrop

> Ոչինչ մի լացի: Ես քեզ տեսել եմ ասում եմ նման չես, հետևաբար դու չես: 
> Բայց Մեսրո՛պ, դու էլ քեզ նման չես: 
> Կարո՞ղ ա անկապ նկար ես դրել ֆորում: Քեզնից ամեն ինչ կսպասեմ:


Չէ, հարուր դոլար մենք ենք!  :LOL:

----------


## Ծով

> Ես ու Անահիտն (Amaru) ենք
> դըզըմա չէ՞


Էս Բարեկենդանից չէ՞… :LOL:  
Խալու վրա կախեք…

----------


## Arisol

Երեկ չէ անցած օրվա նկարներ են :Wink:  :

----------


## John

> Երեկ չէ անցած օրվա նկարներ են


Ֆրինետիստների համար նկարներդ հասանելի դարձրու!!!

----------


## Amaru

Լավիկն ես  :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

> Լավիկն ես


 :Blush:  ի դեպ լավ կլիներ, եթե դու էլ մի քիչ պարզ նկար դնեիր :Wink:  :

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> եթե համաձայն ես ես քեզ լավ աշխատանք եմ խոստանում քո արտաքին գեղեցկության համար գրի ՊՄ Arm_Lionne


Չհասկացա ձեր խոստացած աշխատանքը ու վերևի երիտասարդի արտաքինը ի՞նչ կապ ունեի Arm_Lionne-ին ՊՄ գրելու հետ 


Էս ո՞վ ա ժողովուրդ

----------


## Arisol

Էսօր սքան արեցի  :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Առաջին նկարում մատնաչափիկի ես նման, որ խոտերի արանքից չի երևում :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

> Առաջին նկարում մատնաչափիկի ես նման, որ խոտերի արանքից չի երևում


հեհե :Smile:  , դե էդ ժամանակ մատնաչափիկ էի էլի  :Wink:  :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էսօր սքան արեցի


Վու՜յ, էս ինչ համով պոնչո ա։  :Love:   :Kiss:  Իսկական ուտելու բան։  :Nyam:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Arisol

> Վու՜յ, էս ինչ համով պոնչո ա։   Իսկական ուտելու բան։


Գիտեմ էլի ոնց սիրաշահեմ քեզ :Wink:   :LOL:  :

----------


## Guest

Բյու՛ր, դե նայի ոնց ա ռախիտը լինում  :LOL:  

Ձախից ես եմ:

----------

Jarre (23.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա՛, իսկապես: Օլիմպիական ճակատը շատ պարզ երևում է: Իսկ մարմնիդ մնացած մասերը չեն երևում, որ մնացածն նշաններն էլ տեսնեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բյու՛ր, դե նայի ոնց ա ռախիտը լինում  
> Ձախից ես եմ:


Հայկ, որ չասեիր, էլի կիմանայի, որ ձախինն ես դու, նման ես։  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> Հա՛, իսկապես: Օլիմպիական ճակատը շատ պարզ երևում է;


 :LOL:   բայց դե իրականում, հեչ էլ հիվանդ չեմ եղել, ուղղակի շաատ մոոզգ եմ:




> Հայկ, որ չասեիր, էլի կիմանայի, որ ձախինն ես դու, նման ես։


Դե հա, ճիշտ ես:

----------


## Highordy

Էս էլ ես եմ

----------


## kiki

Հայկ, ինչ լա՜վն ես պուճուր ժամանակ...

Highordy , ներեղություն, իսկ կարելի՞ է իմանալ ձեր տարիքը, եթե շատ անհամեստ հարց չեմ տալիս իհարկե... ու մի հարց էլ, դուք "ԱՐ" հեռուստաընկերության հետ ինչ որ կապ ունե՞ք...

----------


## Highordy

> ... ու մի հարց էլ, դուք "ԱՐ" հեռուստաընկերության հետ ինչ որ կապ ունե՞ք...


Կապս այն է, որ բոլորի նման երբեմն միացնում եմ այդ ալիքը: Ուրիշ կապերում չեմ նկատվել :LOL:

----------


## Firegirl777

սա էլ նորից խնջույքից, որակի վատ լինելը հեռախոսով նկարելուց է

----------


## Arisol

Յաման թիթիզ ես, Հայկուշ  :Smile:  :

----------


## Firegirl777

> Յաման թիթիզ ես, Հայկուշ  :


Մերսի, ևս երկուսը

----------


## Arisol

Էս իմ ու SOF-ի տուրուդմբոցն ա :LOL:  : Ժող, էս աննորմալը իրոք ձեռս պտտել ու ցավացրել ա :Sad:  …






Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 
Տփոցին շարունակվում ա…


Իսկ միգուցե հաշտվե՞նք :Think:  …


Ի՜նչ հաշտվել… Մեկը քիչ էր, հիմա էլ PlayBoy-ն ավելացավ… Օգնեցե՜ք :Sad:  …


HELP!!!

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հետաքրքիր սերիալ էր։  :Hands Up:   Նար, իսկ վերջը ի՞նչ եղավ։ Քեզ հաղթեցի՞ն էդ երկուսը, թե՞ երկուսին էլ տեղը դրիր։  :LOL:  

Ի դեպ, SOF-ն աչքիս չաղացել է։  :Blush:  Մազերն էլ երկարել են ոնց որ։ Քիչ-քիչ վերածվում է նախկին SOF-ին, հա՞։  :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

> Հետաքրքիր սերիալ էր։   Նար, իսկ վերջը ի՞նչ եղավ։ Քեզ հաղթեցի՞ն էդ երկուսը, թե՞ երկուսին էլ տեղը դրիր։


Անուկ, կասկածու՞մ ես իմ վրա :LOL:  : Ի դեպ նկարողն էլ TUMY-ն էր, վերջում սաղին տփեցի, նկարող չկար, որ նկարեր :LOL:  :

----------


## Maska

ԷՍ ել ԵՍ

----------


## Ծով

> :


Վայ,Նարե ջան,դու դեմք ես…
համով դեմք ես,լուրջ եմ ասում :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

> Վայ,Նարե ջան,դու դեմք ես…
> համով դեմք ես,լուրջ եմ ասում


Հեհե, стараюсь :Wink:  :

----------


## CactuSoul

Լավ, համոզեցիք, ես էլ իմ նկարները կդնեմ: Հեռախոսով են նկարված, դրա համար էլ  որակը լավ չի, դե բայց: Ճանաչել կլինի :Smile:  :

----------


## Lapterik

Ես քեզ ճանաչեցի, անունդ չեմ հիշում, բայց գիտեմ, որ ԻԿՄ-ից ես ու Համբարձումյանի քույրիկը(եթե չեմ սխալվում):

----------


## Arisol

> Լավ, համոզեցիք, ես էլ իմ նկարները կդնեմ: Հեռախոսով են նկարված, դրա համար էլ  որակը լավ չի, դե բայց: Ճանաչել կլինի :


Արդեն ասել էի, որ շատ համովն ես, նորից եմ ասում :Wink:  :
Հ.Գ. բայց ինչ տարբեր ես նկարնոերում… Էն նկարում, որ ես տեսել էի սրանց էդքան էլ նման չի: Հնարավոր ա պատճառն էն ա, որ նրա որակն ավելի լավն ա :Think:  …
 :Kiss:

----------


## Ծով

> Լավ, համոզեցիք, ես էլ իմ նկարները կդնեմ: Հեռախոսով են նկարված, դրա համար էլ  որակը լավ չի, դե բայց: Ճանաչել կլինի :


Քեզ նման ես :Smile:  
Լավն ես,պուպուշ ես ու ժպտերեսի՞կ… :Smile:  
Դե սրանից հետո,էն որ էս վերջերս դնում էիր է…էն տխուր մռութները…դրա փոխարեն առաջին նկարդ կդնես… :Smile:  
ու էլ չտխրես…
ու դրանից էլ մի՛ մտածիր,որ ես լավն եմ :LOL:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ես քեզ ճանաչեցի, անունդ չեմ հիշում, բայց գիտեմ, որ ԻԿՄ-ից ես ու Համբարձումյանի քույրիկը(եթե չեմ սխալվում):


Չես սխալվում :Jpit:   :Wink:   :Smile:  : Իսկ կասե՞ս, թե դու ով ես, ես էլ ուզում եմ քեզ ճանաչել :Blush:  : Նկարներդ չէի՞ր դրել այստեղ, թե՞ ես լավ չեմ նայել :Think:   :Blush:  :

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վա՜յ, CactuSoul-ի նկարներն ինչ լավն են։  :Love:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Վա՜յ, CactuSoul-ի նկարներն ինչ լավն են։


Իսկ սրա մասին ի՞նչ կասես:  :Tongue:   :LOL:   :Wink:   :Smile:  
*2in1*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ սրա մասին ի՞նչ կասես:     
> *2in1*


 :LOL:  Էս նկարը, ճիշտն ասած, էնքան էլ չեմ հավանում, հատկապես քույրս, իմ կարծիքով, շատ վատ է դուրս եկել, կարծեմ իր կարծիքով էլ։  :LOL:  Դու վատ չես, բայց էն սկզբում դրածդ նկարների մեջ շատ ավելի լավն ես։  :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

SOF-ին ինչ-որ մեկը կծել ա, չգիտենք, թե ով, բայց ատամի հետքերը վամպիրատիպին են պատկանում…


Դե էս էլ գժություններից  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Էխ, չաղացել եմ

----------


## otar

էդ շատ լավ ա որ չաղացել ես...  սիրունացել ես և առհասարակ հավես ա  :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իրոք լցվել ես, SOF։ Աչքիս բանակում լավ են նայում, հա՞։  :Tongue:   :LOL:  Կամ էլ ինտերնետ ակումբում։  :Wink:

----------


## Davids

էս էլ մենք, երկուսով ենք))

----------


## Mesrop

> 


պալմաները դզեցին…  :Smile:

----------


## Vahe

էլի ես

Ավելացվել է 46 վարկյան անց 
Սխալ եղավ))

էլի ես

----------


## Arisol

> էլի ես


Էս դու նենց նագլի ծխախոտ ես ռեկլամ անու՞մ :LOL:  : Քանի նկար դրեցիր՝ սաղի մեջ սիգարետով :LOL:  :

----------


## Vahe

> Էս դու նենց նագլի ծխախոտ ես ռեկլամ անու՞մ : Քանի նկար դրեցիր՝ սաղի մեջ սիգարետով :


Լավ, խոսք եմ տալիս մյուս նկարս որ դրեցի էլ սիգարետով չեմ լինի)) կամ որ եղա էլ, սիգարետը կջնջեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Arisol

Վայ, չկա՜մ :LOL:  : Ժող, էս հատուկ եմ սենց ճպարվել, որ նկարվեմ ու ղժժամ :LOL:  : «Սիրուն» եմ, չէ՞ :LOL:  :

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նար, «սիրուն» ես, իհարկե։  :LOL:  Բայց ասեմ, իմանաս, որ կոնկրետ էս նկարներում քեզ ավելի շատ «սիրունացնում է» ոչ թե կոսմետիկան, այլ «սիրուն» երևալու ձգտումը, և այդ գործում անգնահատելի լումա ունի դեմքիդ արտահայտությունը։  :Tongue:   :LOL:  

Ես էլ ունեմ տենց հատուկ «պռտված» տեսքով նկարներ, բայց չեմ դնի։  :Tongue:   :Blush:

----------


## Մանե

Նար,սպանում են :Hands Up:

----------


## Highordy



----------


## Ուլուանա

Հայորդի, ծխախոտդ չհաշված, լավ նկար է։  :Tongue:   :Wink: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Vahe

Arisol, եսօր գիշեր էլ չքնաաա  :LOL:  աչքիտ մեկը մեծ ե ելել քան մյուսը սաղ նկարներում: Ուլուանան ճիշտ ասեց, դեմքիտ արտահայտությունից ես էդքան <<սիրունացել>> ))

----------


## Highordy

> Հայորդի, ծխախոտդ չհաշված, լավ նկար է։



 :LOL:   :Hands Up:   :LOL:

----------


## Davids

էս էլ աչքերս

----------


## Anul

վաաաայ Դավո- Դավո, որ ասում եմ մազալու ես  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Davids

> վաաաայ Դավո- Դավո, որ ասում եմ մազալու ես


Մազալուն գիտես ով է! եղավ?  :Tongue:

----------


## Vahe

Ես Davids-ենց բնակարանում

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Առաջինն ամռանը նկարած նկար է, երկրորդը Helloween-ի օրը նկարած, երրորդը՝ Պարսկաստանում, կյանքիս տոռմուզ դարձած երկրում

----------


## Arisol

Էս Պարսկաստանի նկարում ոնց-որ բանտում լինի նկարված  :LOL:  :

Հ.Գ. Վահե, ոնց-որ մաֆիոզի լինես  :LOL:  :

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

> Էս Պարսկաստանի նկարում ոնց-որ բանտում լինի նկարված  :


Հի-հի, երնեկ չէ՞ր: Ամբողջ օրը բրինձ[տարբեր-տարբեր գույների] ու քյաբաբ[առավոտը օխչարի, ցերեկը հավի, երեկոյան օխչարի ու հավի] էինք ուտում: Բացի էտ էլ լիքը ՏԱՌԱԿԱՆի նոր սորտ սովորեցի:

----------


## Vahe

> Հ.Գ. Վահե, ոնց-որ մաֆիոզի լինես  :


Չմեռանք մաֆիոզ էլ եղանք))

----------


## Mesrop

զը

----------


## CactuSoul

Մե՞ս, էս պուճուրի՞կն ով ա :Love:  : Հարազատ ապերիկդ ա՞ :Smile:  : Սկզբում մտածեցի, թե աղջիկ ա :LOL:  , հետո տեսա, որ գրել էիր «ախպորս հետ» :Blush:  …

----------


## Arisol

Մես, էս ինչ պուպուշն եք եռկուսդ էլ  :Love:  :

----------


## shark_baby_girl

Դե ինչ սա էլ ես եմ սիրելիներս!DSC00056.jpg

----------


## CactuSoul

> Մես, էս ինչ պուպուշն եք եռկուսդ էլ  :


Ճիշտ ա ասում :Acute:   :Love:  :

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> Դե ինչ սա էլ ես եմ սիրելիներս!DSC00056.jpg


Շատ գեղեցիկ ես :Smile:  : Բայց ինչո՞ւ shark_baby_girl :Unsure:  : Ախր շնաձկան հետ հեչ նմանություններ չեմ տեսնում :Dntknw:  …

----------


## liiliana

.Սա էլ ես եմ ֆորումի սկսնակ անդամը  :Love:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Դե ինչ սա էլ ես եմ սիրելիներս!Կցորդ 4033


Գեղեցկուհի ես սիրելիս :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## NetX

>>Mesrop

Հաստատ ապերիկդ ա?  :Smile: 
ամեն դեպքում քույր-եղբայր կամ եղբայր-եղբայր լավն եք  :Smile:

----------


## Vahe

> .Սա էլ ես եմ ֆորումի սկսնակ անդամը


Շատ սիրուն ես, ափսոս չես երեւում!

----------


## NetX

> Դե ինչ սա էլ ես եմ սիրելիներս!Կցորդ 4033


Ընդհանրապես բավականին "ժլատ" եմ կոմպլիմենտներ անելիս,
բայց անտարբեր չեմ կարող անցնել, շատ լավիկն ես   :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

> .Սա էլ ես եմ ֆորումի սկսնակ անդամը


դեմքդ ծանոթ ա  :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մեսրոպ, եղբայրդ քեզ նման է։  :Wink:  Ես չէի կարդացել, որ եղբայրդ է, բայց հենց տեսա, միանգամից քեզ նմանեցրի։ Ճիշտ է, սկզբում կարծեցի, թե քույրիկդ է։  :Blush:  
Շատ լավ նկար է։  :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

Ժող, էս երեխեն շա՞տ ա տղու նմա՞  :Lol2:  :
Ախր յավնի երևում ա, որ աղջիկ ա, հլը իրա վարդագույն սվիտերին նայե՛ք:
Մի ժամ ա խնդում եմ  :LOL:  :

----------


## PoeT

> Դե ինչ սա էլ ես եմ սիրելիներս!Կցորդ 4033


Դու, որ մեկն ե՞ս։

ԱՐԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ ժողովուրդ Մեսրոպի քույրնա  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  արա ՍՈՐԹ եք։ Էդքան տղու ա նմա՞ն

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դու, որ մեկն ե՞ս։
> 
> ԱՐԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ ժողովուրդ Մեսրոպի քույրնա    արա ՍՈՐԹ եք։ Էդքան տղու ա նմա՞ն


Չէ, բանն էլ հենց էն ա, որ հեչ էլ նման չի։  :LOL:  Ու, եթե նկատել ես, բոլորս էլ առաջին հայացքից մտածել էինք, որ քույրն է, ուղղակի որ ինքը նկարի տակ գրել էր՝ «ախպորս հետ» կամ տենց մի բան էր... դրա համար էլ ենթադրեցինք, որ ուրեմն սխալ ա երևում, իրականում տղա ա։  :LOL:  Խեղճ էրեխուն տղայի տեղ էինք դրել...  :Blush:

----------


## Mesrop

2CactuSoul, Network.am, Ուլուանա, 
Քուրս ա... հարազատ պուճուր քուրս...   :Tongue:  
Օյ, կոմպլիմենտների համարել մերսի  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
*2shark_baby_girl*
էս դու խի միթինգների չես երևում՞  :Pardon:   :Lol2:

----------


## Amaru

Մես, շատ լավն եք  :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## shark_baby_girl

> Ճիշտ ա ասում  :
> 
> Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց
> 
> Շատ գեղեցիկ ես : Բայց ինչո՞ւ shark_baby_girl : Ախր շնաձկան հետ հեչ նմանություններ չեմ տեսնում …


Շնորհակալ եմ հարգելիս հաճոյախոսության համար :Wink:  :
Իսկ  Ինչո՞ւ  shark_baby_girl ,որովհետև շնաձուկ շատ եմ սիրում, և միգուցէ արտաքնապես  նման չեմ,և փառք Աստծո,սակայն ներքուստ միգուցէ....
Եվ ընդհանրապես այդ նիկով վաղուց եմ I-net ում դեռ դպրոցական տարիներից....

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> Գեղեցկուհի ես սիրելիս


Շնորհակալ եմ սիրելիս :Love:

----------


## shark_baby_girl

> Ընդհանրապես բավականին "ժլատ" եմ կոմպլիմենտներ անելիս,
> բայց անտարբեր չեմ կարող անցնել, շատ լավիկն ես


 
Փաստորեն Ձեզանից կոմպլիմենտ լսելը դա մեծ պատիվ է.... :Hands Up:  
Դե ինչ անչափ շնորհակալ եմ :Love:  :

----------


## Philosopher

> Դե ինչ սա էլ ես եմ սիրելիներս!Կցորդ 4033


Գեղեցիկ ես, բայց գրառումներ ավելի շատ արա, որ նաև հմայիչ դառնաս, բացահայտվի ներքին շարմդ, որը երևի կա։

----------


## shark_baby_girl

> Գեղեցիկ ես, բայց գրառումներ ավելի շատ արա, որ նաև հմայիչ դառնաս, բացահայտվի ներքին շարմդ, որը երևի կա։


 
Ապրես Philosopher ջան: Ես դեռ նոր եմ այս ֆորումում այնպես, որ դեռ կհասցնես բացահայտել ներքին շարմս,անհոգ եղիր :Wink:  :
Ուղղակի ժամանակս շատ սուղ է աշխատանքիս վայրից եմ գրում մեծամասամբ,ընդհամենը մի քանի րոպեով եմ մտնում ֆորում այն էլ դեռ փորձում եմ ձեզ բացահայտել.... :Smile:

----------


## Gohar

> Դե ինչ սա էլ ես եմ սիրելիներս!Կցորդ 4033


shark_baby_girl իսկապես գեղեցիկ ես:  :Yes:

----------


## shark_baby_girl

> shark_baby_girl իսկապես գեղեցիկ ես:


 
Ապրես ջանս, բայց ջանիկս ես կնախընտրեի, որ այդքան  չֆիքսվեիք արտաքինիս վրա, որովհետև  ունեմ շատ սովորական արտաքին,և այստեղ կարծում եմ արտաքին գեղեցկությունը չէ,որ գերադասելի է:Ես ճիշտ չեմ?

----------


## NetX

> ....որովհետև  ունեմ շատ սովորական արտաքին,և այստեղ կարծում եմ արտաքին գեղեցկությունը չէ,որ գերադասելի է:Ես ճիշտ չեմ?


Համեստությունդ էլ է գնհատանքի արժանի  :Cool:   :Jpit:

----------


## Arisol

Նորից ես  :LOL:  :

----------


## Cassiopeia

Նար, առաջին նկարում մռութ ես  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հա, առաջին նկարում շատ դեմք ես։  :Hands Up:  Տիպիկ դասատուի կերպար։  :Tongue:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Սա էլ ես եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Array

Սա էլ ես եմ մի 17 տարի առաջ :Smile:

----------


## Tumbler

Հեսա մի հատ լավ նկար որ կոմպի մեջ քցեմ, ինձել կտենաք.
Էս Array ին ել տենց մի նայեք. Նկարում փոքրա, ավատարի մեջ փոքրա, :Lol2: 
Բայց իսկականում ընենց մեծա.

----------


## electrical_storm

իմ ամենասիրած նկարներիցս…

----------


## CactuSoul

Միկա :Shok:  … Բայց ի՜նչ բախտավոր ես :Love:  … Երնեկ քեզ :Rolleyes:  :

Հա, նկարն էլ շատ լավն ա :Good:  :

----------


## Ֆելո

չվախենաք

----------


## Mesrop

> չվախենաք


Հալալա որ զգուշացրեցիր!  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Amarysa (02.06.2010)

----------


## Array

electrical_storm էս ո՞նց ես հաջողացրել  :Shok:

----------


## electrical_storm

երկար պատմությունա..լոլ…

----------


## Mesrop

*2electrical_storm*
աաա!!! դզեց!  :Smile:

----------


## Armeno

Էս էլ իմ պոքր վախտվա նկարնա :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս էլ իմ պոքր վախտվա նկարնա


Վույ, էս ինչ ջղային բալիկ ես...  :Shok:  լավ մռութ ունես, բայց որ ժպտայիր, ավելի լավը կլինեիր։  :Smile:  Թե՞ ուղղակի նկարվելուց էին ջղայնացրել: ։ :Tongue:  
Հուսով եմ՝ հիմա ջղային չես։  :Wink:

----------


## PoeT

ATTENTION!
Не для средних умов...  :Hands Up:

----------


## Mesrop

> ATTENTION!
> Не для средних умов...


ես կասեի "не для слабонервных"

----------


## Մանե

> ATTENTION!
> Не для средних умов...


 :LOL:  Իսկական պոետի դեմքի արտահայտություն ունես :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

Յա, էս դու՞ ես  :Shok:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ATTENTION!
> Не для средних умов...


Վահե ջան, գիտեմ, շատ եմ ասել, բայց էլի եմ ասելու.  :Tongue:  էդ ակնոցը քեզ հեչ չի սազում (կամ էլ գուցե մինչև էդ ուրիշ ակնոցներ եմ տեսել, բայց, ամեն դեպքում, ոչ մեկն էլ չի սազում)։  :LOL:  Նենց որ ավելի լավ է՝ սիրուն աչքերդ տգեղ ակնոցի տակ չթաքցնես։  :Wink:

----------


## PoeT

> Վահե ջան, գիտեմ, շատ եմ ասել, բայց էլի եմ ասելու.  էդ ակնոցը քեզ հեչ չի սազում (կամ էլ գուցե մինչև էդ ուրիշ ակնոցներ եմ տեսել, բայց, ամեն դեպքում, ոչ մեկն էլ չի սազում)։  Նենց որ ավելի լավ է՝ սիրուն աչքերդ տգեղ ակնոցի տակ չթաքցնես։


Չէ, են մեկը ուրիշ ակնոց էր։ Համ էլ *սազումա...*  :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## Array

> երկար պատմությունա..լոլ…


Ետ Հայաստանում ա՞

----------


## electrical_storm

հա....

----------


## John

ճանաչեցի՞ք… ես եմ…

----------


## Firegirl777

Սա էլ ես, ֆոտոշոփով մշակած  :Wink:

----------


## Arminka_

Սա էլ ես :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հովսեփ, էդ ինչ ահավոր նկար էր...  :Shok:   :Blink:   :Wacko:  Էդ նկարը որտեղի՞ց ես ճարել։  :LOL:  Կարո՞ղ ա դու ես քեզ նկարել։  :Tongue:  Նենց տեսք ունես, ոնց որ ինքդ քեզ նկարած լինես։  :LOL: 

Firegirl, սիրուն նկար է։  :Smile:  

Arminka, դու էլ ես լավիկը։  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

չէ աչքիս տղու դասերը իրոք շատ են

----------


## Arminka_

Մերսի,ես էլ քոնն եմ հավանել :Smile:

----------


## John

> Հովսեփ, էդ ինչ ահավոր նկար էր...    Էդ նկարը որտեղի՞ց ես ճարել։  Կարո՞ղ ա դու ես քեզ նկարել։  Նենց տեսք ունես, ոնց որ ինքդ քեզ նկարած լինես։



ես եմ նկարել… էդ նկարով ուզեցել եմ ասել, որ մենակ դաս սովորելու սկզբնամասը դա է, իսկ թեի՞նչ է լինելու վերջում… ավելի լավ կլինի չպատկերացնել…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժող, չեմ հիշում՝ էս նկարս դրել էի թե չէ  :LOL:  , բայց որքան հիշում եմ, չեմ դրել...  :Blush:

----------


## քաղաքացի

*Ուլուանա* տենց էլ չհասկացա: Աչքերդ ի՞նչ գույնի են

----------


## Arisol

Վայ, Ան, էս ինչ կայֆ նկար ա: Շատ լավն ա, դուրս եկավ  :Kiss:  :

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի հատ էլ  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Ուլուանա* տենց էլ չհասկացա: Աչքերդ ի՞նչ գույնի են


Ոչինչ, դու միակը չես, ով չի հասկանում։  :LOL:  Որ իմանաս, ինձ էլ կասես։  :Wink:

----------


## Firegirl777

Իմ գլուխգործոցներից մեկը... :Wink:  
ոնց է՞ :Blush:

----------


## Arisol

Հայկանուշ, վատ չի, բայց քիթդ ու՞ր ա կորել  :LOL:  :
Համ էլ ինչու՞ ընդամենը 2500  :Sad:  :

----------


## Enipra

Ուլուանա ջան, շատ–շատ լավ նկարներ են։ :Wink:

----------


## Vahe

2 հատ անորակ նկար: մեկի մեջ դեմքս չի երեւում, մեկի մեջ էլ հեչ բան չի երեւում:  :Tongue:  Ես ինձ յանի չեռեզ հայելի նկարել եմ էլի))

----------


## Stalker

Մի շնչով սաղ նայեցի:
Շատ լավն էին: Պարզվեց քուրիկս էլ կա ֆորումում բայց չգիտեի  :LOL:  

ես էլ ես եմ

----------


## Stalker

20 տարի անց  :Jpit: ))

----------


## Stalker

:Cool:   :Wink:

----------


## Guest

Վա՜յ, Տիկո, էս դու ես :Smile:  ՈՒԺԱՍ, չգիտեի:

----------


## Stalker

> Վա՜յ, Տիկո, էս դու ես ՈՒԺԱՍ, չգիտեի:


Ծանոթ ենք?

----------


## Guest

> Ծանոթ ենք?


Այո այո: Դեմի սենյակում ես աշխատում :LOL:  կամ ավելի շուտ, շուտով տեղափոխվելու ես:

Արմինեի(DAYANA) խմբեցին եմ՝ Հայկը: Դեռ մի քանի ամիս առաջ ինձ դաս էիր տալիս :Smile: 

Գիտե՞իր, որ քուրտ էլ ա գրանցված:

----------


## Stalker

> Այո այո: Դեմի սենյակում ես աշխատում կամ ավելի շուտ, շուտով տեղափոխվելու ես:
> 
> Արմինեի(DAYANA) խմբեցին եմ՝ Հայկը: Դեռ մի քանի ամիս առաջ ինձ դաս էիր տալիս
> 
> Գիտե՞իր, որ քուրտ էլ ա գրանցված:


Հա հիշեցի  :Smile:  
Մի քանի պոստ վերև կարդա  :Wink:

----------


## John

ես, մոտիկ ընկերս ու «սիրելի» դասղեկս գրականության ժամին…

----------


## Մանե

> ես, մոտիկ ընկերս ու «սիրելի» դասղեկս գրականության ժամին…


«Սիրելի »դասղեկդ «շատ սիրուն»  ա դուս եկել.
Քո ու Վահագի դեմքը ոչ մի իրադրությունում չի՞ փոխվում :Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

Ժող, մազերս կտրել եմ, տեսեք ո՞նց ա: Որակի համար ներեցեք, սոտվիով եմ նկարել…
Հ.Գ. ասելիքները խնդրում եմ գրել «Օֆֆտոպանոց կամ թեմայից դուրս» թեմայում:





*Հ.Գ. Սա ընդամենը կատակ էր, մազերս չեմ կտրել *

----------


## Lapterik

Էս էլի ես եմ, ընթերցում մթոմ դաս եմ անում: :Smile:   Հեռախոսի նկարներա, որակը էն չի: Մի քանի օրից ծնունդիս նկարները կփորձեմ դնել:

----------


## Selene

> Էս էլի ես եմ, ընթերցում մթոմ դաս եմ անում:


Mogakan`Lapterik նկարներդ լավն են :Hands Up:  Իսկ մթոմ-ը լավ էլ համապատասխան գրել ես, որովհետև դաս անելուց հազիվ թե այդքան ուրախ լինեն :Wink:

----------


## Firegirl777

Խնդրում եմ միայն չվախենալ :Wink:

----------


## Ծով

> Խնդրում եմ միայն չվախենալ


Խնդրանքդ կատարեցի ու չվախեցա :Tongue:  
Բայց դեմք նկարներ են…լավն են :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 48 վայրկյան անց



> Էս էլի ես եմ, ընթերցում մթոմ դաս եմ անում:  Հեռախոսի նկարներա, որակը էն չի: Մի քանի օրից ծնունդիս նկարները կփորձեմ դնել:


Անուշիկ աղջիկ ես…ինչ-որ դրական հոսանք եկավ նկարներիցդ :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

Շնորհակալություն, իմ հեռախոսով, գրիմը իմ կողմից դե փորձարկման ենթական էլ, նորից ես  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հայկանուշ, հետաքրքիր նկարներ են, հատկապես առաջինն ու վերջինն ինձ դուր եկան։  :Hands Up:  Շատ կատվային ես ստացվել։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Mesrop

բզզզ… քշերվա նկար…  :LOL:

----------


## Mesrop

բանան ուտելուց էլ էի ուզում նկարվեի, հետո մտածեցի օրգազմի մեջ կնգնեք…  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, ինչ հաջող նկար է, Մեսրոպ։  :Ok:   :Smile:  Շատ լավն է։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Selene

Վայ Մեսրոպ ջան դու լուրջ լինում ես փաստորեն :Wink:  
Բայց կատակը մի կողմ, բավականին սիմպատիչնի  պատանի ես :Smile:

----------


## PoeT

Տղեքով...

----------


## Amaru

Կայֆ նկարներ են  :Smile:  Լյավն եք, սազում եք իրար  :Love:   :Jpit:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ծանոթ երևույթ ա: Էսի հաստատ Ակումբի, Poet-ի տարդեարձի օրն ա:  :Wink:

----------


## PoeT

Sony Ericcsoni camera, FOREVA...

----------


## Goga

Երկուսդ էլ շատ լավն եք :Hands Up:

----------


## Mesrop

վայ… էսինչ սոված էի… նոր հելա որոնումների, մի բան գտա ուտելու… ու որոշեցի էդ պահը հավերժացնել… ամեն անգամ չի որ ուտելու բան ա գտնվում…  :Smile: 
բայց ես հլը էս վիճակով օնլայն եմ... քնելու հավես չկա...  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց
*2PoeT:* արա, էն նկարնել դիր… էն որ համբուրվում էինք, թաքուն նկարեցիր…  :Lol2: 
*2Ուլուանա:* մեյսի… ավատարիդ մեջի նկարում շատ գեղեցիկ էս համել…  :Smile: 
*2Selene:* մերսի  :Smile:   :Love:  իրականում հեչել ջրիկ չեմ… էս ակումբում ուղղակի ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում կուտակված էներգիաներս եմ պռծցնում… ամբողջ օրը դբռոց, պարապունքի… դբռոց, պարապունքի… ու վեչնի պտի լուրջ լռվես… այ դրա համար, օրվա վերջում որ մտնում եմ ակումբ, արդեն նեռվերս ինձ ուտում են, ու հանգստացնելու կարիք ա առաջանում… հենա… հմիել գժվեցի որ հիշեցի դառդերիս մասին… հմի կսկսեմ անկապ գրել… լավ… չեմ օֆֆտոպի…  :Smile:  մերսի  :Smile: 
*2Amaru:*  :Kiss: 
*2Goga:* մեյսի!  :Blush:  :

----------


## Cassiopeia

Սա էլ ես… Հերթական ինքնանկարներից :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

:Shok:  , Սեքսի էս Վերա ջան :Ok:

----------


## PoeT

> Սա էլ ես… Հերթական ինքնանկարներից


Լավա, լավա։ Արյաաաա ես ձեր ՍԵՌՎԵՌԱՆՈՑՆԱ՞։

----------


## Selene

Cassiopeia ջան շատ լավիկն ես :Smile:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Նիկա... խոսքերն ավելորդ են  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Wisper

Cassiopeia ջան շատ սիրունիկն ես ասեմ իմացի  :Hands Up:  
Դե ժող էս էլ ես նայեք զարմացեք ափսոս որ ֆոտոգենիկ չեմ էդքան էլ  :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

> Սա էլ ես… Հերթական ինքնանկարներից


Վայ Վեռ, հետևիդ կեյսը շատ լավն ա  :Love:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Շնորհակալություն բոլորիդ…




> Արյաաաա ես ձեր ՍԵՌՎԵՌԱՆՈՑՆԱ՞։


Հատուկ  քո համար մի օր մեր սերվերներն ամբողջությամբ կնկարեմ :Wink:  

Արթ ջան, մի հատ քեյզ ունենք, մեջը ակումուլյատոր է հավաքած, դա ավելի լավն է :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Cassiopeia ջան շատ սիրունիկն ես ասեմ իմացի  
> Դե ժող էս էլ ես նայեք զարմացեք ափսոս որ ֆոտոգենիկ չեմ էդքան էլ


Բայց հետաքրքիր է, էդ ինչի՞ վրա պիտի զարմանայինք որ։  :Shok:  
Իսկ իմանալու համար՝ ֆոտոգենիկ ես թե չէ, նախ պիտի ռեալում տեսած լինենք։ Թե չէ ի՞նչ իմանանք, որ ռեալում ավելի լավն ես։  :Tongue:   :LOL:  

Վերա, շատ սիրուն նկարներ են։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Wisper

> Բայց հետաքրքիր է, էդ ինչի՞ վրա պիտի զարմանայինք որ։  
> Իսկ իմանալու համար՝ ֆոտոգենիկ ես թե չէ, նախ պիտի ռեալում տեսած լինենք։ Թե չէ ի՞նչ իմանանք, որ ռեալում ավելի լավն ես։   
> 
> Վերա, շատ սիրուն նկարներ են։


Դե հենա ոնց նայում եմ զարմացած ես հարց տալիս էլի: Դրանից ավել ի՞նչ պետքա զարմանայիք  :LOL:  
Բայց ոնց նայում եմ դու Նոստրադամուսին բարեկամ ես գալիս: Էտ ի՞նչ իմացար որ իրականում ավելի լավն եմ: Ինձ մնումա ասել կե՛ցցե համեստությունը  :LOL:   :Hands Up:   :Blush:  
 :Cool:

----------


## Կարեն ջան

Էս ել իմ նկարը` «աշխատանքային հագուստով»

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Էս ել իմ նկարը` «աշխատանքային հագուստով»


Խոսքերն ավելորդ են :Hands Up:

----------


## Arisol

> Դե ժող էս էլ ես նայեք զարմացեք ափսոս որ ֆոտոգենիկ չեմ էդքան էլ


Աաաա, Հովո, մուհահահահա  :Lol2:  , մեռա, չկամ  :LOL:  : Возвращение Терминатора  :LOL:  : (без обид :Wink:  ) :

----------


## Wisper

> Աաաա, Հովո, մուհահահահա  , մեռա, չկամ  : Возвращение Терминатора  : (без обид ) :


Նար ջան մերսի  :Hands Up:   : Բայց ավելի շատ կարծում էի կասեք The Matrix-ի Նեոյին եմ հիշացնում: Տերմինատոր լինելու համար հըլը 45 կիլո մաքուր մուսկուլ պտի քցեմ  :Lol2:  : Ինչևէ կեցցէ՜ համեստությունը:  :Blush:  
Բայց վսյոտակի զարմացար չէ՞ Նար:  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այստեղ մենք չորսով ենք… Ես կարմիր շորերովն եմ:

----------


## Firegirl777

> Այստեղ մենք չորսով ենք… Ես կարմիր շորերովն եմ:


բա չորրորդն ուր է

----------


## Arisol

Հայկուշ, պատի վրայի նկարին ուշադրություն դարձրու…

----------


## Davo'o

> Այստեղ մենք չորսով ենք… Ես կարմիր շորերովն եմ:


 :Cray:  Իմաստուն, ուրախ, չարաճճի, խենթ, գեղեցիկ, ընկերասեր :Cray:  Ինչու՞՞՞՞՞ 
անարդար մոլորակում ենք մենք ապրում...

----------


## Mesrop

> Իմաստուն, ուրախ, չարաճճի, խենթ, գեղեցիկ, ընկերասեր Ինչու՞՞՞՞՞ 
> անարդար մոլորակում ենք մենք ապրում...


ты о чем/ком ?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ты о чем/ком ?


Նկարի մեջի նկարի մասին է ասում… Նա մահացել է:

----------


## Ծով

> Նկարի մեջի նկարի մասին է ասում… Նա մահացել է:


Լավ մարդկանց երբեք չեն մոռանում…դրա համար էիր կարծում եմ ներկայով խոսում…
պուպուշ ես…

----------


## *K*A*T*U*

Ահա և ես 

Նկար 1,
Նկար 2,
Նկար 3,
Նկար 4  և Նկար 5

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ահա և ես


առաջին 2 նկարը լավն էր :Love:  , նամանավանդ 2-րդը

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ես եմ    :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

*K*A*T*U* 2006 թվի նոր տարուն ես ձեր տանն եմ եղել աչքիս  :Shok:  :
Հ.Գ. իմհո, էդ նկարներնում ավելի լավն ես, քան ավատարինիդ մեջ: Ավատարում մեծ ես երևում  :Tongue:  :

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Ահա և ես 
> 
> Նկար 1,
> Նկար 2,
> Նկար 3,
> Նկար 4  և Նկար 5


Վա՜յ, էս ինչ լավի՞կն ես   :Blush:   :Love:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Վա՜յ, էս ինչ լավի՞կն ես


Բա որ լավիկնա խի էս հարցականով գրել՞ :LOL:

----------


## *K*A*T*U*

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:  




> *K*A*T*U* 2006 թվի նոր տարուն ես ձեր տանն եմ եղել աչքիս


Ես չեմ հիշում  :Jpit:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Բա որ լավիկնա խի էս հարցականով գրել՞


Շփոթվել եմ  :Sad:  , բայց որ լավիկն է, դա հաստատ է  :Blush:

----------


## Mesrop

**K*A*T*U**
լավն են…  :Smile: 
մեծ-մեծ սիրուն աչքերդ վաաշյե դզեց  :Smile: 
իսկ Նկար 2, -ի մասին վաաշյե խոսք չկա…  :Smile:  շատ… օյ…  :Smile: 
բա շտեբցելը… շտեբցելը…  :Smile:  ինչպիսի գրավիչ շտեբցել…  :LOL:

----------


## Davo'o

Ձախից առաջինը ես եմ:  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (23.10.2013)

----------


## Amaru

Ուծյուուու   :Acute:  
Սարոչկեդ լավն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Arisol

Վայ, Դավ, էս ինչքա՜ն ես քեզ նման  :LOL:  :

----------


## Artgeo

> Ձախից առաջինը ես եմ:


Կողքդ Դրո՞ւզն ա  :Shok:

----------


## Cassiopeia

2006թ. հունվարի նկար, որ միայն այսօր հասավ ինձ…

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձախից առաջինը ես եմ:


Հետիդ բձու դեմքը ծանոթ ա  :Cool:

----------


## Array

> Ձախից առաջինը ես եմ:


Davo'o,ապեր Սլավոնականի հետ կապ ունե՞ս

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ձախից առաջինը ես եմ:


Էէէ...  վախտին  շտո գձե  կագդա էինք նայում ...   :Cray:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ես եմ


վատը չես  :Blush:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> վատը չես


Merci   :Love: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
Array ջան շատ կցանականայի տեսնել քո նկարը:  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերա, էդ նկարի մեջ ինչ թմբլիկն ես։  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Tumbler

Davoo'o. Եթե չգիտես ասեմ. Էտ օրը Դռուզդը մի այլ կարգի խմած էր.

----------


## Tumbler

Վերջապես ես.

Մեկը ձեր երազած խորովածի դեմը :LOL:   Եսեմ սարքել. :Cool:  
Մեկնել տղեքով ծառից ենք մանրից իջնում :LOL:

----------


## Tumbler

Մի քիչ ուշացրի :Smile:

----------


## Selene

Tumbler լավն են նկարներդ շատ :Hands Up:   :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

> Վերջապես ես.
> 
> Մեկը ձեր երազած խորովածի դեմը  Եսեմ սարքել.


Էս նկարը, որ ֆորումի ՈՐՈՇ անդամներ տեսնեն՝ կվատանան, բայց ոչ թե նրանից, որ սոված են ու խորոված են ուզում, այլ…  :LOL:  :

----------


## Tumbler

Բա ինչի՞  :Think:   :Sad:

----------


## Davo'o

*Аmaru *  Պասիբո 

*Arisol* Գիտեմ, վաբշե չեմ փոխվել  :Wink:  

*Arstgeo* Այո, սոբստվեննոյ պեռսոնոյ

*Array* Չէ կապ չունեմ սլավոնական համալսարանի հետ: 

*dzainalar* Շատ հնարավոր է

*Բարեկամ *  Հեյ գիդի են վախտերը 

*Tumbler*  Չգիտեի, բայց հեչ չդզեց, խմել չգիտի թող չխմի, էկավ խաղը քնցրեց գնաց: 
Հա մեկ էլ դզում ա, որ Դրուզին հայերը Դռուզձ են ասում  :LOL:  , չնայած մենակ հայերը չեն ասում :Smile:  :

----------


## Angelina

Բոլորդ էլ շատ լավն եք… :Hands Up:   :Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## Mesrop

> Բոլորդ էլ շատ լավն եք…


վայ մերսի, զգացված եմ…  :Smile:

----------


## Wisper

> Վերջապես ես.
> 
> Մեկը ձեր երազած խորովածի դեմը  Եսեմ սարքել. 
> Մեկնել տղեքով ծառից ենք մանրից իջնում


Thumbler ջան ազնվորեն խոստովանեմ, որ տարիքիցտ մեծ ես երևում: Հեչ 17 տարեկանի նման չես  :LOL:   :Blush:

----------


## Tumbler

> Thumbler ջան ազնվորեն խոստովանեմ, որ տարիքիցտ մեծ ես երևում: Հեչ 17 տարեկանի նման չես


Ձյաձյա եմ է ասել :Lol2:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Thumbler ջան ազնվորեն խոստովանեմ, որ տարիքիցտ մեծ ես երևում: Հեչ 17 տարեկանի նման չես


Վայ, ես էլ որ տեսա, նույն բանը մտածեցի,  :LOL:  և ոչ միայն ես...  :Blush:  
Tumbler, բայց հաստատ 17 տարեկա՞ն ես...  :Unsure:

----------


## Tumbler

Ժող կարողա ինձ պապիկի տեղ եք դրել. Հասկացանք խելոք դեմք ունեմ :Smile: , բայց հաստատ 17 տարեկան եմ.
Ասի հաստատ

----------


## Deluxe

Այսօրվա երիտասարդությունը յուրօրինակ գեղեցկություն ունի, այնպես որ բոլորդ էլ գեղեցիկ եք

ՍԱ ԷԼ ԵՍ

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ժող կարողա ինձ պապիկի տեղ եք դրել. Հասկացանք խելոք դեմք ունեմ, բայց հաստատ 17 տարեկան եմ.
> Ասի հաստատ


 Հեչել խելոք դեմք չունես իմ կարծիքով :Lol2:  , բայց իրոք 17-ից մեծ ես երևում :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

Պարզապես  Deluxe-ը նուրբ Ձև գտավ, որ ինքն իրեն կոմլիմենտ աներ… :LOL:  

Հ.Գ. Ես Tumbler-ին հենց տասնյոթ էլ կտայի…էս նկարով…
Բայց տեսնես խորովածը համով էր… :Think:

----------


## Armeno

> Ժող կարողա ինձ պապիկի տեղ եք դրել. Հասկացանք խելոք դեմք ունեմ, բայց հաստատ 17 տարեկան եմ.
> Ասի հաստատ


Խափում ա, երեք տարի նույն դասարանում ա մնացել + երկու տարի էլ բանակ,հիմա եկել առաջին կուրս ա նստել,իրեն հավատացնում  ա,թե 17 տարեկան ա :LOL:

----------


## Arisol

*Մոդերատորական: Ժո՛ղ ջան, քիչ օֆֆթոփեք:*

----------


## Deluxe

> Պարզապես  Deluxe-ը նուրբ Ձև գտավ, որ ինքն իրեն կոմլիմենտ աներ…


Ես ինձ կոմպլիմենտ չեմ անում այլ ձեզ եմ անում, իսկ ինձ կոմպլիմենտ անող շատ կա  :Lol2:   :LOL:

----------


## Ծով

Արժի մեր էրեխեքին կոմպլիմենտ անել…
իրոք որ յուրովի գեղեցիկ են… :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

ես ձախից եմ... :Wink:

----------


## Armeno

4 տարվա նկարներ.....
Առաջինը ես եմ,Երկրորդը ֆոտոշոփով մարդու երես ա դրած :LOL:  
1- http://users.freenet.am/~ayazma/Armeno.jpg


2- http://users.freenet.am/~ayazma/Armeno&dzi.jpg

 :Ok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես ձախից եմ...


Դա՛վ, կողքինդ Դոդոն ա, թե՞ ինձ ա թվում

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 4 տարվա նկարներ.....
> Առաջինը ես եմ,Երկրորդը ֆոտոշոփով մարդու երես ա դրած 
> 1- http://users.freenet.am/~ayazma/Armeno.jpg


Armeno, էդ մանկապարտեզի դաժան փորձություններից հետո՞ ես էդ վիճակին հասել։  :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

> Վերջապես ես.
> 
> Մեկը ձեր երազած խորովածի դեմը  Եսեմ սարքել. 
> Մեկնել տղեքով ծառից ենք մանրից իջնում


Էս դու ե՞ս :Shok:   :Shok: 
Դեմքդ ծանոթ ա :Smile:  

Armeno :Hands Up:

----------


## Հենո



----------


## Davo'o

:LOL:  Հեն էս ո՞վ ա էս քյառթու դեմքը  :LOL:

----------


## Tumbler

> Խափում ա, երեք տարի նույն դասարանում ա մնացել + երկու տարի էլ բանակ,հիմա եկել առաջին կուրս ա նստել,իրեն հավատացնում ա,թե 17 տարեկան ա


Վրես ղժումա. Հաստատ 17 եմ. Խորովածն էլ վերջն էր

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> ես ձախից եմ...


Էս աչքիս իսկականից սոված ես :Lol2:

----------


## Tumbler

> Էս դու ե՞ս 
> Դեմքդ ծանոթ ա


Կարողա մաթեմատիկայի օլիմպիադայի՞ն

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Երեխեք, քանի որ նկարներս նոր եմ հանել, 3 հատիկ քցեմ, համ էլ նոր են:   :Smile:  
Է՜ն մնացածը շա՜տ շուտվա են    :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

> Կարողա մաթեմատիկայի օլիմպիադայի՞ն


Հնարավոր ա :Tongue:

----------


## Array

> Երեխեք, քանի որ նկարներս նոր եմ հանել, 3 հատիկ քցեմ, համ էլ նոր են:  
> Է՜ն մնացածը շա՜տ շուտվա են


Շաատ լավ նկարներ էին:Ես էլ գիտեի էտ մենակ Հայաստանում են Ամերիկայի դրոշով գլխարկներ ծախում,փաստորեն Ֆրանսիայում էլ Իտալիայի դրոշն ա մոդա՞ :Lol2:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Շաատ լավ նկարներ էին:Ես էլ գիտեի էտ մենակ Հայաստանում են Ամերիկայի դրոշով գլխարկներ ծախում,փաստորեն Ֆրանսիայում էլ Իտալիայի դրոշն ա մոդա՞


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
Չէ Array ջան, ուղղակի ես շա՜տ եմ սիրում ITALIE-ն:   :Ok:  
Էստեղ ամեն դրոշի հագուս կա, բացի Հայաստանից   :Angry2: 

Array ջան, ի՞նչ կլինի քո նկարներից դիր տեսնենք, ախր շա՛տ հետաքրքիր ա է՜  :Wink:

----------


## Array

Կոմպի մեջ մենակ  մի տարեկան ժամանակվա նկարս ա մեկ էլ մի տարի առաջվա մի նկար,հես ա


Աջինը ես չեմ :Lol2:

----------


## Armeno

Վաաայ  Array-ինէլ տեսանք...Ինչ տգեղ ես։  ենքան տուն չես գալիս ֆորումից ,դեմքդ էլ եմ մոռացել,բայց վսյոտակի գեշ ես  :Lol2:

----------


## Selene

Vive L'Armenie, շատ լավ նկարներ էին :Hands Up:  Առաջին նկաի ֆոնը ինձ հատկապես դուր եկավ :Smile:  
Array քո նկարն  էլ է լավը, բայց աչքերդ այնքան տխուր էին կամ էլ ինձ ՝ թվացել :Blush:

----------


## Մանե

> Կոմպի մեջ մենակ  մի տարեկան ժամանակվա նկարս ա մեկ էլ մի տարի առաջվա մի նկար,հես ա
> 
> 
> Աջինը ես չեմ


Հետիդ երեխեն շատ լավիկն ա :Smile: 

Vive L`armenie
Սիրուն ես :Love:

----------


## Array

> Array քո նկարն էլ է լավը, բայց աչքերդ այնքան տխուր էին կամ էլ ինձ ՝ թվացել


Ավարտական քննություններիս վախտերն էին,բայց չմտածեք,սախ 20  էի ստացել :Pioneer:

----------


## Selene

> Բայց ինքը գեշա չէ՞


Չէ, գեշ չի Armeno :Ok:  



> Ավարտական քննություններիս վախտերն էին,բայց չմտածեք,սախ 20  էի ստացել


Պարզ է :Smile:  Ապրես :Hands Up:

----------


## Armeno

Array-ի նկարը իրա ծնունդի օրն էր,ու մաթեմի քննության.Ինչ հիշողություն ունեմ է...արդեն առանց իրա էինք խմում,որ եկավ

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Ավարտական քննություններիս վախտերն էին,բայց չմտածեք,սախ 20  էի ստացել


Մալադեց Array ջան, դեռ 20-ն էլ է քեզ քիչ:   :Ok:  
Համ էլ հազիվ Քեզ տեսանք, չմտածես թե ուղղակի եմ ասում, բայց իրոք շատ խելացի աչքեր ունես  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կոմպի մեջ մենակ  մի տարեկան ժամանակվա նկարս ա մեկ էլ մի տարի առաջվա մի նկար,հես ա
> 
> 
> Աջինը ես չեմ


Array, ինչ լավ նկար է։  :Smile:  Սիրուն աչքեր ունես  :Rolleyes:  , բայց տխուր։  :Sad:   :Unsure:

----------


## Մանե

> Կոմպի մեջ մենակ  մի տարեկան ժամանակվա նկարս ա մեկ էլ մի տարի առաջվա մի նկար,հես ա
> 
> 
> Աջինը ես չեմ


Դե քանի որ բոլորը խոստովանեցին,ես էլ ասեմ,որ իրոք շատ սիրուն աչքեր ունես :Smile:

----------


## Deluxe

Նորից ես

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Նորից ես


Զինվորական հագուստով ե՞ս թե՞ սխալվում եմ   :Think:

----------


## Deluxe

> Զինվորական հագուստով ե՞ս թե՞ սխալվում եմ


Նեա սխալվում ես , Թիկնապահական հագուստով

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Նեա սխալվում ես , Թիկնապահական հագուստով


ՈՒլաաաաաաաաա, թիկնապահ ես աշխատու՞մ   :Shok:    թե՞ պռոստը տակ ես հագել   :LOL:

----------


## Deluxe

Ավելացում

----------


## Chico_Madrid

Բարեվ բոլորին!Երկար տարիներ այսքան երեվանցիներ միասին չէի տեսել:
Իսկ սա ես եմ:

----------

Jarre (23.10.2013)

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> *Բարեվ բոլորին!Երկար տարիներ այսքան երեվանցիներ միասին չէի տեսել:
> Իսկ սա ես եմ:*



Բարև,  :Smile:  
Բարի գալուստ <<ԴԱՐ>> Ակումբ   :Wink:  
ջութակահար ես  :Blush:

----------


## Vishapakah

Որոշեցի ետ չմնալ ակտիվիստներից. :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Երեխեք, քանի որ նկարներս նոր եմ հանել, 3 հատիկ քցեմ, համ էլ նոր են:   
> Է՜ն մնացածը շա՜տ շուտվա են


3-րդը շատ լավն էր

----------


## Chico_Madrid

> Բարև,  
> Բարի գալուստ <<ԴԱՐ>> Ակումբ   
> ջութակահար ես


Շնորհակալ եմ!Այո,ջութակահար եմ:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> *Շնորհակալ եմ!Այո,ջութակահար եմ:*


 Չարժե    :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Որոշեցի ետ չմնալ ակտիվիստներից.


Չէի ասի, որ 22 տարեկան ես, փոքր ես երևում  :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Երեխեք, քանի որ նկարներս նոր եմ հանել, 3 հատիկ քցեմ, համ էլ նոր են:   
> Է՜ն մնացածը շա՜տ շուտվա են


լավ նկարներ էին
մանավանդ 3-րդը

----------


## Cassiopeia

Երեկ Տեխասում…

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> լավ նկարներ էին
> մանավանդ 3-րդը


Մերսի   :Blush:

----------


## Firegirl777

> Երեկ Տեխասում…



Շատ լավն ես, սիրուն է

----------


## Vahe

> Երեկ Տեխասում…


 :Smile:  լավն ես

----------


## Vishapakah

Այստեղ էլ եմ՛ փոքր երեւում?

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երեկ Տեխասում…


Երե՞կ։  :Shok:  Վեր, էդ ե՞րբ հասցրիր տենց չաղանալ...  :LOL:  Դեմքդ նենց թմբլիկ է դուրս եկել։

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Այստեղ էլ եմ՛ փոքր երեւում?


Vishapakah, փաստորեն, դեռ փոքրուց տենց «маньяк»-ի տեսք ունեիր։  :Shok:   :LOL:  
Կներես, ուղղակի նկարին նայելուց ունեցածս առաջին զգացողությունն արտահայտեցի...  :Blush:  

Հետաքրքիր է, մինչ այդ դրածդ նկարի մեջ էլ ես համարյա նույն հայացքով։ Իսկ դեմքի ուրիշ արտահայտությամբ նկար չունե՞ս։  :Rolleyes:  Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ միշտ ես էդպիսի հայացքով լինում։  :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

Vishapakah սենց հայացքով էնքա՜ն ես ինձ նման  :LOL:  :
Հ.Գ. չգիտես, թե ինչու՝ կարծում էի, թե նիկդ Վիշապախաղ ա  :Shok:  :

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Երե՞կ։  Վեր, էդ ե՞րբ հասցրիր տենց չաղանալ...  Դեմքդ նենց թմբլիկ է դուրս եկել։


Ես անմեղ եմ, իմ աչքերն են մեղավոր, ինչպես նաև իմ ժպիտն ու գլխարկը :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## John

Marco, Քաղաքացի, John

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Երեկ Տեխասում…


Շատ սիրուն նկարա   :Wink:  , գլխարկն էլ շատ է սազում  :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Այստեղ էլ եմ՛ փոքր երեւում?


Էստեղ կասեի 20 տարեկան ես, նախորդում կասեի 17-18  :Think:  
միևնուն է մեծ չես երևում   :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Marco, Քաղաքացի, John


Վայ, էս ինչ լավ եռյակ է։  :Smile:  Իսկ Marco-ն ո՞վ է։  :Unsure:  Ֆորումի՞ց է։  :Blush:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Vishapakah, փաստորեն, դեռ փոքրուց տենց «маньяк»-ի տեսք ունեիր։   Կներես, ուղղակի նկարին նայելուց ունեցածս առաջին զգացողությունն արտահայտեցի...


 :LOL:  Պատկերացրու միշտ.
Ես իմ հայացքին՛ համապատասխան երաժշտություն եմ լսում. :Ckckal:  
Երկու դեպքում էլ, հերդական CD-ներից հետո եմ նկարվել.




> Հ.Գ. չգիտես, թե ինչու՝ կարծում էի, թե նիկդ Վիշապախաղ ա  :


Այդպես էլ կարելի է ընկալել, բայց ինտերնետից դուրս.




> Էստեղ կասեի 20 տարեկան ես, նախորդում կասեի 17-18  միևնուն է մեծ չես երևում


Խոստանում եմ անձնագրիս կրկնօրինակը՛ Ստրասբուրգ ուղարկել.

Հ. Գ.

Անահիտի գրածները կարդալուց հետո, վաղուց այսպես չէի ծիծաղել. :LOL:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Խոստանում եմ անձնագրիս կրկնօրինակը՛ Ստրասբուրգ ուղարկել.


Եղավ   :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Պատկերացրու միշտ.
> Ես իմ հայացքին՛ համապատասխան երաժշտություն եմ լսում. 
> Երկու դեպքում էլ, հերդական CD-ներից հետո եմ նկարվել.


Բայց էս գրածիցդ ստացվում է, որ ոչ թե հայացքիդ համապատասխան երաժշտություն ես լսում, այլ լսածդ երաժշտությանը համապատասխան հայացք ես ընդունում։  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## John

> Վայ, էս ինչ լավ եռյակ է։  Իսկ Marco-ն ո՞վ է։  Ֆորումի՞ց է։


Հա, Մարկոն ֆորումից է, բայց միայն սպորտ բաժնում է գրառում անում ու ֆուտբոլ է խաղում Ակումբի կազմում  :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Էս էլ ես ու իմ լավ ընկերները: :Smile:  
Ներսես_AM-ի ձեռքի գործն ա:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
http://freenet.am/~xyz_xyz/111.JPG
http://freenet.am/~xyz_xyz/222.JPG

----------


## քաղաքացի

Քեզ խուճուճ մազեր ավելի են սազում  :Blush:

----------


## Ծով

> Էս էլ ես ու իմ լավ ընկերները: 
> Ներսես_AM-ի ձեռքի գործն ա:    
> http://freenet.am/~xyz_xyz/111.JPG
> http://freenet.am/~xyz_xyz/222.JPG


Համով, անուշիկ աղջիկ ես…ատամնաժպիտն էլ քեզ սազում է…

----------


## Lapterik

> Քեզ խուճուճ մազեր ավելի են սազում


Լավ հաշվի կառնեմ անպայման: :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Համով, անուշիկ աղջիկ ես…ատամնաժպիտն էլ քեզ սազում է…


Շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Mesrop

է թեման էի խառնել… զզ...
հա, ասում եմ շատ սիրուն աղջիկ ես, լապտյեր

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Քեզ խուճուճ մազեր ավելի են սազում


Հա, ես էլ նույն բանը մտածեցի։  :Blush:

----------


## ihusik

> Երեխեք, քանի որ նկարներս նոր եմ հանել, 3 հատիկ քցեմ, համ էլ նոր են:   
> Է՜ն մնացածը շա՜տ շուտվա են


Այս 3-րդ նկարը շատ սիրունա, շատ գեղեցիկ ու ճաշակով, շատ հավանեցի :Smile:  ախր ես գրքեր շատ եմ սիրում :LOL:   :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## linus

> սա էլ նորից խնջույքից, որակի վատ լինելը հեռախոսով նկարելուց է


ինչ նման է կիթառտ իմինին  :Wink:

----------


## Selene

> Էս էլ ես ու իմ լավ ընկերները: 
> Ներսես_AM-ի ձեռքի գործն ա:    
> http://freenet.am/~xyz_xyz/111.JPG
> http://freenet.am/~xyz_xyz/222.JPG


Mogakan`Lapterik ջան շատ լավ նկարներ էին :Hands Up:  Շատ պուպուշիկն ես իրոք :Wink:

----------


## Lapterik

> Mogakan`Lapterik ջան շատ լավ նկարներ էին Շատ պուպուշիկն ես իրոք


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ:  :Love:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Լապտերիկ, հաճելի ժպիտ ունես  :Smile:  
Քեզ սազումա  :Wink:

----------


## Մանե

Աննա ջան,երկու ձևն էլ սազում ա :Blush:   :Wink:   :Smile:  /հեչ ջղայն չես :Tongue:  /

----------


## Lapterik

:Blush:  
Մանե ջան ինձ ջղայն հեչ չի սազում :LOL:  :

----------


## John

Mogakan`Lapterik ջան իսկապես շատ լավն ես  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Էս էլ ես ու իմ լավ ընկերները: 
> Ներսես_AM-ի ձեռքի գործն ա:    
> http://freenet.am/~xyz_xyz/111.JPG
> http://freenet.am/~xyz_xyz/222.JPG


Վա՜յ, էս ինչ սիրուն նկարներ են  :Love:  
Դուրս շատ եկավ  :Blush:

----------


## Karencho

էս էլ ես;

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ու ես  :Smile: 
Նկարի հեղինակ՝ Impression

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ես չգիտեի, որ քուրս նաև կամազ ա:

----------


## Vahe

Եսօռ հոգնած ջարդած Գյումրիից եկա նստա ու նկարեցին:  Չեմ էլ հիշում ով նկարեծ, չեմ էլ հիշում ինչի: )) Բայց թե որ մնաց դնում եմ: Երկուսի որակն էլ լավը չէ ոնց որ:

----------


## Selene

Ժող ջան օֆֆտոպանոցի վերջին գրառումները կարդալուց հետո որոշեցի տեղադրեմ իմ ու քույրիկիս՝ Goga-ի նկարը :Smile:  Դե ինչ, լավն ենք, չէ՞ :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող ջան օֆֆտոպանոցի վերջին գրառումները կարդալուց հետո որոշեցի տեղադրեմ իմ ու քույրիկիս՝ Goga-ի նկարը Դե ինչ, լավն ենք, չէ՞


Վու՜յ, էս ինչ լավն եք։  :Love:  Շատ պուպուշն ես, Մերի ջան։  :Smile:  Ինչ էլ անմեղ աչուկներ ունես։  :Angel:

----------


## Selene

> Վու՜յ, էս ինչ լավն եք։  Շատ պուպուշն ես, Մերի ջան։  Ինչ էլ անմեղ աչուկներ ունես։


Շնորհակալ եմ Ուլուանա ջան :Kiss:  :Smile:  Անմեղ աչուկներ հիմա էլ եմ մեկ-մեկ ունենում :Blush:

----------


## Apsara

> Ժող ջան օֆֆտոպանոցի վերջին գրառումները կարդալուց հետո որոշեցի տեղադրեմ իմ ու քույրիկիս՝ Goga-ի նկարը Դե ինչ, լավն ենք, չէ՞


Իսկապես ինչ համով երեխա ես :Smile: 
Տեսնես հիմա էլ ես այդպիսի լավիկը :Wink:

----------


## Selene

> Իսկապես ինչ համով երեխա ես
> Տեսնես հիմա էլ ես այդպիսի լավիկը


Շնորհակալ եմ :Smile:  Դե հիմա իմ լավիկը լինելու մասին երևի ինձ իրականում տեսնողները ավելի օբյեկտիվորեն կասեն :Blush:  Կամ էլ եթե հաջողացնեմ այն քիչ նկարներից, որ ունեմ, փոքրացնեմ, դնեմ այստեղ, դու կասե՞ս, լավ :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց իմացար՝ ես    մեծն եմ թե փոքրը: :Xeloq:

----------


## Ungrateful

էսել ԵՍ  :Cool:

----------


## Apsara

Շատ լավ սիրուն տղա ես, ափսոս ծխում ես, փոքր ես շուտ ես սկսել :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

Դե հիմա Դարդերիցս եմ ծխում... դուք էլ նկարի մասին խոսացեք... խի նենց միանքամից ծխելուց սկսաք?

----------


## Chuk

*Selene>* Չգիտեմ դու որ մեկն ես, բայց երկուսն էլ մ*լ*ութ են  :Smile: 

*Lոս>* Բա նկարի կեսը սիգարետդ է, առաջինը դա է նկատվում  :Wink:

----------


## Հենո

էս ել ես…

----------


## Apsara

Այ տղա առաջին նկարի տեղայնքը սպանումա :LOL:

----------


## Հենո

Արխային զուգարանում չեեեեմ… :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

> *Selene>* Չգիտեմ դու որ մեկն ես, բայց երկուսն էլ մ*լ*ութ են 
> 
> *Lոս>* Բա նկարի կեսը սիգարետդ է, առաջինը դա է նկատվում


Դե հիմա նկարի կեսը սիգարետնա,եսել դրա համարեմ ասւմ վոր ինձ քննարկեն այլ վոչ թե սիգրետը...

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
Էսել ձեզ արնաց սիգարետի... Մեջտեղինը եսեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Apsara

> Դե հիմա նկարի կեսը սիգարետնա,եսել դրա համարեմ ասւմ վոր ինձ քննարկեն այլ վոչ թե սիգրետը...


.


Օրինակ ես քեզանից սկսել եմ սիգարետով վերջացրել :Wink: 

այ եստեղ կարգին տղա ես, ինձ համար էլ երեխա, մենակ չնեղանաս էլի :Wink:

----------


## Ungrateful

Եա միշտել կարքին տղա եմ համ կյանքում, համել նկարներով...  :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Այ տղա առաջին նկարի տեղայնքը սպանումա


2րդ տեղայնք էլ մեր դեմի շենքի Բիսեդկենա ելի... էտելա  սպանում..  :Hands Up:

----------


## Firegirl777

Ես, մի քանի ամիս առաջ,...

----------


## Selene

> *Selene>* Չգիտեմ դու որ մեկն ես, բայց երկուսն էլ մ*լ*ութ են


Մերսի :Blush:  Իմիջայլոց, ես մեծն եմ :Smile: 
Ահա ես մի տարի առաջ :Smile:  Մի քիչ հրեշտակային երազանքներով տարված :Wink:

----------


## Selene

Firegirl լավ նկարներ են :Smile: , Հետաքրքիր է, ոնց որ երկու տարբեր մարդիկ լինեին նկարներից յուրաքանչյուրում :Xeloq:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Գոռն ու Գոռը՝ Ուրվականն ու ես դիպլոմի պաշտպանությունից անմիջապես հետո  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Goga

Սա էլ ես :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

> Սա էլ ես


Լավ նկար է  :Good:

----------


## Root

Ջղայնացրել են

----------


## Amaru

Վուուույ, ինչ մռութ կուկու ես եղել  :Love:   :Blush:   :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց

*Հենո*

Սիրուն ես  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ջղայնացրել են


*Root*, ապացուցեցիր, որ պինգվինդ մRoot է  :Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Root

> *Root*, ապացուցեցիր, որ պինգվինդ մRoot է


Ծառայում եմ Հայաստանին  :Ok:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Քանի որ մանկության նկարներից խոսք գնաց…
Առաջին նկարը (որը մի ժամանակ ավատար էր և շատերին ներվայանցնում էր :LOL: ) շատ տխուր վիճակում է, սակայն photoshop-ով չեմ մշակել, որպեսզի մնացած պատկերը չփչանա :LOL:

----------


## Arisol

Վեռ, հեչ չես փոխվել, գիտե՞ս  :Hands Up:  :

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վեռ, հեչ չես փոխվել, գիտե՞ս  :


Չէ, փոխվել եմ, հիմա շուտ-շուտ եմ լվացվում ու մռութս կոֆեոտ չի :LOL:

----------


## Firegirl777

Նորից ես :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ջղայնացրել են


Փաստորեն, դեռ այս տարիքում արդեն կյանքից սենց հոգնած ու զզվա՞ծ էիր։  :Shok:   :LOL:   :Blush:  Կամ էլ երևի (համենայնդեպս, հուսով եմ  :LOL: )՝ սկզբում էիր հոգնած, հետո ժամանակի ընթացքում հանգստացել ես։  :Rolleyes:   :Hands Up:  Թե՞ չէ...  :Unsure:  Մեծ ժամանակվա նկարներիցդ էլ երևի չես դնի, որ չիմանանք, չէ՞։  :Tongue:

----------


## Root

> Փաստորեն, դեռ այս տարիքում արդեն կյանքից սենց հոգնած ու զզվա՞ծ էիր։    Կամ էլ երևի (համենայնդեպս, հուսով եմ )՝ սկզբում էիր հոգնած, հետո ժամանակի ընթացքում հանգստացել ես։   Թե՞ չէ...  Մեծ ժամանակվա նկարներիցդ էլ երևի չես դնի, որ չիմանանք, չէ՞։


Հոգնածությունը և զզվածությունը երբեք կապ չունի ջղայնության հետ , առաջինի մայրը հուսահատությունն է երկրորդի նախապայմանը  տվյալ ` իմ դեպքում, են որ փոքրուց չեմ սիրել նկարվել .. զոռով էին տարել .. դրա համրել ջղայնացած եմ  :LOL:    ... կյանքը, ինչքան էլ հոգնեցուցիչ ու զզվելի լինի ոմանց համար , այնուամենայնիվ այն ցանկալի պտուղ է ...

----------


## Ձայնալար

2tarekan.jpg
Մորթուց վախում էի  :Wink:

----------


## Selene

> 2tarekan.jpg
> Մորթուց վախում էի


Որ չգրեիր էլ, աչքերիդ արտահայտությունից պարզ երևում է :Smile: 
Շատ լավ նկար է, փոքր երեխաներին շատ եմ սիրում, փոքր ժամանակվա նկարները նունպես :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Որ չգրեիր էլ, աչքերիդ արտահայտությունից պարզ երևում է
> Շատ լավ նկար է, փոքր երեխաներին շատ եմ սիրում, փոքր ժամանակվա նկարները նունպես


Բա որ մեծ ժամանակվանը տենաս  :LOL:

----------


## Root

Շատ նման ես ֆրանսիացի ազնվականի ....  :LOL: D :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> 2tarekan.jpg
> Մորթուց վախում էի


Աչքիս էս նկարն էլի եմ տեսել  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Աչքիս էս նկարն էլի եմ տեսել


lol ... հաստատ տեսել ես  :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Փուճուր ժամանակ կարողանում էի, հիմա չեմ կարողանում: :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 2tarekan.jpg
> Մորթուց վախում էի


Ձայնալար, նոր հիշեցի մի ժամանակվա ավատարդ, որքան էլ զարմանալի է, առանձնապես չես փոխվել...  :Shok:  Նույնիսկ դեմքիդ արտահայտությունն էր կարծեմ մոտավորապես նույնը։  :Jpit:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձայնալար, նոր հիշեցի մի ժամանակվա ավատարդ, որքան էլ զարմանալի է, առանձնապես չես փոխվել...  Նույնիսկ դեմքիդ արտահայտությունն էր կարծեմ մոտավորապես նույնը։


Ճիշտ ես նկատել. չեմ փոխվել առանձնապես, պարզապես հիմա ավելի քաջարի եմ՝ էլ  մորթուց չեմ վախենում  :LOL:  Մեկել սանրվածքս հիմա ավելի պահպանողական է  :LOL:

----------


## Armeno

էս էլ Հովուլիկը(Arrayը)


Հ.Գ.
Իրան չասեք :Lol2:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ես ու Հայը.

----------


## Selene

> Ես ու Հայը.


Լավ նկար է :Smile:  Այ եթե ձեր մեջտեղում մեկը նստած լիներ, կարող էր հանգիստ երազանք պահել :Wink:

----------


## Dr. M

Սա էլ ես  :Blush:  

.....Վերջապես  :Blush:  :Pardon:

----------


## Dr. M

սա էլ եմ ես նույն սերիայից  :Wink:

----------


## Selene

> Սա էլ ես  
> 
> .....Վերջապես


Վայ :Shok: , ես էլ կարծում էի, թե դու արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ ես :Blush:  :Blush: 
Անկեղծ ասած, ավատարիցդ եմ ենթադրել, մի քիչ էլ նիկից:
Լավ նկար է:
Հ.Գ. Միայն  էս սմայլիկն  :Pardon:  ինչի՞ համար էր, չհասկացա :Xeloq:

----------


## Dr. M

> Վայ, ես էլ կարծում էի, թե դու արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ ես
> Անկեղծ ասած, ավատարիցդ եմ ենթադրել, մի քիչ էլ նիկից:
> Լավ նկար է:
> Հ.Գ. Միայն  էս սմայլիկն  ինչի՞ համար էր, չհասկացա


Դե լավ է, որ շուտ պարզեցիր/իք (երևի շատերն էին այդպես կարծում  :Tongue:  )
մի քիչ պարզաբանեմ....... 1. դա իմ խորհրդանիշն է
2. Dr. հասկանալի է արդեն
3. M. ազգանունիս առաջին տառն է  :Wink: 
Ուրախ եմ ծանոթանալու համար  :Hi: 

Ավելացվել է 42 վայրկյան անց
իսկ  սմայլիկն էլ.... շատ եմ սիրում  :Cool:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Dr. M, դեմքդ ծանոթ չէ, բայց ոնց հասկացա, մեզ մոտ ես սովորել, չէ՞:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Dr. M., ուրախ եմ, որ քեզ էլ տեսանք։  :Smile:  Բայց որ աչքերդ էլ տեսնեինք, ավելի ուրախ կլինեինք։  :Tongue:   :LOL:  Անհամբեր կսպասեմ մերկակն (ոչինչ, որ սենց բառ չկա) նկարի ...  :Wink:   :Blush:

----------

Amarysa (02.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> սա էլ եմ ես նույն սերիայից


Էս ինչ նման էս Անահիտին :Shok: , նման նման սենցել նման :Shok:

----------


## Dr. M

> Dr. M, դեմքդ ծանոթ չէ, բայց ոնց հասկացա, մեզ մոտ ես սովորել, չէ՞:


Այո, արդեն ավարտել եմ,  (չնայած վերջին կուրսերը կարելի էր կրկնել  :Hands Up:  ամենալավ տարիներն էին)

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Dr. M., ուրախ եմ, որ քեզ էլ տեսանք։  Բայց որ աչքերդ էլ տեսնեինք, ավելի ուրախ կլինեինք։   Անհամբեր կսպասեմ մերկակն (ոչինչ, որ սենց բառ չկա) նկարի ...


Կփորձեմ գտնել մի բան  :Wink:  
ասեմ աչքերիս գույնը դեռ ինձ էլ վերջնականորեն հայտնի չէ  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. իսկ Անահիտն ով է?  :Think:

----------


## John

> Հ.Գ. իսկ Անահիտն ով է?


Ուլուանան  :Smile: 
Իսկապես նման եք  :Smile:  ես էլ եմ նկատել  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. M

:Hands Up: 
մի քանի նկարնել էլ եմ +  :Wink:  
հուսամ կտեսնեք նաև աչքերս  :Blush:

----------


## Dr. M

> Ուլուանան 
> Իսկապես նման եք  ես էլ եմ նկատել


 :Cool:  եսիմ....

----------


## Ungrateful

8-րդ դասառանիս վենետկի նկարնա...   :Lol2:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> մի քանի նկարնել էլ եմ +  
> հուսամ կտեսնեք նաև աչքերս


Չգիտեմ, առանձնահատուկ նմանություն չնկատեցի, բայց աչքերի գույնը լրիվ իմից է  :Shok: , իմ աչքերի մասին էլ են նույն կարծիքները պտտվում...  :Rolleyes:  Ոչ շագանակագույն է, ոչ կանաչ, ոչ դեղին և միաժամանակ այդ բոլորը միասին։  :Tongue:   :LOL:  Լուսավորությունից կախված էլ գույնը փոփոխվում է։  :Smile: 

Լավ նկարներ են։  :Smile:

----------


## Tumbler

Ժող ինչ կա/ Չկամ ինձ չեք հիշի/ Լավ նկարներ եք ավելացրել

----------


## Root

> ....


Մի անհամեստ հարց , ինչ Cosmetics ես օգտաֆործում և որտեղից ես սովորաբար գնում ?

----------


## John

> 8-րդ դասառանիս վենետկի նկարնա...


լավնա  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Չգիտեմ, առանձնահատուկ նմանություն չնկատեցի, բայց աչքերի գույնը լրիվ իմից է , իմ աչքերի մասին էլ են նույն կարծիքները պտտվում...  Ոչ շագանակագույն է, ոչ կանաչ, ոչ դեղին և միաժամանակ այդ բոլորը միասին։   Լուսավորությունից կախված էլ գույնը փոփոխվում է։ 
> 
> Լավ նկարներ են։


Իսկ ծնողներից ճշտել ե՞ք… :LOL: /անհամ կատակ… :Blush: /

----------


## Dr. M

> Մի անհամեստ հարց , ինչ Cosmetics ես օգտաֆործում և որտեղից ես սովորաբար գնում ?


Անհամեստ հարցիդ համեստ ձևով պատասխանեմ  :Smile: 
տարբեր ֆիրմաններից եմ օգտվում (եկամուտիս մոտ  30% դրանց վրա եմ վատնում)  :LOL:  գուցե ցավալի է, բայց փաստ է, քանի որ ալլեգիկ ֆակտոր կա ինձ մոտ, ամեն ինչ չէ, որ կարողանում եմ օգտագործել (խոսքս էժանագին կոսմետիկայի մասին է)
և օգտվում եմ կամ դրսից, կամ այստեղ եղած distributor-ներից 
պատասխանս սպառիչ էր?  :LOL:   :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Չգիտեմ, առանձնահատուկ նմանություն չնկատեցի, բայց աչքերի գույնը լրիվ իմից է , իմ աչքերի մասին էլ են նույն կարծիքները պտտվում...  Ոչ շագանակագույն է, ոչ կանաչ, ոչ դեղին և միաժամանակ այդ բոլորը միասին։   Լուսավորությունից կախված էլ գույնը փոփոխվում է։ 
> 
> Լավ նկարներ են։


Merci  :Wink:  
դա յուրահատուկ հմայք է չէ տալիս?  :Wink:  
ի դեպ երկար չեն կարողանում աչքերիս մեջ նայել  :Think:  գուցե քեզ մոտ էլ է այդպես? և ինչու չեն կարողանում?  :Xeloq:

----------


## Root

> Անհամեստ հարցիդ համեստ ձևով պատասխանեմ 
> տարբեր ֆիրմաններից եմ օգտվում (եկամուտիս մոտ  30% դրանց վրա եմ վատնում)  գուցե ցավալի է, բայց փաստ է, քանի որ ալլեգիկ ֆակտոր կա ինձ մոտ, ամեն ինչ չէ, որ կարողանում եմ օգտագործել (խոսքս էժանագին կոսմետիկայի մասին է)
> և օգտվում եմ կամ դրսից, կամ այստեղ եղած distributor-ներից 
> պատասխանս սպառիչ էր? :


Ես ետպես էլ հասկացա ... երևի Բուրմունքից կամ Ռուժից  :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

Վախ էս իիիիիիիիիիիիիինչ լավնաաաաաաա  :Love:  Ուտեմ մռութը  :Love:   :Blush: 

Գիտե՞ք՝ խի ա լավը... Որտև պուճուր ժամանակ ես էլ էի սենց  :Goblin:   :Jpit:   :Blush:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Վախ էս իիիիիիիիիիիիիինչ լավնաաաաաաա  Ուտեմ մռութը  
> 
> Գիտե՞ք՝ խի ա լավը... Որտև պուճուր ժամանակ ես էլ էի սենց


Ամառ... Քո նկարներիցել Պոստ արա...  :Wink:

----------


## Deluxe

Նոր մոդել 120 ձիաուժ, տրվում է նաև վարձով  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Խոսքը ձիու մասին էր, չէ՞։  :LOL: 
Լավ ձի է  :Smile: , սիրում եմ ձիեր։  :Love:  
Բայց քո դեմքը կարգին չի երևում։  :Tongue:

----------


## Dr. M

> Նոր մոդել 120 ձիաուժ, տրվում է նաև վարձով


Վայ , ես շատ եմ սիրում ձի, ու լավ էլ հեծնում եմ  :Wink:  
Սա էլի ես եմ  :Wink: 
Root իսկ դու նկար չես դրել?  :Blush:

----------


## Deluxe

> Խոսքը ձիու մասին էր, չէ՞։ 
> Լավ ձի է , սիրում եմ ձիեր։  
> Բայց քո դեմքը կարգին չի երևում։


Դեմքս ես ուզում տեսնել թանկագին Ուլուանա? :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Root

> Վայ , ես շատ եմ սիրում ձի, ու լավ էլ հեծնում եմ  
> Սա էլի ես եմ 
> Root իսկ դու նկար չես դրել?


Դրել եմ  :Smile:  
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=298125&postcount=736

----------


## Dr. M

> Դրել եմ  
> http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=298125&postcount=736


հեհե էս քանի ամսեկան Ես ?  :LOL:  լավ բալիկ ես եղել  :Hands Up:  
իսկ մեծիկ ժամանակվա չունես?  :Blush:  ասենց 1-ին դասարանի նկարներդ  :Smile:  (հեռվից ես սկսել.... էլի  :Wink:  )

----------


## Root

> հեհե էս քանի ամսեկան Ես ?  լավ բալիկ ես եղել  
> իսկ մեծիկ ժամանակվա չունես?  ասենց 1-ին դասարանի նկարներդ  (հեռվից ես սկսել.... էլի  )


Չէ փոքր ժամանակվա փորցը ստիպեց մեծ ժամանակ խուսափել նկարվելուց  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Firegirl777

Իմ ծննդյան օրվա նկարները :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

Ես՝ Հադիսի գագաթին  :Blush:  Երեկ :

----------

Amarysa (02.06.2010)

----------


## Dr. M

> Ես՝ Հադիսի գագաթին  Երեկ :


 :LOL:  չգիտեի որ աղջիկ ես  :Blush:

----------


## Anul

> չգիտեի որ աղջիկ ես


բացառություն չես  :LOL:  :LOL:  գրեթե բոլորն էլ տենց էին կարծում, մինչև նրա նկարը տեսնելը: Չնայած դրանից հետո էլ կասկածներ մնում էին, իսկ հանդիպելուց հետո դրանք բավականին պակասում էին, սակայն մարդ կա, որ մինչև հիմա էլ կասկածում է  :LOL:

----------


## Grieg

ես...

----------


## Kheranyan

> Իմ ծննդյան օրվա նկարները


Firegirl777 ջան, նոր նկատեցի որ քո ծննդյան օրվա նկարներից մեջտեղինում նկարված սև շորերով, մի քիչ գեր տղան ու ես աշխատում ենք միևնույն հաստատությունում

----------


## Vahe

> Ես՝ Հադիսի գագաթին  Երեկ :


Չգիտեի որ սպիտակ վեռխովն ես, ես էլ սարերի մեջ էի քեզ ման գալիս :Jpit: )

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ես՝ Հադիսի գագաթին  Երեկ :


Ինձնից նեղացելես (կամ ինձա տենց թվում) :Blush:  ... բայց լավ նկարա, որ երեստ էլ երեվար լավ կլներ:  :Ok: 


Էսել ես, չեմել հիշում երբ եմ նկարվել

----------


## Dr. M

> ես...


Երնեկ քեզ  :Smile:  իսկ դու գոնե այդ ծաղիկներից փունջ կազմեցիր?  :Wink:

----------


## Dr. M

Սա էլ ես այս տարի մարտ ամսին Սևանում  :Tongue:   եղանակը նույնիսկ տատանվում էր 100մ բարձրության վրա  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Սիրուն ես Դոկ :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

Դոկտոր, լավն եք  :Tongue: 

Արսեն... լավ նկար ա  :Smile:  Չէ հա այ բալամ, չեմ նեղացել, բայց... հեչ էէհ:

----------


## Enipra

> Էսել ես, չեմել հիշում երբ եմ նկարվել


Լավ նկար է։  :Wink: 



> Սա էլ ես այս տարի մարտ ամսին Սևանում


Հավեսն են, տրամադրություն կա նկարներիդ մեջ, հատկապես՝ երկրորդի։  :Wink:  



> Ես՝ Հադիսի գագաթին


Ես էլ ուզեցի, ուուխ։  :Smile:  Բա ինչո՞ւ ես խունջիկ–մունջիկ լինում  :LOL: 
Ի դեպ, Հադի՞ս է, թե՞ Հատիս, թե՞ երկուսն էլ կան։  :Think:

----------


## Amaru

Եսիմ, կարծեմ երկուսն էլ օգտագործում են... իսկ գուցե ՀաՏիսն ա ճիշտը...  :Blush: 
Խունջիկ-մունջի՞կ  :Blush:  Պահի տակ ստացվեց  :LOL:

----------


## Dr. M

դե լավ, ամաչացրեցիք  :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush: 

իմ կարծիքով ֆորումում անշուք/տգեղ մարդ չկա  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես...  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էլի ես  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի հատ էլ ու վերջ...  :Blush: 
Ծառին թառած.  :Tongue:

----------

Amarysa (02.06.2010)

----------


## Enipra

> Ես...  Էլի ես  Մի հատ էլ ու վերջ...


Բոլորն էլ լավն են, 2–րդի մեջ վզնոցդ հետաքրքրեց, ուզում եմ մոտիկից տեսնել։ Կարո՞ղ է մաքրամե է, թե՞ փայտ է։  Դե երևի ավելորդ է ասել, որ ես էլ եմ փայտե զարդեր սիրում։  :Love:  :LOL: 
3–րդն, ընդհանրապես, ոնց որ կտավ լինի, շատ սիրուն նկար է։  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բոլորն էլ լավն են, 2–րդի մեջ վզնոցդ հետաքրքրեց, ուզում եմ մոտիկից տեսնել։ Կարո՞ղ է մաքրամե է, թե՞ փայտ է։  Դե երևի ավելորդ է ասել, որ ես էլ եմ փայտե զարդեր սիրում։ 
> 3–րդն, ընդհանրապես, ոնց որ կտավ լինի, շատ սիրուն նկար է։


Շնորհակալ եմ, Արփինե ջան։  :Smile:   :Blush: 
Վզնոցս փայտից է,  :Wink:  ականջօղերս՝ նույնպես։  :Tongue:  Փայտի նկատմամբ թուլություն ունեմ...  :Love:

----------


## Apsara

Անահիտ ջան 2 նկարներում էլ շաատ հմայիչ ես, ահա ևս մի նկար
Վերհիշենք անցած օրերը

----------


## Apsara

Մեր շատ սիրելի Կիտան, հույսով եմ չի նեղանա, որ առանց իր թույլտվության նկարը տեղադրել եմ, բայց ես այն բացառիկ հաջողակներից եմ որ կարողացա նրան նկարել
Տաթ ջան ինձ չսպանես :Blush: 

*Մոդերատորական: Կիտայի խնդրանքով նկարը սերվերից հեռացված է:*

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մեր շատ սիրելի Կիտան, հույսով եմ չի նեղանա, որ առանց իր թույլտվության նկարը տեղադրել եմ, բայց ես այն բացառիկ հաջողակներից եմ որ կարողացա նրան նկարել
> Տաթ ջան ինձ չսպանես


Էսօր քեզ "ԻՆԳԱ"՝ի մոտ տեսելեմ...  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Լավ նկար է։


մեՌսի  :Blush:

----------


## Մանե

> Անահիտ ջան 2 նկարներում էլ շաատ հմայիչ ես, ահա ևս մի նկար
> Վերհիշենք անցած օրերը





> Մեր շատ սիրելի Կիտան, հույսով եմ չի նեղանա, որ առանց իր թույլտվության նկարը տեղադրել եմ, բայց ես այն բացառիկ հաջողակներից եմ որ կարողացա նրան նկարել
> Տաթ ջան ինձ չսպանես


Ժող,էս որտե՞ղ եք :Blush:  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

Ուլուանա ջան բոլոր նկարներն էլ շատ լավն են :Smile: 
Բայց ինձ հատկապես երկրորդը դուր եկավ :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## Root

.. մարդուն նեռվայնացնելու համար մի հատ են..

----------


## Amaru

Վախ, էս ինչ կայֆ ներվային կուկու յա  :Love:

----------


## Dr. M

> Էլի ես


պոետիկ նկար է  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
 :Smile:  սա էլ եմ ես , ստեղ շատ ուրիշ եմ պարզապես,  :LOL: 

վայ չի լինում  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

էս իմ բոցերն են  :Hands Up: 
երևի նայում եք, բան չեք ջոգում  :LOL:   :LOL: 
Ուրեմն, բացատրեմ. բուսաբանական այգում դարպասապահ եմ կանգնած, մեկն էլ լուսանկարում ա: Հլը ինչեր ստացվեց.
ձախ նկարում քցվել էի ուզում, գնդակը ծուռ գնաց  :Smile: 
մեջտեղի նկարում գնդակը էլի ծուռ ա գնացել, ես էլ քցվել եմ, նկարում ընկած վիճակում եմ  :LOL: 
աջ նկարում սեյվ եմ արել, բայց էս անգամ էլ գնդակն ա կադրից դուրս մնացել  :Lol2:

----------


## Lapterik

3 տարի առաջվա նկարա: Ծանոթներ կգտնեք երեվի: :Smile: 
http://users.freenet.am/~xyz_xyz/12345.JPG

----------


## Goga

> .. մարդուն նեռվայնացնելու համար մի հատ են..


Ինչ լավ ջղայն կուկու ես :Wink:

----------


## Vahe

> 3 տարի առաջվա նկարա: Ծանոթներ կգտնեք երեվի:
> http://users.freenet.am/~xyz_xyz/12345.JPG


Դու աջից 2-րդն ես չէ? Մեկ էլ ձախից 3-րդ աղջկա անունն ինչ է? Հո Անուշիկ կամ Սիրանույշ, այդ կարգի անուն չունի?

----------


## Dr. M

հուսամ այս անգամ kստացվի  :Not I: 
որակի համար մեղավոր չեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Selene

> .. մարդուն նեռվայնացնելու համար մի հատ են..


Root, շատ լավ բալիկ ես եղել, աչքերի արտահայտության մասին էլ չեմ ասում :Smile:  Իմիջայլոց, այստեղ հեչ էլ  ներվայնացած չես` իր տարբերություն նախորդ նկարիդ :Wink: 



> էս իմ բոցերն են


Ոնց որ մարտաֆիլմի գլխավոր դերակատարներից լինես :Smile:

----------


## Dr. M

> .. մարդուն նեռվայնացնելու համար մի հատ են..


միշտ ԴԺԳՈՀ  :Tongue:

----------


## Root

> միշտ ԴԺԳՈՀ


Դե ինչ անեմ ... եքա մեծ մարդիկ էին .. ասում էին ..քիթիկը .. քիթիկը .. դե արի ու մի ջղայնացի

----------


## Ֆելո

> հուսամ այս անգամ kստացվի 
> որակի համար մեղավոր չեմ


աչքերտ շատ սիրուն են :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

H.A.Y.K.O., «բոցերդ» շատ հզոր են։  :Hands Up:  Որ չգրեիր, թե ինչ իրավիճակ է, հաստատ գլխի չէի ընկնի։  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Դե ինչ անեմ ... եքա մեծ մարդիկ էին .. ասում էին ..քիթիկը .. քիթիկը .. դե արի ու մի ջղայնացի


Բա ճիշտ էին ասում, էլի...  :LOL:  

Բայց ինչ մեծական դեմքի արտահայտություն ունես...  :Shok:  Երևի որ խաղալիքներ էին տալիս խաղալու, դրանք էլ էին քեզ ներվայնացնում, չէ՞. ոնց որ մեծ մարդուն խաղալիք տաս, ասես՝ նստի, խելոք խաղա...  :LOL:  Իսկապես, դե արի ու մի ջղայնացի, ոնց որ մարդու ձեռ առնեն։  :Angry2:  Ո՞նց չէին հասկանում, որ քեզ հենց սկզբից գրքեր էր պետք տալ, ոչ թե խաղալիք։  :Dntknw:

----------


## Lapterik

> Դու աջից 2-րդն ես չէ? Մեկ էլ ձախից 3-րդ աղջկա անունն ինչ է? Հո Անուշիկ կամ Սիրանույշ, այդ կարգի անուն չունի?


Հա աջից 2-րդն եմ, ձախից 3-րդ աղջկա անունը Անուշիկ կամ Սիրանուշ չի Վահե ջան: :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

Ահա և ես վերջապես ստացա մեր ամբողջ խմբի դիպլոմները, հետո էլ կաշառք էի պահանջում որ իրանց տամ :LOL:  բայց կաշառք տվող չեղավ :Sad:  ստիպված նենց բաժանեցի :Cool:

----------


## Dr. M

> աչքերտ շատ սիրուն են


ինչպես կարողացար տեսնել?  :Shok:

----------


## Apsara

:Sad: չեմ հասկանում ինչու, բայց երբ նկարները փոքրացնում եմ որակը այնպես է ընգնում ու նկարը այնպես է լղոզվում, որ մարդիք միջի վախենալու ու տգեղ են դառնում :Sad: 
օրինակ ես այդ նկարի մեջ, վախենալու եմ, կարծես պատրաստվում եմ հարձակում կատարել դեպի նկարողը :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Dr. M

> Ահա և ես վերջապես ստացա մեր ամբողջ խմբի դիպլոմները, հետո էլ կաշառք էի պահանջում որ իրանց տամ բայց կաշառք տվող չեղավ ստիպված նենց բաժանեցի


որովհետև տեսքդ կաշառակերի չէր  :LOL: 

լավն է նկարը

Հ.Գ.
Շնորհավոր
բայց շատ չոր էր  :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

Վինետկիս նկարնա  :LOL: 


Շատ չծիծաղեք  :Blush:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Վինետկիս նկարնա 
> 
> Շատ չծիծաղեք


Շատ չէ: Ընդամենը մի 10 րոպե  :Lol2:

----------


## Selene

> Վինետկիս նկարնա 
> Շատ չծիծաղեք


Իսկ ինչո՞ւ պիտի ծիծաղեի :Dntknw: Շատ սիրուն նկար է :Smile:  Հիմա  մտածում եմ, թե ինչի ես ընտրել այնպիսի նիկ ու ավատար, որ քեզ բնավ չեն համապատասխանում, համենայնդեպս՝ արտաքինիդ ու աչքերիդ :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Kiborg, վինետկայիդ կազմը շատ սիրուն է։  :Love:   :LOL: 
Սիրուն նկար է։  :Ok:   :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

Վինետկես :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

> Շատ չծիծաղեք


Էլի դո՞ւ :LOL: 
Ես քեզ հենց այսպես էլ պատկերացնում էի :LOL:  :Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## Kheranyan

Amaru ջան, տենց էլ չհասկացա դու աղջիկ ես թե տղա, եթե Հադիսի գագթին դու ես, ապա, ոնց եղավ, որ վինետկայիտ նկարում այլ սեռի ներկայացուցիչ է:

----------


## Amaru

> ոնց եղավ, որ վինետկայիտ նկարում այլ սեռի ներկայացուցիչ է:


Վայ, հա էլի  :Blink:   :LOL:  
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, էտ Մեսրոպն ա  :Love:

----------


## Kheranyan

Այ էդ ուրիշ, թե չե ինձ թվում էր, թե ես եմ սաղ խառնում:

----------


## otar

Մես ինչ սիրուն ես  :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վինետկես


Հետաքրքիր է, շատերը փոքր ժամանակ սիրուն երեխա են լինում, մեծանում գեշանում են, բայց Մեսրոպը մեծացել, սիրունացել է։  :Smile:  Փոքր ժամանակվա նկարում (համենայնդեպս, էս նկարում) սիրուն երեխա չէի ասի  :Blush: , բայց դե կարևորն այն է, որ հիմա սիրուն է։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Amaru

Վույ, Ան  :Smile:  Ինձ էս նկարում էլ ա դուր գալիս  :Blush:  Մռութ էրեխա էր  :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վույ, Ան  Ինձ էս նկարում էլ ա դուր գալիս  Մռութ էրեխա էր


Մռութը մռութ էր, բայց դե մռութն ու սիրունը նույն բանը չեն, էլի։  :Wink:

----------


## Selene

> Հետաքրքիր է, շատերը փոքր ժամանակ սիրուն երեխա են լինում, մեծանում գեշանում են, բայց Մեսրոպը մեծացել, սիրունացել է։  Փոքր ժամանակվա նկարում (համենայնդեպս, էս նկարում) սիրուն երեխա չէի ասի , բայց դե կարևորն այն է, որ հիմա սիրուն է։


Համաձայն եմ :Smile:  Հիմա Մեսրոպը շատ ավելի սիրուն է, քան փոքր ժամանակ, Amaru-ի վինետկան էլ՝ ապացույց: :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

հազիվ մի հատ նկար, որը խափուսիկ է բայց գեղեցկ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, ինչ հետաքրքիր նկար է. Վարդուհին վարդերի մեջ...  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

շատ լավ նկար ա

----------


## Arisol

Դե, հարգելիներս, տեսեք, թե ինչ օրում էի… Ասեմ, որ էս նկարներում քչից-շատից լավ եմ, էն ահավոր պահերին նկարվածները հեռախոսիս մեջ են, չեմ կարում գցել կոմպ, ծրագիրը ջնջել են  :Sad:  : Բայց հենց գցեմ՝ կտեղադրեմ  :Tongue:  :







Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Էլի…

----------


## Array

> Դե, հարգելիներս, տեսեք, թե ինչ օրում էի… Ասեմ, որ էս նկարներում քչից-շատից լավ եմ, էն ահավոր պահերին նկարվածները հեռախոսիս մեջ են, չեմ կարում գցել կոմպ, ծրագիրը ջնջել են  : Բայց հենց գցեմ՝ կտեղադրեմ  :


Վայ Արիսոլ ջան էս ինչ ծանր ես տարել,սաղ վրես քոր եկավ(համել դաժան օրերս հիշեցի)

----------


## Arisol

Էհ, հա, ահավոր եմ տարել, շատ ահավոր…

----------


## Selene

> Դե, հարգելիներս, տեսեք, թե ինչ օրում էի… Ասեմ, որ էս նկարներում քչից-շատից լավ եմ


Վայ, Նարե ջան, իրոք ահավոր շատ է ցանը եղել,  :Sad:  ու դեռ ասում ես, որ այս նկարներում քչից-շատից լավ ես :Shok: 
Խեղճ աղջիկ, ինչքան ես տանջվել ջրծաղիկ կոչեցյալի ճիրաններում :Sad:  Կարևորն այն է, որ արդեն վերջացավ, երկրորդ անգամ չի կրկնվում այն :Ok:

----------


## Dr. M

> Դե, հարգելիներս, տեսեք, թե ինչ օրում էի


վայյյյյյյյյյյյյ
քեզ առողջություն եմ մաղթում, լիքը հեղուկ խմի ու չքորես, եթե չես ուզում շռամներ մնան վրադ  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նար, ի՜նչ ահավոր էր...  :Shok:   :Bad:   :Sad:  Կարևորը՝ որ արդեն անցել է։  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նա՛ր, բայց դու ինչ դաժան ես  :LOL: 

Հա՛, ես մեկ ա գիտեմ էդ ծաղկելը ոնց ա լինում, ինձ չես զարմացնի  :Tongue: 

Բայց լավ է, որ արդեն առողջ ես  :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Նա՛ր, առողջանալուց հետոյվա նկարներդ կդնե՞ս  :Blush: 
Թե չէ սենց հին վիճակդ չեմ հիշում  :Tongue:

----------


## Dr. M

> Վինետկիս նկարնա 
> 
> 
> Շատ չծիծաղեք


չի երևում  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Դե, հարգելիներս, տեսեք, թե ինչ օրում էի…


երեկ գիշեր վատ եմ քնել  :LOL:

----------


## Apsara

Դե, հարգելիներս, տեսեք, թե ինչ օրում էի… 

Նարե ջան, մայրդ ասաց, որ ծանր ես տարել, բայց ամեն ինչ անցյալումա, մենակ զգույշ եղիր, որ հետքեր չմնան, 
իսկ նկարները …էհ ինչ ասեմ, ես ռիսկ չէի անի էտպես նկարվել, լավ քաջ աղջիկ ես :Hands Up:

----------


## Arisol

> Նարե ջան, մայրդ ասաց, որ ծանր ես տարել, բայց ամեն ինչ անցյալումա, մենակ զգույշ եղիր, որ հետքեր չմնան, 
> իսկ նկարները …էհ ինչ ասեմ, ես ռիսկ չէի անի էտպես նկարվել, լավ քաջ աղջիկ ես


Դե էս հատուկ նպատակով եմ դրել. սենց ահավոր վիճակում ինձ տեսնեք, որ հետո գնահատեք "իրական" գեղեցկությունս  :LOL:  : 




> երեկ գիշեր վատ եմ քնել


  :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> չի երևում


Դզել եմ արդեն երևումա  :Wink:

----------


## Dr. M

> Դզել եմ արդեն երևումա


ok  :Hands Up:  
ապրես

----------


## Djavaxhq

Հավեսի ընկա էս էլ ես, 
Մեր գյուղի մարզասրահում եմ, մյուսը Երեւանում եմ

----------


## Vishapakah

> Հավեսի ընկա էս էլ ես, 
> Մեր գյուղի մարզասրահում եմ, մյուսը Երեւանում եմ


Խայդին տղա ես. :Jpit:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ծանոթ լուսանկար անծանոթ ձևով :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

Վերա շաատ սիրուն նկար է, տեսնես ով է դիզայները :Think:

----------


## Kheranyan

Cassiopeia ջան, անչափ գեղեցիկ ես:

----------


## Apsara

:LOL: 


> Հավեսի ընկա էս էլ ես, 
> Մեր գյուղի մարզասրահում եմ, մյուսը Երեւանում եմ


Նկարները լավն են, բայց այ որ ավատարդ փոխես գիշերները լավ կքնենք

----------


## Cassiopeia

> տեսնես ով է դիզայները


Դիզայներին չեմ ճանաչում: Դա իմ գործընկերուհու կողմից կազմակերպված անակնկալ էր:

----------


## Dr. M

> Ծանոթ լուսանկար անծանոթ ձևով


հետաքրքիր է ստացվել

----------


## Selene

> Հավեսի ընկա էս էլ ես, 
> Մեր գյուղի մարզասրահում եմ, մյուսը Երեւանում եմ


Լավ նկարներ են, բայց հայացքդ մի քիչ խիստ է երևում, հեչ չէի ասի, որ սիրո մասին այնքան գեղեցիկ ստեղծագործող մարդու հայացքն է :Blush: 



> Ծանոթ լուսանկար անծանոթ ձևով


Վերա ջան, ինչպես միշտ, շատ պուպուշն ես :Love:  :Smile:

----------


## John

Ես և Մարկոն (Հայկ)

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Մոռացա զգուշացնել, որ էդ նկարում ես տրաքած եմ՝ շատ չվախենաք  :LOL:  նկարվելու նախորդ գիշերը չեմ ոնել ու հավեսով խմել եմ…

----------


## Apsara

John ջան ումից ումից, բայց քեզանից հաստատ չենք վախենա, ինչպես էլ որ ի հայտ գաս, մեկա շատ ենք սիրում
համ էլ ուրախ զվարփ նկարա :Hands Up:

----------


## Kheranyan

Որոշակի պրպտումներից հետո որոշեցի մի նկար էլ ես դնեմ: Հա ասեմ որ մոտոցիկլի վրայինը ես չեմ:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Որոշակի պրպտումներից հետո որոշեցի մի նկար էլ ես դնեմ: Հա ասեմ որ մոտոցիկլի վրայինը ես չեմ:


Ի դեպ, փոքրիկը շաաաատ նման է քեզ, հո որդիդ չի՞

----------


## Kheranyan

> Ի դեպ, փոքրիկը շաաաատ նման է քեզ, հո որդիդ չի՞


Ոչ, եղբորս տղան է:

----------


## Djavaxhq

> Լավ նկարներ են, բայց հայացքդ մի քիչ խիստ է երևում, հեչ չէի ասի, որ սիրո մասին այնքան գեղեցիկ ստեղծագործող մարդու հայացքն է


Պատկերացրու հա, շատ եմ դաժան, կամ դաժանացել եմ, բացի այդ դա այդ նույն օրն եմ նկարվել, երբ բաժանվեցինք վերջնականպես
իսկ ընդհանրապես ես իմ թերությունը համարում եմ իմ բարությունը

----------


## Մանե

> Պատկերացրու հա, շատ եմ դաժան, կամ դաժանացել


Իսկ ես չէի ասի,որ դու խիստ դեմք ունես, :Shok: ընդհակառակը,շատ բարի դեմք ունես/իրականում :Wink:  :Smile: /

----------


## Vishapakah

Բոլորտ շատ սիրուն եք.

Մի նկար էլ ես դնեմ, երկու օր առաջ են նկարել.

----------


## Davo_O

Հմմմ........
It's Me  :Wink:

----------


## Lapterik

> Բոլորտ շատ սիրուն եք.
> 
> Մի նկար էլ ես դնեմ, երկու օր առաջ են նկարել.


Վույ ինչ լավն ես :Blush: : Հեչ չէի ասի, որ 22 տարեկան ես, ոնցոր մի 18 լինես:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Վույ ինչ լավն ես: Հեչ չէի ասի, որ 22 տարեկան ես, ոնցոր մի 18 լինես:


Տարիքի համար, բոլորն են այդպես ասում.
Անգամ ավելի  փոքր տարիք են նշում.

----------


## Amaru

Դավ...  :Love:  Էտ հի՞ն կիթառդ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Vahe

2 նմանատիպ նկարներ

----------


## Աբելյան

լավ էլ նման են  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ֆորումի հանդիպումներից մեկի ժամանակ…

----------


## Goga

Ինչ պուպուշ նկարա, բոլորդ էլ շատ լավն եք :Love:

----------


## Wisper

ՈՒուու հիշեցի  :Smile: , սա առաջին անգամն էր, որ պաշտոնապես եկա հանդիպմանը... Ափսոս միայն, որ նկարի անորակությունը այնքան մեծ է, որ ես անճանաչելի եմ  :Sad: :
Լոլ, սկզբից նույնիսկ տեղը չբերեցի, թե որ հանդիպումն էր...

----------


## Cassiopeia

> ՈՒուու հիշեցի , սա առաջին անգամն էր, որ պաշտոնապես եկա հանդիպմանը... Ափսոս միայն, որ նկարի անորակությունը այնքան մեծ է, որ ես անճանաչելի եմ :
> Լոլ, սկզբից նույնիսկ տեղը չբերեցի, թե որ հանդիպումն էր...


Իրական նկարն այնքան որակով ու լավն է… ափսոս որ չեմ կարող իրական չափերով տեղադրել…

----------


## Guest

Arisol, Ուլուանա Arisol


քաղաքացի John Guest, John


էլի դրանից՝ Ուլուանա Arisol 


Arisol  Kitana-ի աչք Poet


Արշակը Arisol-ին չինգ ա չումգ կռվելուց


քաղաքացի Արշակ, Արշակ քաղաքացի Guest, երեկ, լայքոսում…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչ պուպուշ նկարա, բոլորդ էլ շատ լավն եք


Հատկապես ես, չէ՞։  :Bad:  :Sad:

----------


## Guest

> Հատկապես ես, չէ՞։


Հա  :Shok:  դու հատկապես շատ լավ ես դուրս եկել: Լուրջ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա  դու հատկապես շատ լավ ես դուրս եկել: Լուրջ:


Ես նկատի ունեի Մանկական երկաթուղու խմբակային նկարը, ոչ թե Anul-ի ծննդյան օրվա նկարները։ Դրանց մեջ վատ չեմ, բայց էն Մանակական երկաթուղու նկարի մեջ ահավոր եմ դուրս եկել...  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի հատ էլ ես դնեմ մի քանի ամիս առաջվա նկարներից... 

Cassiopeia, Arisol, Ուլուանա

----------


## Grieg

> Մի հատ էլ ես դնեմ մի քանի ամիս առաջվա նկարներից... 
> 
> Cassiopeia, Arisol, Ուլուանա


էս ինչ հավես գույներեն  :Smile:  լավ նկարա..գունավոր ու ջերմ

----------


## Selene

> Մի հատ էլ ես դնեմ մի քանի ամիս առաջվա նկարներից... 
> 
> Cassiopeia, Arisol, Ուլուանա


Հրաշալի նկար է :Smile:  Երեքիդ էլ անչափ շատ եմ սիրում :Love:  Դե ուրիշ եք, էլի :Ok:  :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

Վաղուց անցյալի երջանիկ  օրեր :Love:

----------


## John

> Վաղուց անցյալի երջանիկ  օրեր


Շատ լավ նկար է  :Smile:  Քույրիկդ էլ էս նկարում քեզ է նման  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 47 վայրկյան անց



> Մի հատ էլ ես դնեմ մի քանի ամիս առաջվա նկարներից... 
> 
> Cassiopeia, Arisol, Ուլուանա


Շատ լավն եք  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Վաղուց անցյալի երջանիկ  օրեր


Վարդ ջան ինչքան լավ նկար է :Love: 
Իսկ երջանիկ օրերը ապագայում էլ են քեզ սպասում, մենք էլ՝ ապագայի նկարներին :Kiss:  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆելո

էտ դիսկատեկայի նկարներից չկա, տեղադրեք իմանանք ինչերա կատարվել, ինչ ենք բաց թողել :Smile:

----------


## John

> էտ դիսկատեկայի նկարներից չկա, տեղադրեք իմանանք ինչերա կատարվել, ինչ ենք բաց թողել


Չէ Դավո ջան… Դիսկոյում չենք նկարվել…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վարդուհի, շատ լավ նկար է։  :Smile:  Շատ սիրուն ես։  :Love:

----------


## Root

> Վաղուց անցյալի երջանիկ  օրեր





> Վարդուհի, շատ լավ նկար է։  Շատ սիրուն ես։


Ճիշտա սիրունա .. բայց այ որ մեքենա չկա հետևի ֆոնին լավ չի  :LOL:  :LOL:  ...մի  հատ Jeep շատ կսազեր քեզ .. կամ ավելի լավա 21 դույմանոց  բանտաժնբերով դեղին Hummer .. мечта каждой женщины.

----------


## Apsara

> Ճիշտա սիրունա .. բայց այ որ մեքենա չկա հետևի ֆոնին լավ չի  ...մի  հատ Jeep շատ կսազեր քեզ .. կամ ավելի լավա 21 դույմանոց  բանտաժնբերով դեղին Hummer .. мечта каждой женщины.


Եթե քեզ շատ է հուզում ետևիս ֆոնը կարող ես էտ քո ասած մեքենաներից մեկը նվիրել, խոսք եմ տալիս այդ մեքենայի ֆոնին կնկարվեմ ու կտեղադրեմ,  հա մեկ էլ ես Համեռ չեմ սիրում աշխատի պեժո լինի օկ :Wink:

----------


## Root

> Եթե քեզ շատ է հուզում ետևիս ֆոնը կարող ես էտ քո ասած մեքենաներից մեկը նվիրել, խոսք եմ տալիս այդ մեքենայի ֆոնին կնկարվեմ ու կտեղադրեմ,  հա մեկ էլ ես Համեռ չեմ սիրում աշխատի պեժո լինի օկ


Չէ քեզ Pegeuot չի սազի Վարդուլь , դու են ակնոցավոր իրանց թույն "թիթեռնիկի" տեղ դրած աղջիկերից չես , որ հետեևի պարբրիսի տակ մի ցելի մանկական խաղասենյակ ունենաս պլյուշեվի խաղալիքներով  :LOL:  :LOL:  մեքենայի մեջ նստելուց էլ անպայման պետքա իրենաց վարդագույն բջջայինը աջականջից կախված լինի ~
Դու կարգին լուրջ աղջիկես մանավանդ բանաստեղծություններդ կարդալուց հետո .. քեզ կամ սեդան կսազի կամ էլ միանշանակ Jeep , որ գործնական ճաշակով մարդու տպավորություն թողնես : Համ էլ Hummer-ը դա շատ կանացի մեքենա է համարվում մանավանդ աշխարհում , նենց որ առաջին իսկ հարմար առիթով խոստանում եմ քեզ դեղին Hummer-ի ֆոնին նկարահանել  :Wink:   չեմ սիրում փուչ խոստումներ տալ բայց հենց հնարավոր եղավ անպայման կնվիրեմ , եղածը մի համմեր չի  :LOL:

----------


## Root

Արշակը Arisol-ին չինգ ա չումգ կռվելուց


Յա , Արշակ ? Ես ոնց եղավ որ  ավանդական գազարագույն վերևը փոխարինել ես դեղինով ?  :LOL:  :LOL:  Լավ չնիգըչունգա կանեք'գ : :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------


## Guest

Վեսթ: Հուլիսի 16:
Մոտիկից լավ են էլի դուրս գալիս :LOL: 

Փիլիսոփա :Xeloq: 

Կակտուս :Love: 

Ուլուանա :Sad: 

Օտար :Rolleyes: 

Գեսթ :Shok: 

Բյուր :Think: 

Արիսոլ :Zagar: 

Կիտա  :Bad:

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակը Arisol-ին չինգ ա չումգ կռվելուց
> 
> 
> Յա , Արշակ ? Ես ոնց եղավ որ  ավանդական գազարագույն վերևը փոխարինել ես դեղինով ?  Լավ չնիգըչունգա կանեք'գ :


Նախ, կրում եմ, այլ ոչ թե՝ կրվում։ :Cool: 
Համ էլ դու իմ գազարագույնը ե՞րբ ես տեսել։ :Think:

----------


## Root

> Նախ, կրում եմ, այլ ոչ թե՝ կրվում։
> Համ էլ դու իմ գազարագույնը ե՞րբ ես տեսել։


Են որ դու ինձ չես տեսնում , չի նշանակում ես քեզ չեմ տեսնում  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. (Ռոբերտ Դենիրոյի ոճով)Парень я слежу за тобой  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## xman

> Եթե քեզ շատ է հուզում ետևիս ֆոնը...


ուժս…

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Վեսթ: Հուլիսի 16:


պետք էր ժամն էլ գել… որ ավելի տպավորիչ լիներ…  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
չեմ կարողանում ահսկանալ թե նկարում կիտայի ինչի որ հատվածն է…

----------


## Amaru

Վույ, Կակտուսիկը  :Love:

----------


## Apsara

> Վեսթ: Հուլիսի 16:
> Մոտիկից լավ են էլի դուրս գալիս
> 
> ]


 :Hands Up:  :LOL:    լաաաավ էր, բայց սենց խոխմ նկարներ դեռ չէի տեսել :LOL:

----------


## Firegirl777

Աղվերանի նկարները կարող եք տեսնել այստեղ
http://www.liveinternet.ru/photoalbu...eriesid=468844

----------


## Kita

> չեմ կարողանում ահսկանալ թե նկարում կիտայի ինչի որ հատվածն է…


ձեռքս, ավելի շուտ մատներս դեմքիս ֆոնի վրա… :Wink: 
իսկ ի՞նչ էիր հասկացել: :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

Այոոո վերջապես "կապույտ ատամ"   ունեմ ու կարամ մի քիչ հին բայց դեռ նոր հետաքրքիր նկարներ տեղադրեմ

----------


## Apsara

Ահա իմ ծնունդից մի նկար, որտեղ երևում են իմ համարյա բոլոր քույրիկ եղբայրները

----------


## Մարիաննա

> Աղվերանի նկարները կարող եք տեսնել այստեղ
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/photoalbu...eriesid=468844


Էս ի՞նչ ջերմ և հուզառատ գրկախառնություններով հագեցած արշավ եք կազմակերպել:  :Jpit:  Արշավ եմ ասել, մեկը գրկի հազարը նայեն:  :Smile:  Ինչպես կասեր Անգելինան. _<<Կանգ չառնես (ք), շարունակիր (եք) նույն ոգով>>:_   :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

> Ահա իմ ծնունդից մի նկար, որտեղ երևում են իմ համարյա բոլոր քույրիկ եղբայրները


Ձախից կանգնած տղայի անունը Արմեն ա՞:

----------


## Lapterik

Էլի Ներսես_AM-ի ձեռքի գործերից: Մի քիչ հին նկարա: :Smile: 
http://users.freenet.am/~xyz_xyz/11.JPG

----------


## Apsara

հա Արմեննա, հորեխպորս տղան :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

կրկին ես  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> կրկին ես


Շունիկը սիրուն ա… :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Սա էլ ես եմ փո՜քր ժամանակ (1-2 տարեկան)  :Yerexa:  :Angel:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սա էլ ես եմ փո՜քր ժամանակ (1-2 տարեկան)


Վայ, համարյա չես փոխվել։  :Shok:   :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Սա էլ ես եմ փո՜քր ժամանակ (1-2 տարեկան)


Վո՜ւյ, ինչ լավն ես :Love:  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Վայ, համարյա չես փոխվել։


Հա՞՞՞, լրիվ նույնն ե՞մ :Shok: , ես էլ տխրում էի, ասում էի փոքր ժամանակ լավ էլ երեխա էի  :Blush: , մեծացա .... :Lol2:

----------


## Apsara

> կրկին ես 
> ]


Guest-ի հետ համաձայն եմ, շնիկը լավնա :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Սա էլ ես եմ փո՜քր ժամանակ (1-2 տարեկան)


Երեխա ես բայց ինչ խորը հայացք ունես, հիմա էլ ես այդպես նայում՞ :Think: 
Կուզեի տեսնել, ափսոս այստեղ չես :Sad:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Guest-ի հետ համաձայն եմ, շնիկը լավնա
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Երեխա ես բայց ինչ խորը հայացք ունես, հիմա էլ ես այդպես նայում՞
> Կուզեի տեսնել, ափսոս այստեղ չես


Հա, ունեմ, դե դա ես չեմ ասում,  մտերիմներն ու ծանոթներն են ասում  :Blush:

----------


## Firegirl777

իմ նկարները ֆոտոշոփի էֆֆեկտներով

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Երեխեք, սա էլ իմ գիմնաստիկայի նկարներից է, մեջտեղինն եմ   և  ձախ կողմինը :Yes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Սամվել

> Երեխեք, սա էլ իմ գիմնաստիկայի նկարներից է, մեջտեղինն եմ   և  ձախ կողմինը


ՕՀՕ  :Love:  :Blush:  Շատ լավ նկարներ են…

Հ.Գ. շատ եմ սիրում սպորտով զբաղվող աղջիկներին  :Love:

----------


## Apsara

երեխեք հլը տեսեք ինչ պատմական նկար եմ գտել, պետականների ժամանակվա նկարա, քնել եմ տետրերս գրկած,  :Sad:  :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մեկ ամիս առաջ…
Հեռախոսով նկարված նկարներ են, դրա համար էլ մի փոքր անորակ…

----------

Amarysa (02.06.2010)

----------


## Սամվել

> Մեկ ամիս առաջ…
> Հեռախոսով նկարված նկարներ են, դրա համար էլ մի փոքր անորակ…


վույ էս ինչ պուպուշ բալիկա  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեկ ամիս առաջ…
> Հեռախոսով նկարված նկարներ են, դրա համար էլ մի փոքր անորակ…


Շատ համով բալիկ է։  :Love:  Որտեղի՞ց ես գտել։  :LOL: 
 Բայց դու լավ չես դուրս եկել, շատ մոտիկից է դեմքդ, դրա համար էլ անհաջող է ստացվել....

----------


## Arisol

> երեխեք հլը տեսեք ինչ պատմական նկար եմ գտել, պետականների ժամանակվա նկարա, քնել եմ տետրերս գրկած,


 :LOL:   լավ էլ հարմար դիրքով քնել ես  :Hands Up:  :

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Վե՛ռ, էդ Կարմիր գլխարկն ո՞վ ա  :Smile:  : Համովն ա շատ երևի  :Smile:  :

----------


## Selene

> Մեկ ամիս առաջ…
> Հեռախոսով նկարված նկարներ են, դրա համար էլ մի փոքր անորակ…


Վայ, ինչ լավ բալիկա, իսկական ուտելու կուկույա :Love:  :Love:  Ոնց եմ սիրում փոքրերին, հատկապես աղջիկ երեխաներին :Love:  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ծանոթներիցս մեկի փոքրիկն է… իսկականից "ուտելու" երեխա:  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Վա՜յ, ինչ լավ բալիկա:  :Love: 
Հավեսով կսիրեի՜ու կ խաղայի հետը:   :Tease: 
Կարմիր գլխարկնա  :Kiss:

----------


## Wisper

> Ծանոթներիցս մեկի փոքրիկն է… իսկականից "ուտելու" երեխա:


Վեռ ջան, շաաատ համով և սիրուն բալիկ է  :Smile: : Հետաքրքիր է անունն ի՞նչ է  :Think: : Բայց դու նենց երանության մեջ ես Վեռ  :Blush:   :Smile: , շատ լավիկն ես .... Մդաաա  :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## Root

Վաա , արա մեկը չասեց Վեռ ջան ինչ լավնես , կողքիդ բալիկն էլ նենց լավնա :
Օրինակ քանի կոպեկ կարժենար ետ բալիկը եթե Վեռան չնկարվեր հետը  :LOL: 
Կոմպլիմենտա, ետել խոմ ձրիա , արեք էլի ~  :Smile:

----------


## Wisper

> Վաա , արա մեկը չասեց Վեռ ջան ինչ լավնես , կողքիդ բալիկն էլ նենց լավնա :
> Օրինակ քանի կոպեկ կարժենար ետ բալիկը եթե Վեռան չնկարվեր հետը 
> Կոմպլիմենտա, ետել խոմ ձրիա , արեք էլի ~


Երեխաները անգին են, իսկ կոմպլիմենտների համար կարդա նախորդ գրառումս  :Angry2:   :Tongue:

----------


## Root

> Երեխաները անգին են, իսկ կոմպլիմենտների համար կարդա նախորդ գրառումս


Դե դու շուստրի ես վռազ ալիքը վառիռ  :LOL:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Էրեխեք, էս էլ գալուս օրն էր, վաաաաաաաաաախ երանի այդ օրն ու այդ ժամը  :Sad:  :Cray: 
Շուտով Հայաստանի նկարներս էլ կհանեմ,  :Clapping:

----------


## Մարիաննա

Վիվա համեմատած մյուս նկարներիդ հետ շատ ես փոխվել, ավելի նրբիկացել ես:  :Kiss:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Վիվա համեմատած մյուս նկարներիդ հետ շատ ես փոխվել, ավելի նրբիկացել ես:


Օյ  :Blush:    Մերսի   :Blush:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Վիվ բայց դու ինչ-որ սև գույնի մի բան չէի՞ր հագել  :Think:

----------


## Amaru

Սվետ, լուրջ, փոխվել ես  :Smile:  Շատ լավիկն ես  :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

> Վիվա համեմատած մյուս նկարներիդ հետ շատ ես փոխվել, ավելի նրբիկացել ես:


Ահա, համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  :

----------


## Selene

> Էրեխեք, էս էլ գալուս օրն էր, վաաաաաաաաաախ երանի այդ օրն ու այդ ժամը 
> Շուտով Հայաստանի նկարներս էլ կհանեմ,


Vive L'Armenie  լավիկն ես շատ :Smile: , երևի քո բոլոր նկարներից այստեղ տեղադրած ամենահաջողվածներն են :Ok:  :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վիվա համեմատած մյուս նկարներիդ հետ շատ ես փոխվել, ավելի նրբիկացել ես:


Սվետա ջան մի լսի իրանց միշտ էլ սենց նուրբ ես եղել  :Love:  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Վիվ բայց դու ինչ-որ սև գույնի մի բան չէի՞ր հագել


Չէ  :Nea: 
Հաստատ ուրիշի հետ ես շփոթել:
Դու՞ էլ ես եղել այրոպորտում  :Huh: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Վաաաայ, մերսի երեխեք, արդեն ամաչեցի :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## Array

> Էրեխեք, էս էլ գալուս օրն էր, վաաաաաաաաաախ երանի այդ օրն ու այդ ժամը 
> Շուտով Հայաստանի նկարներս էլ կհանեմ,


Oհո :Shok:  Vive ջան,բայց դու լաաաաաաա~~~~~վ մեծացել ես: Շա~տ սիրուն ես է :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Oհո Vive ջան,բայց դու լաաաաաաա~~~~~վ մեծացել ես: Շա~տ սիրուն ես է


հաաաա, ի՞նչ անեմ Array ջան, արդեն ծերանում եմ  :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## Artgeo



----------


## Selene

Վայ, Արթուր ջան, ինչ լավ նկարներ են :Smile:  Հատկապես առաջին նկարում նենց անմեղ հայացք ունես :Love:

----------


## Lapterik

Իսկականից շատ լավ նկարներ են, կասկադի համերգները հիշեցի :Sad:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Շատ լավ նկարներ են, հավեսս եկավ  :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վայ, Արթուր ջան, ինչ լավ նկարներ են Հատկապես առաջին նկարում նենց անմեղ հայացք ունես


Հա, հավես նկարներ են։  :Smile:  
Բայց անմեղ հայացքի հետ կապված համաձայն չեմ։  :Nea:  Ուղղակի փորձել է անմեղ դեմք ընդունել, բայց դե, մեղմ ասած, էնքան էլ չի ստացվել։  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

Գեո  :Love:  Լավն ես  :Love:

----------


## Artgeo

*Selene, Mogakan`Lapterik, Amaru, Vive L'Armenie*

Շնորհակալություն  :Blush:

----------


## Firegirl777

> *Selene, Mogakan`Lapterik, Amaru, Vive L'Armenie*
> 
> Շնորհակալություն


շաատ լավիկն ես..... :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Երեխեք նկարներ դրեք նայենք  :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

> Երեխեք նկարներ դրեք նայենք


Apsara, Cassiopeia, Ուլուանա 

Arisol

Նորից ես  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Նկարները շատ դուրս եկան, շատ սիրուն եք  :Blush:  

Իսկ ԿԱՍԿԱԴ-ից Երևանն ուղղակի հրաշք է   :Love:

----------


## Apsara

ևս մի հատ նկար քրոջս պարի շորովա

----------


## Lady Raindance

Լավն եմ, չե՞: :Tongue:  :Cool:  :LOL:

----------


## Մարիաննա

> Լավն եմ, չե՞:


Դե, ասենք թե լավն ես:  ::}:  Բայց ինչի՞ ես սենց տարօրինակ վիճակների մեջ, դա էր մի փոքր անհասկանալին:

----------


## Amaru

> Լավն եմ, չե՞:


բնականաբար  :Love:  նո՞ր նկարներ են բա  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> ևս մի հատ նկար քրոջս պարի շորովա


Շատ լավ նկարա :Love:  Ինչքան երազանքեր կան աչքերիդ խորքում, Վարդ ջան :Smile:

----------


## Selene

Չնայած նկարն էնքան էլ որակով չի, հեռախոսովա նկարած, բայց ես այնքան ուրախ էի այդ օրը :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

> Չնայած նկարն էնքան էլ որակով չի, հեռախոսովա նկարած, բայց ես այնքան ուրախ էի այդ օրը


Մերի ջան շատ լավն ես, լավ էլ նկարա :Hands Up: :

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավն եմ, չե՞:


Չե !  :Tongue:   :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Root

> ևս մի հատ նկար քրոջս պարի շորովա


Նշանդրեքիդ մատանինա ? Սիրունա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երվանդ

Arisolik շատ սիրուն ես :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Չնայած նկարն էնքան էլ որակով չի, հեռախոսովա նկարած, բայց ես այնքան ուրախ էի այդ օրը


Ինչ ծանոթ շենքա, հո Սարյանի Գլխ. Փոստատան շենքը չի :Wink:

----------


## Selene

> Ինչ ծանոթ շենքա, հո Սարյանի Գլխ. Փոստատան շենքը չի


Չէ, Վերա ջան, բանկում եմ :Wink:

----------


## Grieg

> Apsara, Cassiopeia, Ուլուանա


Գույների և ժպիտների հետաքրիր վարիացիա է ստացվել  :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

> Arisolik շատ սիրուն ես


Վայ, մեղսի  :Blush:  : 

Վարդ, բա ներքև՞ը  :Smile:  :

Մերի ջան, թիթիզիկ ես էդ նկարում  :Tongue:  :

----------


## Grieg

> Arisol


լավն են  :Cool:  , Արարատի հետ նկարը ուժեղ եր   :Love:

----------


## Մելիք

հազիվ ձև ունեմ մի հատ էլ ես դնեմ :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

Դավ ձան, upload չես արել  :LOL:  :

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Քանի որ խոստացել էի, ներկայացնեմ մի քանի նկար Հայաստանից:   :Love: 
Ապրեմ հիշողություններով՝ նկարներով։  :Sad:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

ևս մի քանիսը  :Wink:  :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Քանի որ խոստացել էի, ներկայացնեմ մի քանի նկար Հայաստանից:  
> Ապրեմ հիշողություններով՝ նկարներով։





> ևս մի քանիսը


ՇԱտ լավ նկարներ էին  :Love: ……

----------


## Գաղթական

որոշեցի իմ նկարներից էլ տեղադրել..  :Smile: 
մի քանի ամիս առաջ գնացել էինք Հոլանդական «Վալիբի Պարկ» (Փարիզյան «Դիսնեյ Լենդ»-ի քիչ ավելի փոքր տեսակը)..
համարյա բոլոր "կարուսել"-ներից ես արդեն հասցրել էի փորձարկել մեկ այլ վայրում, բացի էս մեկից..
«ադրենալին բարձրացնելու» ամենահարմար սարքերից մեկը..
քեզ բարձրացնում են մոտ 100 մետր և այնտեղից ուղղակի բաց թողնում.. գետնից մի քանի մետր վեր բարձրության վրա քեզ ամրագրում են պարանները..

նկարները՝
1. ինձ սկսում են բարձրացնել..
2. արդեն բաց թողնելու վրա են..
3. ես՝ օդում..
4. թռիչքն ավարտված է.. օգնում են իջնեմ..
5. սա էլ՝ այդ "կարուսել"-ը կողքից՝ "Սատանի Անիվ"-ի վրայից..

----------


## Apsara

> որոշեցի իմ նկարներից էլ տեղադրել.. 
> ***


կուզեի այդ կարուսելը փորձել, այստեղ ադրենալինի վրա աշխատող ոչ մի կարուսել չկա, կամ էլ ինձ վրա չի ազդում
ափսոս նկարները մութ են, բայց օրվա այն պահն է որը մթնշաղ են ասում, ամենառոմանտիկ ու գեղեցիկ պահն է ինչպես է օրը քնում

----------


## Vishapakah

> ներկայացնեմ մի քանի նկար Հայաստանից:


Նկատել եմ մարդիկ Հայաստանում նկարվելու ժամանակ ավելի գեղեցիկ են դառնում.

Մեր օդն ու ջուրը ուրիշ է էլի. :Smile: 




> որոշեցի իմ նկարներից էլ տեղադրել..


Քո նկարներից.
Այնպիսի նկարներ դիր, որ դեմքտ էլ տեսնենք, անգամ կարող է Քեզ դեմքով ճանաչեմ. :Wink: 

Երկրորդ, երրորդ նկարները ուժեղ էր, Քո փոխարեն իմ մոտ էլ ադրենալինը բարձրացավ. :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

> ևս մի քանիսը


ընտիր են  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սա էլ ես, փողոցում որ տեսնեք բարևեք  :Wink:  
http://www.imageshare.am/view/72574845/ggg_G_25.jpg

----------


## Apsara

> Սա էլ ես, փողոցում որ տեսնեք բարևեք  
> http://www.imageshare.am/view/72574845/ggg_G_25.jpg


ես կամ քեզ տեսել եմ կամ էլ ճանաչում եմ տեղը չեմ կարում բերեմ:  :Shok:  :Think:

----------


## Arisol

> ես կամ քեզ տեսել եմ կամ էլ ճանաչում եմ տեղը չեմ կարում բերեմ:


Վարդ, Ձայնալարի ավատարն ուղղակի մի ժամանակ հենց իրա նկարն էր, կարո՞ղ ա տեղից ես ճանաչում :Smile:  :

----------


## murmushka

սա էլ ես ու իմ զարմիկը

Armine12.jpg

----------


## murmushka

Սա էլ իմ 2 զարմիկները  :Smile: 
Misul.jpg

----------


## Selene

> Սա էլ ես, փողոցում որ տեսնեք բարևեք


Եղավ dzainalar :Wink:  Չգիտեմ՝ ինձ թվաց, թե իսկապես այդպես էր, կարծես կիսաբարկացած, կիսամտածկոտ էիր նկարում :Think: 



> սա էլ ես ու իմ զարմիկը


Ահա և murmushka-ին էլ տեսանք, հետն էլ՝ մի հրաշք աչուկներով փոքրիկ :Love:  Լավ նկար է, Արմինե :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Եղավ dzainalar Չգիտեմ՝ ինձ թվաց, թե իսկապես այդպես էր, կարծես կիսաբարկացած, կիսամտածկոտ էիր նկարում


Դեմքս ա տենց  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> ես կամ քեզ տեսել եմ կամ էլ ճանաչում եմ տեղը չեմ կարում բերեմ:


Քո դեմքն ինձ կարծես թե ծանոթ չէ  :Dntknw:

----------


## Modigliani

էս էլ իմ նկարը  :Cool: :

http://www.imageshare.am/view/12956678/shirazjan.jpg

----------


## otar

*1. ռոմանտիկ նկար
2. ուղղակի  սևուսպիտակ նկար
3. ես և իմ ԿՅԱՆՔը*

----------


## Selene

> *1. ռոմանտիկ նկար
> 2. ուղղակի  սևուսպիտակ նկար
> 3. ես և իմ ԿՅԱՆՔը*


Արմուլ ջան շատ լավ նկարներ են :Hands Up: 
Ամենաշատը հավանեցի ուղղակի սև ու սպիտակ նկարը :Wink: 
Իսկ ԿՅԱՆՔԻԴ մասին էլ չեմ ասում :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## otar

մերսի ջան  :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## Vishapakah

Երկրորդ նկարը լավն էր. 5 աստղիկ վարկանիշով. :Tongue:

----------


## otar

:Blush:

----------


## Երվանդ

Արմին էս վերջին նկարում մռութ ես ուղղակի :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## otar

մերսիներ

----------


## Vahe

*otar*
Երկրորդ նկարդ շատ լավն է: Համ էլ գրապահարանի մեջ բաժակ-մաժակ դնելն էլ է հետաքրքիր որոշում  :LOL:   :Tongue:

----------


## otar

> *oտար*
> Երկրորդ նկարդ շատ լավն է: Համ էլ գրապահարանի մեջ բաժակ-մաժակ դնելն էլ է հետաքրքիր որոշում


Վահե ջան էդ մեր տունը չի... մեր մոտ գրապահարանի մեջ լուսանկարներ են դրած  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

Ա՛րմ, Առաջին նկարում  կինոյի մեջի աղջիկն ես :Smile: 
Երկրորդը ուղղակի հավանեցի...
Իսկ երրորդում շատ համովն ես, բա հայացքդ.... :Wink: 
Իսկ պուճուրը կյանքի կտոր ա...ինքը դարձավ սրտիս հատորներից մեկը :Love:

----------


## Vahe

Հա մեկ էլ առաջին նկարում շատ դուրս եկավ  էն հետեւի ֆոնին որ գրած է ՎԱՀԵՆ))))

----------


## otar

իրականում հետևի ֆոնին գրաց է "Վահեն անասուն ա"   :LOL: 
  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

Արմուլ վերջ նկարներ են հատկապես են պատի ֆոնի վրայի նկարը իրոք շատ գեղեցիկ է…Են կուկուի մասին էլ չասեմ  :Kiss:

----------


## Vahe

> իրականում հետևի ֆոնին գրաց է "Վահեն անասուն ա"


Հա ինձ մենակ Վահեի մասն էր դուր եկել  :Tongue: 
Վերջի դրած նկարդ լավն է շատ, դու էլ ես շատ լավը  :Love:

----------


## Apsara

Արմո, սև ու սպիտակ նկարը սպանումա :Ok: 
՜ատ գրավիչ ու հմայչ ես այդտեղ :Smile:

----------


## otar

շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Քրոջս Երեխան՝ Լիլիթը…Անուշի չէ…մյուս քրոջս… :Smile: 








Բայց դե Դեռ Ֆոռումից չի  :Think:

----------


## Selene

> Քրոջս Երեխան՝ Լիլիթը…Անուշի չէ…մյուս քրոջս…
> Բայց դե Դեռ Ֆոռումից չի


Իսկականից ուտելու երեխայա :Love:  :Love: 
Դեռ թող մեծանա, հետո Սամվել քեռիի օգնությամբ ինքն էլ կլինի ակումբական :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, սեփական օրինակից կարող եմ ասել, որ Սամվել քեռիները լավն են շաաատ :Smile:

----------


## Vishapakah

Երկու նկար, առաջինը կակտուսների հետ, երկրորդը ոտքերս ինքնաթիռում. :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Երկու նկար, առաջինը կակտուսների հետ, երկրորդը ոտքերս ինքնաթիռում.


Առաջին նկարը շատ հետաքրքիր էր :Smile:  Կակտւսները լավն էին, դուրս շատ եկան :Wink: 
Երկրորդի մասին՝ :Think:

----------


## Guest

Մի քանի նկար եվրոպաներից…

*Ամստերդամ՝* 

Ներքեվի ձախ անկյունում եմ  :LOL: 

Ուռած, խոտերի մեջ ընկած 


*Բելեֆիլդ՝*

Բելելիլդի թամանյանը  :Wink: 

Շոփինգից հոգնած  :Smile: 


*Դորտմունդ՝*

Ստադիոնի մոտ, բարում, ֆուտբոլ նայելուց  :Drinks: 

Վակզալից դուրս գալուց

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> իրականում հետևի ֆոնին գրաց է "Վահեն անասուն ա"


Շատ հավես նկարա, ոնց-որ կինոյից հանված լինի  :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Քրոջս Երեխան՝ Լիլիթը…Անուշի չէ…մյուս քրոջս…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Բայց դե Դեռ Ֆոռումից չի


Վուուուույ, էս ինչ լավ բալիկա, էստեղ լիներ սիրեի :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Մի քանի նկար եվրոպաներից…
> 
> *Ամստերդամ՝* 
> 
> Ներքեվի ձախ անկյունում եմ 
> 
> Ուռած, խոտերի մեջ ընկած 
> 
> 
> ...


 Guest նկարներդ շատ դուրս եկան  :Blush:   Իսկ Ամսթերդամն ուղղակի հրաշք է  :Ok:

----------


## Selene

> Մի քանի նկար եվրոպաներից…


Նկարները լավն էին :Hands Up: , եվրոպաները՝ նույնպես :Wink: 



> Ստադիոնի մոտ, բարում, ֆուտբոլ նայելուց


Ամենալավն այստեղ ես դուրս եկել, Հայկ :Blush:  :Smile:  Համ էլ աչքերդ այնքան մտածկոտ են, կարծես քո համար միևնույնն է, թե ով քանի գնդակ է ուղարկում մրցակցի դարպաս: :Yes:

----------


## Ֆելո

> *3. ես և իմ ԿՅԱՆՔը*


հուսով եմ էրեխետ չի :Shok:

----------


## Vahe

Սա իմ նկարը համահայկական խաղերի բաջիս վրայից (մեկ էլ վարորդական իրավունքիս վրա էլ է էս նկարը)


Ընդհանուր տեսքը


Սա էլ մեր մինիֆուտբոլի թիմը, հենց բացման ժամանակ

----------


## otar

Էս ինչ սոված եմ> չե իմ տղան չի, եղբորս տղան ա... երեկ մի տարեկան դառավ... ի դեպ մյուս եղբորս տղուն ( որը 5 տարեկան ա ) երբ հարցնում ես ինքն ում տղան ա ինքը ասումա 'Արմիշի" այսինքն իմ էլի  :Hands Up:   :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## Արշակ

Մի քանի ակումբցիներ Սասունենց տանը։  :Smile: 
Ձախից աջ.
Dr. M, Ervand, Taurus, Chuk, Բյուրակն

----------


## Արամ

> Մի քանի ակումբցիներ Սասունենց տանը։ 
> Ձախից աջ.
> Dr. M, Ervand, Taurus, Chuk, Բյուրակն


Լավ ել սեղանը սվաղել են :LOL:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Մի քանի ակումբցիներ Սասունենց տանը։ 
> Ձախից աջ.
> Dr. M, Ervand, Taurus, Chuk, Բյուրակն


Ես Ervandi-ի եւ Taurus-ի նկարները չէի տեսել. :Smile:

----------


## Dr. M

վաաաաաաաաայ էս ինչ թույնիկ նկար ա  :LOL:  մանավանդ փորս, Երվանդի փորից առաջ ա ընկել............ ես մեռաաաաաա :LOL:  :LOL:  
բայց լավ էր, ծանոթացա շատ մարդկանց հետ (ճիշտն ասած, վաղուց մարդկանց հետ չէի շփվել  :Blush:  ի նկատի ունեմ ՆՈՐ  :Wink:   )
ընդ որում, բացի Երվանդից, բոլորին այլ կերպ էի պատկերացնում  :Smile:  բոլորդ էլ լավն էիք/եք յուրովի
չգիտեմ հետագա մեր շփումն ինչպես կլինի, բայց...... լավ մնացեքքքք


Հ.Գ. Ես դեռ այստեղ եմ  :Wink:  + նկար էլ եմ ավելացրել (շրջագայությունից նոր եմ վերադարձել) ավատարս էլ նոր մոդելի է  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

:LOL: Ինձ հենց սկզբից վատն էր պատկերացնում էլի :LOL:

----------


## Dr. M

> Ինձ հենց սկզբից վատն էր պատկերացնում էլի


դու իմ պատկերացրածից վատն էիր  :LOL:  

էլ ուրիշ նկար չկա? 


 կենացդ :Drinks:  համ էլ խի չես պատասխանում? հն?  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

2005թ.
Դե տեղը չասեմ…
Ես ու Annie-ն

----------


## Երվանդ

Իյաա էս Գառնիում ես Բյուրիկ ջան :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Ես մինչև բանակ գնալս  :Sad:

----------


## Selene

> Ես մինչև բանակ գնալս


Լավ նկար է, շատ :Smile:  Իսկ գրառմանդ սմայլիկի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում  :Dntknw:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Wisper

> *Լավ նկար է, շատ* Իսկ գրառմանդ սմայլիկի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում


*Այո, լավ նկար է՝ հաշվի առնելով դիզայներական լուծումները*  :LOL: , իսկ սմայլիկը վկայում է նրա մասին, որ բանակից առաջ Չուկն արտացոլվում էր մոնիտորի մեջ, իսկ գնալուց հետո՝ ոչ  :Tongue:   :LOL: ... Լավ կատակում եմ՝ բեզ օբիդ  :Smile: , լավ նկար է  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ նկար է, շատ Իսկ գրառմանդ սմայլիկի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում


Ինքնալուսանկար է, իսկ սմայլիկը կարոտիս տրտմությունն ա  :LOL: 

Շնորհակլություններ  :Cool:

----------


## Djavaxhq

Ձմեռ Պապին ես եմ, մեր Կառնավալի ժամանակ էր, Լողանում եմ Սաղամո լճում, Ջավախքում է, ովքեր չգիտեն, մյուսն էլ Դպրոցական վինետկայիս նկարն է  է ընկել եմ հուշերի գիրկը, ինչ լավ օրեր էին

----------


## Goga

> Ձմեռ Պապին ես եմ, մեր Կառնավալի ժամանակ էր, Լողանում եմ Սաղամո լճում, Ջավախքում է, ովքեր չգիտեն, մյուսն էլ Դպրոցական վինետկայիս նկարն է  է ընկել եմ հուշերի գիրկը, ինչ լավ օրեր էին


Լավ նկարներ էին, ուղղակի մի քիչ որակը լավը չի, այդքան պարզ չի երևում :Ok:

----------


## Djavaxhq

> Լավ նկարներ էին, ուղղակի մի քիչ որակը լավը չի, այդքան պարզ չի երևում


Հեռախոսով եմ նկարել հին ֆոտոյից դա է պատճառը, բաըց երեւի ֆոտոշոփով հնարավոր է դզել, ապսոս ես գլուխ չեմ հանում

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես մինչև բանակ գնալս


Վայ, հիշում եմ էս նկարդ Vision-ում...  :Rolleyes:  Երկու տարի առաջ էր։ Էն ժամանակ դեռ մենակ վիրտուալ էինք իրար ճանաչում։ Բայց էս նկարում քեզ էնքան էլ նման չես դուրս եկել։  :Tongue: 

Նոստալգիայի մեջ ընկա...  :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Սա էլ մեր մինիֆուտբոլի թիմը, հենց բացման ժամանակ


ո՞ր թիմն ա

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես Գորիսում

----------


## Ծով

> Ես Գորիսում


Սիրուն նկարներ են...
Առաջինում էլ, եթե ոտքերդ սուպեր կլեով գետնին կպած չլինեին, կսղայիր, չէ՞ :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես Գորիսում


Վերա, աչքիս լավ հանգստացել ես Գորիսում. ավելի հանգիստ  ու ուրախ ես երևում:  :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

Հաագա



Բրյուսել 



Ուտրեխտ 

 



Ամստերդաաաաամ

----------


## Lapterik

> Ես Գորիսում


Լավ նկարներ են, կարողա Խնձորեսկում ես՞: Ես էլ եմ Գորիս ուզում գնամ: :Sad:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Սիրուն նկարներ են...
> Առաջինում էլ, եթե ոտքերդ սուպեր կլեով գետնին կպած չլինեին, կսղայիր, չէ՞


Սղալը չէ, բայց գլխիվայր ցած կընկնեի քարանձավի մի անցքից…



> կարողա Խնձորեսկում ես՞:


Չէ, հենց հին Կյորեսն է, Գորիսի ծերպերը, որտեղ նկարահանվել է "Զանգեզուր" ֆիլմը ու պարել Արմենը… Այդ ծերպերից քիչ հեռու մի ժայռ կա, որ կոչում են "Արմենի սար":



> Վերա, աչքիս լավ հանգստացել ես Գորիսում. ավելի հանգիստ ու ուրախ ես երևում:


Շաաատ լավ եմ հանգստացել :Smile: , պարզապես եղանակն այնքան էլ հաջող չէր, կամ անձրև էր ու կարկուտ, կամ էնպես էր ամպամած, որ մարդ վախենում էր մի քիչ հեռու գնալ: Այդ պատճառով ոչ Տաթև գնացի, ոչ էլ Խնձորեսկ :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
_Դավ, շատ սիրուն նկարներ են, քաղաքներն էլ սիրուն տեսք ունեն… 
մի նկարում "Մադամ Տյուսոյի" թանգարանի դիմաց էիր նկարվել, իսկ ներս մտե՞լ ես, այնտեղ նկարներ չունես "հանրահայտների" հետ…_

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վերա, աչքիս լավ հանգստացել ես Գորիսում. ավելի հանգիստ  ու ուրախ ես երևում:


Համաձայն եմ։ Վեր, իրոք շատ հանգիստ ու հավես դեմքի արտահայտություն ունես էս նկարներում։  :Smile:  Լավ նկարներ են։

----------


## Taurus

Դատարկելով դառը կարմիր գինով, երրկրորդ շիշը մտածում եմ կյանքի մասին, ու ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում

----------


## Սամվել

> Դատարկելով դառը կարմիր գինով, երրկրորդ շիշը մտածում եմ կյանքի մասին, ու ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում


Է՜հ …  :Smile: 

Հա ԼԱվ Էդ թեթև տար  :Drinks:

----------


## Goga

> Դատարկելով դառը կարմիր գինով, երրկրորդ շիշը մտածում եմ կյանքի մասին, ու ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում


Շատ գեղեցիկ նկար է :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Դատարկելով դառը կարմիր գինով, երրկրորդ շիշը մտածում եմ կյանքի մասին, ու ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում


"Ալկաշս", որ իմ հետ խմեիր հո կհասկանայիր :Love:

----------


## Selene

> Դատարկելով դառը կարմիր գինով, երրկրորդ շիշը մտածում եմ կյանքի մասին, ու ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում


Ինչ սիրուն նկար է, Taurus :Smile:  :Yes:

----------


## Guest

Լայքսի 10 տարի նշեցինք…
http://www.lycos-europe.com/10years/

Նայեք, 300 քանի նկարի մեջ մեկ մեկ երեվում եմ:

----------


## Apsara

> Ես Գորիսում


ընտիր նկարներ են, ճիշտ են նկատել բոլորը որ ավելի անհոգ տեսք ունես, հույսով եմ հոգումդ էլ նույնն է :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Դատարկելով դառը կարմիր գինով, երրկրորդ շիշը մտածում եմ կյանքի մասին, ու ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում


Էդ, ուզումա 10րդ դատարկեիր, մեկա բան չէիր հասկանալու, շատ շատ զարմանաիր թե ինչու են բոլոր շրջակա առարկաները եռապատկվել :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

> Լայքսի 10 տարի նշեցինք…
> http://www.lycos-europe.com/10years/
> 
> Նայեք, 300 քանի նկարի մեջ մեկ մեկ երեվում եմ:


Տնաշե՛ն, գոնե ասեիր, թե որ համարի նկարներում կաս։ Մեռա ման գալով,  տենց էլ չգտա քեզ։ Համ էլ սայթում բագ եմ գտել.  :Tongue:  նկարի վրա սեղմելուց նախորդ նկարն է բացում։

Հ. Գ.
Պարզ է, որ էդքան մազոխիստ չեմ, հերթով բոլոր 330 նկարները բացեի։  :Jpit:

----------


## Arisol

Երկու նկար ծովից:

----------


## Dr. M

> Դատարկելով դառը կարմիր գինով, երրկրորդ շիշը մտածում եմ կյանքի մասին, ու ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում


էդ նրանից ա որ մենակ ես խմում  :Jpit: )))))

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Երկու նկար ծովից:


Շատ սիրուն նկարներ են Նար ջան :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես հենց նոր…
Էլի պարապ էի մնացել :LOL:

----------


## Wisper

Վեռ մի քիչ զգացվում է, որ էն պուպուշ պրիչոսկետ մի գիշեր տարել է արդեն  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Լայքսի 10 տարի նշեցինք…
> http://www.lycos-europe.com/10years/
> 
> Նայեք, 300 քանի նկարի մեջ մեկ մեկ երեվում եմ:


էն ներքևի ձախ նկարը դզեց

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ամստերդաաաաամ


Արենան ա չէ՞
ինչ բախտավոր ես

----------


## Արամ

> էն ներքևի ձախ նկարը դզեց
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Արենան ա չէ՞
> ինչ բախտավոր ես


Զդես ֆոտոշոպոմ պախնետ... :Think:

----------


## Selene

> Ես հենց նոր…
> Էլի պարապ էի մնացել


Վերա ջան ընտիր է տեսքդ :Love:  :Smile:  Մի քիչ շուտ-շուտ պարապ մնա :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Այսպես եմ ես երևում ձեր աչքին

----------


## Taurus

իսկ այպես դուք եք երևում

----------


## Արամ

> իսկ այպես դուք եք երևում


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Բա չես մտածում ետ տակից նայողները մենակ քեզ չեն տենում :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## Ծով

> Երկու նկար ծովից:


Շատ սիրուն ես, Նարու՛կ... :Love: 

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> Հաագա
> 
> 
> 
> Բրյուսել 
> 
> 
> 
> Ուտրեխտ 
> ...


Պուպուշ նկարներ են :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

> Երկու նկար ծովից:


Նար ջան շատ սիրուն ես ու շաատ սեքսի

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ես հենց նոր…
> Էլի պարապ էի մնացել


ճիշտ է շուտ շուտ պարապ մնա

----------


## Apsara

Կոբուլեթում սև ծովի ափին ակումբցիների քչամասնությունով  :LOL: 
1. Արթուրը հիվանդ պարկած է տաքության մեջ ու հրաժարվում է տանից դուրս գալ
2. Գնացել ենք Նարեին գտնենք, քանզի հեռախոսով չկարողացանք կապնվել
3.ՍաԲաթումի բուսաբանական այգում է, հրաշք տեղ էր ու կայֆ օր
4.Սա էլ Կոբուլեթի նորաբաց այգում էր, մի կարուսելի վրա եմ, որը ազատ անկման զգացողություն է տալիս չիշտ է դա տևում է ընդհամենը 3 վայրկյան, բայց կաաայֆ էր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ռոտերդամ*
Ես ու Պոլը… Ես ձեռքերիս հետևինն եմ (դե ձեռքերս բոլորը ճանաչում են  :LOL: )


Ես…


Քնած Բյուր


Հլը էսքանը մարսեք, մինչև մյուսները գտնեմ

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
*Ամստերդամ*
Գազանանոցում՝ վանդակից փախած երեք գազաններով՝ Աննին, ես, Միչը 


Միացել է չորրորդ գազանը՝ Պոլը

----------


## Arisol

> Շատ սիրուն ես, Նարու՛կ...





> Շատ սիրուն նկարներ են Նար ջան





> Նար ջան շատ սիրուն ես ու շաատ սեքսի


WoW, շնորհակալ եմ  :Blush:  :

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Բյու՛ր, օրիգինալ նկարներ են  :Wink:  :
Է՛դ, խմելը քեզ տգեղացնում ա…
Վե՛ռ, բջոտ հայացքդ ցանկացածին կսպանի  :LOL:  :

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բյուր ջան, երևի նորույթ ասած չեմ լինի, որ ասեմ, որ ամենալավը դու ես նկարներում

----------


## Մարիաննա

Լավ: Չուկի ասած. _«Հոգուն վրա հասավ»:_  :Lol2:  Մի նկար էլ իմ կողմից: Ես և բարեկամուհիս, նախապես խնդրվում է չհարցնել, թե, որ կողմինն եմ ես:  :Blush:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Վույ… ինչ տարբերություն, թե ո՞ր մեկն ես: Մեկ ա 2-դ էլ շատ նման եք իրար: Ոնց որ դու հայլուն փաթաթված լինես  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լավ: Չուկի ասած. _«Հոգուն վրա հասավ»:_  Մի նկար էլ իմ կողմից: Ես և բարեկամուհիս, նախապես խնդրվում է չհարցնել, թե, որ կողմինն եմ ես:


Կարծում եմ՝ աջ կողմինն ես։  :Tongue:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Լավ: Չուկի ասած. _«Հոգուն վրա հասավ»:_  Մի նկար էլ իմ կողմից: Ես և բարեկամուհիս, նախապես խնդրվում է չհարցնել, թե, որ կողմինն եմ ես:


որն էլ լինես վատ չի :Tongue:  բայց ինձ թվումա ձախից ես կանգնած :Wink:

----------


## Guest

> ... նախապես խնդրվում է չհարցնել, թե, որ կողմինն եմ ես:


Ո՞ր կողմից ես..  :Blush:

----------


## Երվանդ

Նիհարն ես ինձ թվումա :Wink: , եթե չէ կզարմանամ :Shok:  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

Մի քանի նկար Բրուսելից..

ինչ-որ ծովային կենդանի ուտելուց, տենց էլ չիմացա ինչ կերա, պատահական մենյուում ամենատանկի վրա մատս դրի ուզեցի:

Ինչ-որ անկապ հոպարի հետ, չգիտեմ ով ա…

Այ էս գյադուն բոլորը գիտեն:

Էս էլ տագավորական այգին ա, մեջտեղը տագավորներն են Բելգիայի…


ՄԻ հատ էլ նկար Լայքսից, որ չասեք սաղ օր ստե ընդե ա ֆռֆռում:

----------


## Davo'o

> Զդես ֆոտոշոպոմ պախնետ...


Չէ Արամ ջան ֆոտոշոփ չկա: Տոմսերնու դրոշակը հետս բերել եմ:  :Tongue:  Էս խաղից մի քանի օր հետո հանրապետականում Միկայի խաղին էի գնացել: Տարբերությունը մեծ էր  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> *Ռոտերդամ*
> ****


Ալանիս լսողներն ե՞ն:

----------


## Ծով

*Բյու՛ր*, հավեսին, ուրախ նկարներ են :Smile: 
Իսկ էն, որտեղ որ քնած ես...սփրոցը, բլուզն ու գուլպաները հատուկ ե՞ս բռնացրել :LOL: 
...
*Մարիաննաներ* :LOL:  ջան, շատ սիրուն եք :Smile: 
...
*Հա՛յկ*...դե նկարներ են էլի, լավն են :Wink:

----------


## Մարիաննա

> Նիհարն ես ինձ թվումա, եթե չէ կզարմանամ


Մի զլանար, փորձիր նմանություն գտնել ավատարիս մեջի աղջկա և նկարի աղջիկների միջև: Կա մեկ աչքի զարնող դետալ, որ, և՛ ավաարիս մեջի աղջկա, և՛ իմ մեջ նույնն է: Վերջ, էլ հարցեր չտաք:  :Blush: 



> ինչ-որ ծովային կենդանի ուտելուց, տենց էլ չիմացա ինչ կերա, պատահական մենյուում ամենատանկի վրա մատս դրի ուզեցի:


Այդ ծովային կենդանիներից ես էլ եմ վերջերս կերել, կրկին Բրյուսելում, կրկին չգիտեմ, թե անունն ինչ էր, բայց մեկ տարբերություն այնուամենայնիվ կա:  :LOL:  Պատահական չընտրեցի, ուղղակի ծովային կենդանիների ուտեստների փողոցում, նկատեցի, որ յուրաքանչյուր, եթե ոչ երկրորրդ, ապա երրորդ սեղանի վրա այդ սևուկներն են դրված, ես էլ մտածեցի, եթե սևուկները նման մասսայականություն են վայելում, ուրեմն համով կլինեն, ինչո՞ւ չփորձել:  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Մի զլանար, փորձիր նմանություն գտնել ավատարիս մեջի աղջկա և նկարի աղջիկների միջև: Կա մեկ աչքի զարնող դետալ, որ, և՛ ավաարիս մեջի աղջկա, և՛ իմ մեջ նույնն է: Վերջ, էլ հարցեր չտաք:


Ասե՞մ...աջ կողմինն ես, որովհետև քո ու ավատրիդ սանրվածքը նույնն ա... :Smile: 
Ճի՞շտ եմ... :Blush:

----------


## Dr. M

հավեսովվվվվ նկարներ էին բոլորինդ
էնքան հավես, որ որոշեցի մի քանի նկար էլ ես տեղադրել  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ալանիս լսողներն ե՞ն:


Հա  :Blush:

----------


## Arisol

Dr. M , սիրուն աչք ունես  :Wink:  :
Դե լավ, ռազ ուժ մոդա ա ընկել աչքերի նկարներ տեղադրել, մի նկար էլ ես տեղադրեմ  :Wink:  (ոմանք պիտի հիշեմ, որ մի ժամանակ ավատարս էր) :
Հ.Գ. կոմպիս մեջից ջնջվել էր, դրա համար ֆոտոսայտիցս քաշեցի, հանկարծ չմտածեք, թե իմը չի, պետք լինի ռեալում էլ ցույց կտամ  :Cool:  :

----------


## Dr. M

> Dr. M , սիրուն աչք ունես  :


Thnx, մյուս նկարն էլ իմ այս տարվա ֆոտոալբոմից եմ հանել  :Smile:  Zip file-ը
+ ևս մեկ նկար 

Ես շատ եմ սիրում աչքեր նկարել/նկարվել

ճիշտն ասած այդքան էլ նման չէ  :Think:  փոփոխություններ է կրել?

----------


## Selene

> Ասե՞մ...աջ կողմինն ես, որովհետև քո ու ավատրիդ սանրվածքը նույնն ա...
> Ճի՞շտ եմ...


Ես էլ հենց դա էի ուզում գրել, հետո նկատեցի, որ Ծովինարն արդեն գրել է :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում, լավ նկար է շատ, *Մարիաննա:*)

----------


## otar

մազերս կտրելեմ  :Tongue:  ով չի տեսել, խնդրեմ

----------


## Selene

> մազերս կտրելեմ  ով չի տեսել, խնդրեմ


 Քեզ այս սանրվածքն էլ է շատ սազում, otar :Wink:  Սիրուն նկարներ են :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

Էլի 2 նկար Կոբուլեթի հանգստից,
1. դա սահմանի վրա է 
2 Բուսաբանական այգում

----------


## Ծով

> մազերս կտրելեմ  ով չի տեսել, խնդրեմ


Սազում ա :Smile: ...բայց ես քեզ երկար մազերով ավելի շատ եմ սիրում, որովհետև համել  երկար մազեր շատ եմ սիրում... :Love: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Էլի 2 նկար Կոբուլեթի հանգստից,
> 1. դա սահմանի վրա է 
> 2 Բուսաբանական այգում


Լավ նկարներ են :Smile: ...բայց դե առաջինում դեմքդ չկա, երկրորդում էլ հեռու ես :Wink:

----------


## Selene

> Էլի 2 նկար Կոբուլեթի հանգստից,
> 1. դա սահմանի վրա է 
> 2 Բուսաբանական այգում


Apsara ջան, շները հեռվից հեռու զգում են, որ դու իրենց շատ ես սիրում :Smile: 
Բուսաբանական այգին էլ շատ լավն էր, շատ հավանեցի, ափսոս դու մի քիչ հեռու ես կանգնած, այնքան էլ պարզ դուրս չես եկել :Ok:

----------


## Dr. M

պուպուշ նկարներ են  :Smile: 
մի հատ էլ իմ կողմից  :Blush:  նավարկությունից հետո  :Tongue: 

իսկ ԱԴՄԻՆԻՍՏՐԱՑԻԱՆ չի ցանկանում հատուկ ՖՈՏՈԱԼԲՈՄ բացել ակումբում?  :Cool:  սա որպես առաջարկ

----------


## Vishapakah

> մի հատ էլ իմ կողմից  նավարկությունից հետո


Դուք անչափ գեղեցիկ եք. :Blush:

----------


## Mesrop

> պուպուշ նկարներ են 
> մի հատ էլ իմ կողմից  նավարկությունից հետո 
> 
> իսկ ԱԴՄԻՆԻՍՏՐԱՑԻԱՆ չի ցանկանում հատուկ ՖՈՏՈԱԼԲՈՄ բացել ակումբում?  սա որպես առաջարկ


*իսկ ԱԴՄԻՆԻՍՏՐԱՑԻԱՆ չի ցանկանում հատուկ ՖՈՏՈԱԼԲՈՄ բացել ակումբում?  սա որպես առաջարկ*
իսկ ԱԴՄԻՆԻՍՏՐԱՑԻԱՆ արդեն ունի հատուկ ՖՈՏՈԱԼԲՈՄ  ակումբում…  :Smile: 
www.akumb.am/nkarner/ 
ուղղակի վերջերս չեն թարմացնում…  :Sad:

----------


## Apsara

Աղվերանում

----------


## Selene

> Աղվերանում


Լավ նկար է :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

Լավ նկարներ են,որ հաջողվի,հեսա ես էլ իմը կդնեմ…

----------


## Մանե

Էս էլ ես :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

Վարդ, ճիշտն ասած էդ նկարում մի քիչ «գողական» ես  :LOL:  :
Մանե, կայֆ նկար ա, ինչպես կողքիցս հուշեցին՝ էսկիմոսկայի նման ես  :Smile:  :

----------


## Dr. M

> *իսկ ԱԴՄԻՆԻՍՏՐԱՑԻԱՆ չի ցանկանում հատուկ ՖՈՏՈԱԼԲՈՄ բացել ակումբում?  սա որպես առաջարկ*
> իսկ ԱԴՄԻՆԻՍՏՐԱՑԻԱՆ արդեն ունի հատուկ ՖՈՏՈԱԼԲՈՄ  ակումբում… 
> www.akumb.am/nkarner/ 
> ուղղակի վերջերս չեն թարմացնում…


ես ի նկատի ունեի որ այդ զրուցարանի , օրացույցի ու անդամների կողքին տեղադրի հատուկ ֆոտոալբոմ  :Wink: 
կամ էլ ասեք ես ինչպես մտնեմ ՁԵՐ նկարները նայեմ  :Tongue:  թե չե սայտը ուղղարկելով չի լինի

----------


## Մանե

:Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Վույ~~~ Մանեն, շատ լավ նկարներ են... :Wink:

----------


## Goga

Ման ինչ սիրուն նկարներ են, հատկապես առաջինն ու վերջինը :Smile:

----------


## Մարիաննա

Մանե Գոգան ճիշտա ասում, որ սիրուն նկարներ են, բայց ինձ թվում է, որ մի քիչ փակ շապիկներ հագնես, քեզ ավելի շատ կսազի:  :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

Չե՞ք կարոտել  :LOL:  :

----------


## Tumbler

իիի բա ինձ չեք կարոտել :Shok: յ :Sad: 
Մի հատ տաշ :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

ուղղակի լյոքշ էր  :Blush:

----------


## Arisol

Սիմոն, հակագազով նկարում շատ սիրուն ես  :LOL:  :
Հայկ, քեզ ասե՞լ են, որ դու շատ բարի հայցք ունես: Եթե չէ, ապա առաջինը կլինեմ  :Wink:  :

----------


## Selene

*Arisol*, կարոտել ենք, շատ :Wink:  :Love: Չնայած դեմքիդ ջղային հայացքին, մեկ է, պուպուշ ես :Smile: 

*Tumbler*, ամենաշատը հավանեցի երրորդ նկարը, որտեղ նորմալ դեմքդ երևում էր :Ok:  :Smile: 

*H.a.y.k.o.* Ձանձրույթի ժամանակ լավ էլ գեղեցիկ նկարներ են ստացվում :Wink:

----------


## Tumbler

Դե խոխմի համար էր մնացածը. Էն եղջերուի կոտոշները իմ բոյին էին :Shok:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ, քեզ ասե՞լ են, որ դու շատ բարի հայցք ունես: Եթե չէ, ապա առաջինը կլինեմ  :





> H.a.y.k.o. Ձանձրույթի ժամանակ լավ էլ գեղեցիկ նկարներ են ստացվում


մերսիներ  :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

նորից ես, էս անգամ չար հայացքով
մարդ եմ ուզում սպանեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> նորից ես, էս անգամ չար հայացքով
> մարդ եմ ուզում սպանեմ


Հայկ, կոնկրետ ում ես սպանել ուզում :LOL:  ասա օգնեմ

----------


## ihusik

> նորից ես, էս անգամ չար հայացքով
> մարդ եմ ուզում սպանեմ





> Հայկ, կոնկրետ ում ես սպանել ուզում ասա օգնեմ


Էդ Հայաստանում նոր ձևա նաժովկով մարդ սպանելն՞՞՞ :LOL: 
լավա էլի գոնե շուշաթղթով չեն սպանում :LOL: 
*Cassiopeia* բայց քեզանից հեչ չէի սպասի հա :Nono:  :Wacko:  :Shok:  :Tongue: 
Եվ իմիջիայլոց կարող եք նաել *ivy*-ի նոր բացած թեման Հավատո՞ւմ եք, որ մտքերը նյութական են - ասում եմ, որ զգուշ լինեք ձեր իսկ մտքերից, էլ չեմ ասում բառերից, որոնք արդեն նյութական են :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> *Cassiopeia* բայց քեզանից հեչ չէի սպասի հա


Դե, ես մարդասիրական պայմաններից ելնելով :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## Tumbler

> նորից ես, էս անգամ չար հայացքով
> մարդ եմ ուզում սպանեմ


Ոնցեմ քեզ հասկանում, ՈՆՑԵԵԵՄ քեզ հասկանում :LOL:

----------


## Selene

Եվս մեկ նկար :Smile:  Ուղղակի հեռախոսով է նկարած, որակը մի քիչ լավը չի

----------


## Tumbler

Վայ ինչ լավ ծաղիկներ են, մանավանդ էն հետևինը :Blush:   :Smile:

----------


## Selene

:Blush: Շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

:Smile: 
Էս էլ ես…

----------


## Լէգնա

> Էս էլ ես…


Վույ  :Love: ..այս մեջտեղի նկարի աչուկները ինչ պուպուշ են :

----------


## Հենո

Էս էլ ավատարիս նկարը…

Լեգնա ջան մերսի… :Love:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Էս էլ ավատարիս նկարը…
> 
> Լեգնա ջան մերսի…


Ո՞վ կասեր,որ այն հուր աչքերով տղան,այսպիսի տգեղ նկար էլ կունենար  :Bad: 

ծխախոտը նող...կղ..ֆու.ղք....ու ըտենց  :Love:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Եվս մեկ նկար Ուղղակի հեռախոսով է նկարած, որակը մի քիչ լավը չի


Մերի, վարդերը քո չափ գեղեցիկ չեն:

----------


## Armeno

Մաշնես Ու Ես  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## Մանե

Array-ը էս ինչ դաժան դեմք ունի :Shok: 
Լավ նկար ա :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

Հովոն ինչպես միշտ հոգնած հայացքով ա…
Լավն եք  :Wink:  :

----------


## Armeno

Ընգերս ու ես…
իրան բոլորդ էլ կճանաչեք

----------


## Tumbler

Բահահահահա :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2: 


Արմ դու նատուռի ճաքես/ ախպերտ ինչպես միշտ դե :Lol2: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Արմ հերիքա Հովոին քշես :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------


## Apsara

Լոռու մարզում մի հիասքանչ վանք դե կողքից էլ ես

----------


## Dayana

Սիրուն Վանք ա  :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

Ինչ հիանալի նկար է Վարդուհի ջան :Smile: 
Նկարի միջից այն խումբ մարդկանց որ հանվեր ու մնաիր միայն դու այդ նկարում ի՜նչ հրաշք կլիներ... հին, ժառափոր մի վանք, մենակ հեռվում, մարդկանցից հեռու ու քո նկարը ներքևում, ասես եկեղեցու ստորոտում ու դեպի ներս գնացող հայացք... շա՜տ լավն է :Love:

----------


## Guest

Apsara
Իսկ ինձ էտքամ ել դուր չեկավ, քիթդ մեճա :Cool:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Վարդ, եգիպտական գեղեցկություն ու վեհություն կա հայացքիդ մեջ, իսկ հետևի ֆոնը գերազանց է…

----------


## Apsara

Dayana, ihusik, Cassiopeia.. շնորհակալ եմ  :Blush: 

Հայկ ջան  :Smile:  քեզ էլ եմ շնորհակալ անկեղծության համար:

----------


## ihusik

> Եվս մեկ նկար Ուղղակի հեռախոսով է նկարած, որակը մի քիչ լավը չի


Վա՜յ, Մերի՞ :Smile:  *[IMG]ինչ լավ նկար է՝[/IMG]* գեղեցիկ ու բարի :Smile:

----------


## Selene

*ihusik* ջան շնորհակալություն :Blush:  :Smile: 




> Լոռու մարզում մի հիասքանչ վանք դե կողքից էլ ես


Նկարը լավն է՝ մի տեսակ խորիմաստ բան կա նրանում :Think:  :Smile: :  Հայկի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ չնայած Վարդուհին այստեղ էլ է գեղեցիկ :Smile: , բայց իրականում շատ ավելի լավն է :Yes:  :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Apsara-ի նկարը շատ լավն էր:  :Smile: 

Այստեղ տեղադրում եմ հարսանիքիս նկարներից մի քանիսը.  :Rolleyes:   :Blush:  (ինչքան հարսանիք անելուց խուսափեցի, չստացվեց, էլի, վերջը արեցինք  :Jpit: )

Դե, առաջին և երրրորդ նկարներում, բնականաբար, ես ու Վազգենն ենք, իսկ երկրորդում, բացի մեզնից, իմ ծնողներն են:  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

Ինչքա՜ն սիրուն հարսիկ ես եղել, Անահիտ ջան :Love:  :Love: 

Կարոտել եմ շաաատ...

----------


## Amaru

> Apsara-ի նկարը շատ լավն էր: 
> 
> Այստեղ տեղադրում եմ հարսանիքիս նկարներից մի քանիսը.   (ինչքան հարսանիք անելուց խուսափեցի, չստացվեց, էլի, վերջը արեցինք )
> 
> Դե, առաջին և երրրորդ նկարներում, բնականաբար, ես ու Վազգենն ենք, իսկ երկրորդում, բացի մեզնից, իմ ծնողներն են:


Ան  :Love:  Լավն եք, շատ  :Love: 

Ես էլ եմ կարոտել  :Shout:

----------


## Apsara

:Love: Անահիտ ջան շաաաատ գեղեցիկ զույգ եք, էհ կարոտեցի, դեռ չեմ հավատում, որ 5 տարի և ավել քեզ չեմ տեսնելու :Sad:

----------


## Amaru

էս երեկ Մանեն նկարեց հայոցի պարապմունքին  :Jpit:   :Blush:

----------


## Arisol

> Դե, առաջին և երրրորդ նկարներում, բնականաբար, ես ու Վազգենն ենք, իսկ երկրորդում, բացի մեզնից, իմ ծնողներն են:


Վայ, վերջապե~ս  :Hands Up:  :
Ան, ափսոս փոքր են նկարները... Ավելի լավ չի՞ imageshare-ում տեղադրես:
Լավ նկարներ են  :Smile:  :

Ավելացվել է 44 վայրկյան անց
Հ.Գ. Ամարուիկ  :Kiss:  :

----------


## Մանե

> էս երեկ Մանեն նկարեց հայոցի պարապմունքին


Ինչ սիրուն ու պուպուշ դասարան ա :Love: 
Ծանոթ ա :Think: Կարող ա՞ մեր դասարանն ա… :Think:  :LOL: 
 :Blush: 
Մի խոսքով լավ լուսանկարիչ եմ,օբյեկտն էլ ա լավը :Blush:  :LOL: /Ամ,դե գիտես,կատակ ա :Tongue: /

Անահիտ ջան,իսկ ձեր մասին խոսք չկա :Love: 
Ախր շատ սիրուն ես է,համ էլ սիրուն զույգ եք :Smile:  :Love:

----------


## Աբելյան

> էս երեկ Մանեն նկարեց հայոցի պարապմունքին


Վայ, ֆիզմաթն ա!  :Blush:

----------


## Goga

Որքան սիրուն են մեր ակումբի հարսն ու փեսան, որքան հարմար միմյանց :Love:

----------


## Արամ

> էս երեկ Մանեն նկարեց հայոցի պարապմունքին


 :Love:  թեվիտ ետինչքան բան ես կապել վայ:  :Love:  Շատ սիրուն ես:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչքա՜ն սիրուն հարսիկ ես եղել, Անահիտ ջան
> 
> Կարոտել եմ շաաատ...





> Ան  Լավն եք, շատ 
> 
> Ես էլ եմ կարոտել





> Վայ, վերջապե~ս  :
> Ան, ափսոս փոքր են նկարները... Ավելի լավ չի՞ imageshare-ում տեղադրես:
> Լավ նկարներ են :





> Անահիտ ջան, իսկ ձեր մասին խոսք չկա
> Ախր շատ սիրուն ես է,համ էլ սիրուն զույգ եք





> Որքան սիրուն են մեր ակումբի հարսն ու փեսան, որքան հարմար միմյանց





> Անահիտ ջան շաաաատ գեղեցիկ զույգ եք, էհ կարոտեցի, դեռ չեմ հավատում, որ 5 տարի և ավել քեզ չեմ տեսնելու


Շնորհակալ եմ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ենք:  :Blush:   :Smile: 
Վարդ, ի՞նչ 5 տարի  :Shok: , բերանդ խերով բաց, ի՛:  :Nono:  Ես ասել էի, որ մոտ 3 տարով ենք գնում:  :Wink:  Ճիշտ է, ոչ ոք հաստատ իմանալ չի կարող, բայց հուսով եմ, որ մինչև 5 տարի չենք մնա:

Ամառու, հավես նկար է.  :Smile:  ոնց որ ընդունելության քննության նկար լինի:  :LOL:

----------


## Selene

> էս երեկ Մանեն նկարեց հայոցի պարապմունքին


Էս ինչ ծանոթա նկարի պուպուշ աղջիկը :Think:  :Wink:  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> էս երեկ Մանեն նկարեց հայոցի պարապմունքին


Ան էս ինչ լավ նկարա, լա՜վ էլ սովորող աղջիկ ես :Cool: , հավեսին դասարանա, հիշեցի իմ դասարանը  :Love:

----------


## Array

Ֆորումի անդամի լուսանկարը :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ինչպես լիշտ խորը հայացք  :Smile: 
Միշտ մտածկոտ   :Think:

----------


## Արամ

> Apsara-ի նկարը շատ լավն էր: 
> 
> Այստեղ տեղադրում եմ հարսանիքիս նկարներից մի քանիսը.   (ինչքան հարսանիք անելուց խուսափեցի, չստացվեց, էլի, վերջը արեցինք )
> 
> Դե, առաջին և երրրորդ նկարներում, բնականաբար, ես ու Վազգենն ենք, իսկ երկրորդում, բացի մեզնից, իմ ծնողներն են:


Կարևորը իրար սիրելով եք ամուսնացել նկար մկար մեջտեղին 1ին վերջին կապ չունի :LOL:  Են տատիկներից եմ ելի, եթե չես ջոգում տարիքս նայի բալա ջան, դե ամեն ինչ լավ լինի Գօսպօդ ս Վամի, իդպե չմոռանաք նրան վեգալեք, ամեռիկանեռում տենց բան չկա :LOL:  Շնորհավոր ձեր նկարները: 
ՊՍ դե նկարներ եմ ասում, որ թեմայից չշեղվեմ էլի ձեր ցավը տանեմ: :Smile:

----------


## Array

> Ինչպես լիշտ խորը հայացք 
> Միշտ մտածկոտ


Չէ,միշտ չէ,մենակ նկարներում :Tongue:

----------


## Մանե

Էլի ես,բայց որ հեռախոսով ա նկարած,որակը լավ չի :Blush:

----------


## Arisol

> Ֆորումի անդամի լուսանկարը


Ծիծաղելի ես ստեղ  :Tongue:  , բայց լավն ես  :Smile:  :

----------


## Աբելյան

http://freenet.am/~xzibit05/mee.jpg
մենակ դեմքն ա իմը

----------


## Հենո

Երեկ սաՎունայում…

----------


## Goga

> մենակ դեմքն ա իմը


Լավա զգուշացրել էիր :Smile: 
Հենո ջան շատ լավն են, բայց առաջին նկարն ավելի սիրուն էր իմ կարծիքով :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

> Երեկ սաՎունայում…


Հենո, չնեղանաս, բայց առաջին նկարում ոնց որ զուգարանում նստած լինես  :Blush:   :LOL:  :

----------


## Աբելյան

կատուս արդեն մեծացել ա
մլավում ա, մագլցում ա վրես, մեկ մեկ էլ մատերս ա լպստում

----------


## Սամվել

> կատուս արդեն մեծացել ա
> մլավում ա, մագլցում ա վրես, մեկ մեկ էլ մատերս ա լպստում


Կիրակի հետդ բեր մի քիչ սիրենք  :LOL: 
ՇԱտ լավնա ..
Մենակ էտ խեղճին առաջի նկարի մնան մի բռնի մեղկա  :Nono:  :Angry2: 

Մի քիչ ավելի մեղմ  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

> կատուս արդեն մեծացել ա
> մլավում ա, մագլցում ա վրես, մեկ մեկ էլ մատերս ա լպստում


ինչ լավ փիսոյա , նենց կսիրեի  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Apsara

> կատուս արդեն մեծացել ա
> մլավում ա, մագլցում ա վրես, մեկ մեկ էլ մատերս ա լպստում


 :Love:  իիի՜նչ լաավնա, 
իսկ անուն ունի՞

նեենց կսիրեիիի :Blush:

----------


## Amaru

> կատուս արդեն մեծացել ա
> մլավում ա, մագլցում ա վրես, մեկ մեկ էլ մատերս ա լպստում


Ի՜նչ պուպուշ փիսիկ ա  :Love:  էտ Հայկի մասին չեմ  :Blush:   :LOL:  
Հայկ, դու էլ ես լավը  :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Lapterik

Հայկ դու նենց ոչինչ լավ ես դուրս եկել, բայց կատուդ նեա, չեմ սիրում կատուներ ու ոչ միայն, կենդանիներ ու տուն, անհամատեղելի են ինձ համար:
Հ.Գ. Նեղանալ չկա, բայց ոչ նեղանաս էլ, ինչ արած:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ կատուներ չեմ սիրում, բայց չեմ կարող չխոստովանել, որ էս փիսիկը շատ մռութ ա:  :Blush:  
Հայկ, դու էլ ես լավը:  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> Երեկ սաՎունայում…


Հետո, չգիտեմ, էլի ասել եմ, թե չէ, բայց ինչու՞ ես դու համարյա միշտ ծխելով նկարվում: Սիրուն չի տենց:  :Nea:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս էլ ես:  :Blush:  
Էսօր եմ նկարվել:  :Rolleyes:

----------

Progart (24.04.2019)

----------


## Arisol

Ան, էս փոխվե՞լ ես, թե ինձ ա թվում: Լավն ես, հաջող նկարներ են  :Smile:  :

----------


## Goga

Ինչ սիրուն նկարներ են :Kiss: Այդ գույնն էլ քեզ շատ է սազում :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, էս փոխվե՞լ ես, թե ինձ ա թվում:


Եսիմ  :Dntknw: , ո՞նց եմ փոխվել որ...  :Blush:  Կարո՞ղ ա պատահաբար չաղացել եմ:  :Shok:   :Jpit:  Թե՞ դեմքիս արտահայտությունն է փոխվել: Ասա, էլի, ես էլ իմանամ:  :Wink: 



> Լավն ես, հաջող նկարներ են  :


Շնորհակալ եմ:  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 46 վայրկյան անց



> Ինչ սիրուն նկարներ ենԱյդ գույնն էլ քեզ շատ է սազում


Շնորհակալ եմ:  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ա՛ն, ոնց որ Արշակի աղջիկ տեսակը լինես: Կյանքում չէի նկատել, որ էսքան նման եք:

----------


## Amaru

Բյու՛ր, ես հեեեենց նույնն էի ասել ուզում  :Jpit: 
Ան, պուպուշ ես  :Love:

----------


## Arisol

> Ա՛ն, ոնց որ Արշակի աղջիկ տեսակը լինես: Կյանքում չէի նկատել, որ էսքան նման եք:


Ահա՛, հատկապես էն երկրորդ նկարում, չէ՞ :

Ան, դե հա, երևևի թե դեմքիդ արտահայտությունն ա փոխվել, ավելի ես պայծառացել, թարմացել  :Wink:  :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ահա՛, հատկապես էն երկրորդ նկարում, չէ՞ :


Դե ես մենակ էդ մեկն էի նայել… Փաստորեն, չէի սխալվում:

----------


## Selene

> Ան, դե հա, երևևի թե դեմքիդ արտահայտությունն ա փոխվել, ավելի ես պայծառացել, թարմացել  :


Ես էլ դա միանգամից նկատեցի, ճիշտն ասած :Wink:  :Blush: 
Ան ջան բոլոր նկարներում էլ լավիկն ես :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

Հա, սիրուն նկարներ են Ուլու՛ ջան... :Love: 
բայց մի տեսակ ոնց որ ինձ ահավոր կարոտած լինես :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բյու՛ր, ես հեեեենց նույնն էի ասել ուզում 
> Ան, պուպուշ ես


Շնորհակալ եմ:



> Ահա՛, հատկապես էն երկրորդ նկարում, չէ՞ :
> 
> Ան, դե հա, երևևի թե դեմքիդ արտահայտությունն ա փոխվել, ավելի ես պայծառացել, թարմացել  :





> Ա՛ն, ոնց որ Արշակի աղջիկ տեսակը լինես: Կյանքում չէի նկատել, որ էսքան նման եք:


 :LOL:  Բա ինձ հարցնեիր, ես կասեի, որ նման ենք:  :Tongue: 



> Ես էլ դա միանգամից նկատեցի, ճիշտն ասած
> Ան ջան բոլոր նկարներում էլ լավիկն ես


Շնորհակալություն, Մերի ջան:  :Smile:  



> Դե ես մենակ էդ մեկն էի նայել… Փաստորեն, չէի սխալվում:


Ժող, մի հատ գաղտնիք բացե՞մ:  :Blush:  Էս նկարներում դուք բոլորդ ինձ առաջին անգամ տեսնում եք առանց կոսմետիկայի նշույլի:  :Rolleyes:  Երևի ինչ-որ չափով նաև դրանից եմ էդքան «փոխված» ու Արշակին էդքան նման երևում:  :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Հա, սիրուն նկարներ են Ուլու՛ ջան...
> բայց մի տեսակ ոնց որ ինձ ահավոր կարոտած լինես


Յա՜, չգիտեի, որ երևում ա...  :Shok:   :Blush:   :LOL:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> կատուս արդեն մեծացել ա
> մլավում ա, մագլցում ա վրես, մեկ մեկ էլ մատերս ա լպստում


Կատուներին չեմ սիրում, իրանք էլ ինձ չեն սիրում :Pardon: , ամեն ինչ փոխադարձա  :LOL: 
Աստված չաներ մոտս լիներ  :Nea: , բայց լավիկնա... :Yes: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
Ուլուանա ջան շատ լավիկն ես  :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Կիրակի հետդ բեր մի քիչ սիրենք 
> ՇԱտ լավնա ..
> Մենակ էտ խեղճին առաջի նկարի մնան մի բռնի մեղկա 
> 
> Մի քիչ ավելի մեղմ


Սամ ջան իրա մերն էլ ա (ես կասեի՝ էր) իրան էտ ձևով բռնում



> ինչ լավ փիսոյա , նենց կսիրեի


մերսի  :Smile: 



> իիի՜նչ լաավնա, 
> իսկ անուն ունի՞
> 
> նեենց կսիրեիիի


անուն չունի ու երևի չի էլ ունենա



> Ի՜նչ պուպուշ փիսիկ ա   էտ Հայկի մասին չեմ
> Հայկ, դու էլ ես լավը


մերսի  :Blush: 



> Հայկ դու նենց ոչինչ լավ ես դուրս եկել, բայց կատուդ նեա, չեմ սիրում կատուներ ու ոչ միայն, կենդանիներ ու տուն, անհամատեղելի են ինձ համար:
> Հ.Գ. Նեղանալ չկա, բայց ոչ նեղանաս էլ, ինչ արած:


չեմ նեղանում, բայց դու առաջին մարդն ես, որի դուրը կատուս չի գալի
իմիջայլոց, կատվին հայաթում ենք պահում: Չենք թողում տուն մտնի: Մեր համար էլ են կենդանիները տան հետ անհամատեղելի  :Ok: 



> Ես էլ կատուներ չեմ սիրում, բայց չեմ կարող չխոստովանել, որ էս փիսիկը շատ մռութ ա:  
> Հայկ, դու էլ ես լավը:


քեզ էլ մերսի  :Blush: 



> Կատուներին չեմ սիրում, իրանք էլ ինձ չեն սիրում, ամեն ինչ փոխադարձա 
> Աստված չաներ մոտս լիներ , բայց լավիկնա...


չէ էս կատուն քեզ կսիրեր
եթե կերակրեիր

----------


## Կաթիլ

Մեծագույն հաճույք ստացա նկարները նայելուց  :Smile:  Զարմանալի է, որ այսքան լավ մրդիք հավաքվել են մի տեղ: Նույնիսկ մի քանի ծանոթ մարդկանց տեսա  :Smile:  Բոլորդ շատ լավն եք  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ուրեմն երեխեք ներկայացնում եմ Ձեզ իմ *ամենավերջին* նկարը Հայաստանում(Զվարթնոց օդանավակայանում)  :Blush:   Վերջին հայացքներս  :Sad:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ուրեմն երեխեք ներկայացնում եմ Ձեզ իմ *ամենավերջին* նկարը Հայաստանում(Զվարթնոց օդանավակայանում)   Վերջին հայացքներս


Կողքիդ աղջիկը սիրունիկ ա:  :Love:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կողքիդ աղջիկը սիրունիկ ա:


Յաաա :Angry2:  Ինքը ավելի սիրունա  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

էս ինչե՞ր եք ասում :LOL:  Սասուն ջան ինք իմ հորաքրոջ աղջիկնա, համ էլ ինքը ընկեր ունի :Tongue:

----------


## Երվանդ

> էս ինչե՞ր եք ասում Սասուն ջան ինք իմ հորաքրոջ աղջիկնա, համ էլ ինքը ընկեր ունի


Եթե պարոն Քաղաքացուն դուրա եկել, շատ զարմանալի կլիներ եթե ընկեր չունենար :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս նկարներում դուք բոլորդ ինձ առաջին անգամ տեսնում եք առանց կոսմետիկայի նշույլի:


Որ ասում եմ մարդու բնական գեղեցկությունից լավը չկա, պոզեր-պոչեր եք կպցնում  :LOL:

----------


## Selene

> Ուրեմն երեխեք ներկայացնում եմ Ձեզ իմ *ամենավերջին* նկարը Հայաստանում(Զվարթնոց օդանավակայանում)   Վերջին հայացքներս


 :Love: Շատ լավիկն ես, Սվետա ջան :Kiss:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Էս էլ ես:  
> Էսօր եմ նկարվել:


երանի քեզ
հազիվ էս երկրից պրծար

----------


## Սերխիո

Լավ :Blush: ,մի նկար էլ ես տեղադրեմ ,<<Վերոնայում>> ՌԵԱԼԻ մասնակցությամբ հանդիպման ընդմիջմանը

----------


## Կաթիլ

ահա ես  :Blush:  փո՜քր ժամանակներից...  :Jpit:

----------


## Երվանդ

Պուպուշ ես :Love: , իսկ հետաքրքիրա հիմա ոնցն ես :Blush:  :Think:

----------


## Selene

> Լավ,մի նկար էլ ես տեղադրեմ ,<<Վերոնայում>> ՌԵԱԼԻ մասնակցությամբ հանդիպման ընդմիջմանը


Լավ նկար է :Smile:  Աչքերդ ինչ հետաքրքիր գույն ունեն :Blush: 



> ահա ես  փո՜քր ժամանակներից...


Վույ, Կաթիլ ջան, ինչ  պուպուշիկ բալիկ ես եղել :Love:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Պուպուշ ես, իսկ հետաքրքիրա հիմա ոնցն ես


 :Blush:  Մերսի, էն ժամանակ լավն էի էլի՜ …




> Վույ, Կաթիլ ջան, ինչ  պուպուշիկ բալիկ ես եղել


 :Blush:  Մերսի Մերի ջան:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Աչքերդ ինչ հետաքրքիր գույն ունեն


դարչնագույն են  :Hi:

----------


## Արսեն

Էս էլ ես... :Cool:

----------


## Herates

> Յաաա Ինքը ավելի սիրունա


իրենց գեղեցկության մասին մեկնաբանություններ չանեեմ, բայց շաաաաատ գեղեցիկ մազեր ունեն երկուսն էլ

----------


## Vishapakah

> Էս էլ ես...


Ինձ միշտ թվում էր, թե Դու աղջիկ ես. :Shok:

----------


## Արսեն

> Ինձ միշտ թվում էր, թե Դու աղջիկ ես.


Չէ, միշտ տղա եմ էղել :Cool: , թվացելա ուղղակի:

----------


## Մանե

Ես հոգնած ժամանակ :Xeloq:

----------


## Amaru

Ման, պուպուշ ես լսի  :Love:  Համ էլ դեմքդ ծանոթ ա  :Jpit:  



մի քիչ վախեցած նկար  :Jpit:

----------


## Sosoyan

Amaru ինչ լավ նկար ա, դու նույնպես  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Մանե ջան շատ լավիկն ես  :Love: , Ամարու ջան բա դու՜... :Jpit:   :Kiss: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Վու՜յ Կաթիլ ջան, էս ինչ լավ բալիկ ես love

Arss ինձ էլ ա թվացել թե աղջիկ ես  :Blush:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մանե ջան շատ լավիկն ես , Ամարու ջան բա դու՜... 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Վու՜յ Կաթիլ ջան, էս ինչ լավ բալիկ ես love
> 
> Arss ինձ էլ ա թվացել թե աղջիկ ես


բա ես  ?  :Blush:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Վու՜յ Կաթիլ ջան, էս ինչ լավ բալիկ ես love


 :Blush:  մերսի  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> բա ես  ?


Վա՜յ, չէի նկատել... :Blush:  կներես... :Blush: 
Լավ Քեզ էլ ասեմ, *էս ի՜նչ լավն ե՜ս*  :Jpit: 

Լավ լուրջ..., հավեսին նկարա : :Yes: 
Նկատեցի, որ ֆրանսիայի շապիկն ես կրում, սիրում ես հա՞ ֆրանսիայի հավաքականը  :Rolleyes: 

*Ամեն ինչ փոխադարձ է, սպասում եմ*  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վա՜յ, չէի նկատել... կներես...
> Լավ Քեզ էլ ասեմ, *էս ի՜նչ լավն ե՜ս* 
> 
> Լավ լուրջ..., հավեսին նկարա :
> Նկատեցի, որ ֆրանսիայի շապիկն ես կրում, սիրում ես հա՞ ֆրանսիայի հավաքականը 
> 
> *Ամեն ինչ փոխադարձ է, սպասում եմ*


սիրում եմ Փարիզը ,Նապոլեոնին ,Զիդանին ,Մարսելի <<օլիմպիկին>>,ֆրանսիայի հավաքականին,մի խեսքով Ֆրանսիամոլ եմ:

մերսի կոմպլիմետի համար :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Կաթիլ ջան ինչպես կարելի էր անտարբեր լինել  :Kiss: 




> սիրում եմ Փարիզը ,Նապոլեոնին ,Զիդանին ,Մարսելի <<օլիմպիկին>>,ֆրանսիայի հավաքականին,մի խեսքով Ֆրանսիամոլ եմ:
> 
> մերսի կոմպլիմետի համար


Խնդրեմ  :Blush:  Ֆրանսիամոլ ես  :Shok:  Բացի Նապոլեոնից  :Tongue: , մնացածին կբարևեմ հատուկ ՊèTrօ$-ի կողմից  :Jpit:

----------


## Artgeo

Իմ նկարները ինձ հազվադեպ են դուր գալիս, ներքևի նկարը այդ հազվադեպություններից է  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Արթուր Վինի Պուխին ես նման  :Blush: 
Իրոք, որ հաջողված նկար է  :Rolleyes:

----------


## MariKa

Artgeo ես քեզ հաստատ տեսել եմ, ու ճանաչում եմ, շատ լավ նկար ա

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթուր Վինի Պուխին ես նման 
> Իրոք, որ հաջողված նկար է


Շնորհակալություն  :Smile: 



> Artgeo ես քեզ հաստատ տեսել եմ, ու ճանաչում եմ, շատ լավ նկար ա


Շնորհակալություն  :Smile: 
Check PM  :Wink:  

էս էլ կյանքուլիկիս հետ  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Artgeo-ն լավն ա, չէ՞:  :Love:  Պուպուշ, պոնչիկ, մռութ:  :Tongue:  (կարոտել եմ  :Sad: ) Համ էլ ու՞մ նկարած նկարն ա, որ լավը չլինի: …  :Tongue:   :Rolleyes:   :Blush:  Կարծեմ էդ էն օրն է, որ մետրոյով մեկնել էինք հեռավոր ու անծանոթ ուղևորության... դեպի Չարբախ...  :LOL:  Հավես օր էր:  :Smile:  

Amaru, հետաքրքիր նկար է:  :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
Amaru, էդ նկարդ դիր որպես ավատար, դեմքիկ նկար ա:  :Good:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> էս էլ կյանքուլիկիս հետ


Սիրուն աղջիկ է կյանքուլիկդ: Քանի՞ տարեկան էր այդ ժամանակ:

----------


## Apsara

> Իմ նկարները ինձ հազվադեպ են դուր գալիս, ներքևի նկարը այդ հազվադեպություններից է


ԱԱԱԱԱԱ՜րթ ոնց եմ քեզ կարոտել, ինչ լավն ես այս նկարում, տուշիկներդ հաավեսով կպոկեի :Blush:  :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ա՜րթ, գիտե՞ս քեզ ոնց եմ կարոտել  :Sad: 
Նույնիսկ անհամություններդ  :LOL: 
Նոր նկարներ չունե՞ս, դնես, տեսնեմ ոնց ես:

----------


## Ուլուանա

1. Ակումբային ախպերություն  :Love: 
Վերևում՝ Philosopher, ներքևում՝ Chuk, Ervand, Ուլուանա, Վազգեն:  :Smile: 

2. Ակումբային «մամայություն»  :Love:   :Jpit: 
Բյուրն ու ես  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ես հոգնած ժամանակ


երևի շատ ես պարապել  :Sad: 




> մի քիչ վախեցած նկար


Անահիտը ճիշտ ա ասում. էս նկարը քեզ լավ կսազեր որպես ավատար

----------


## Երվանդ

> 1. Ակումբային ախպերություն 
> Վերևում՝ Philosopher, ներքևում՝ Chuk, Ervand, Ուլուանա, Վազգեն: 
> 
> 2. Ակումբային «մամայություն»  
> Բյուրն ու ես


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> 1. Ակումբային ախպերություն 
> Վերևում՝ Philosopher, ներքևում՝ Chuk, Ervand, Ուլուանա, Վազգեն: 
> 
> 2. Ակումբային «մամայություն»  
> Բյուրն ու ես


Ճիշտ է երբեք չեմ շփվել ձեզ հետ, բայց բոլոր այն նկարները, որտեղ Բյուրակնն ու Ուլուանան կան մի տեսակ լուսաոր են թվում ինձ ու միշտ ժպիտ են առաջացնում  :Smile:  : 
Իսկ Ervand-ը  :Smile:  ասում են չէ՞ լավ մարդը պիտի շատ լինի  :Tongue:  երևի հենց այդպես է որ կա (Ervand բեզ օբիդ  :Wink:  )

----------


## Goga

Artgeo ինչ սիրուն նկարներ են, ինչպես միշտ բարի ժպիտդ դեմքիդ :Smile: 
Երեխեք ինչ լավն եք :Love: Chukin ինչի չեք կարգին տեղ տվել չեմ հասկանում :Angry2: 
Երկրորդ նկարնելա շատ լավը, Բյուր ինչ պուպուշն ես :Love:

----------


## Philosopher

> 1. Ակումբային ախպերություն 
> Վերևում՝ Philosopher, ներքևում՝ Chuk, Ervand, Ուլուանա, Վազգեն: 
> 
> 2. Ակումբային «մամայություն»  
> Բյուրն ու ես


Լավն ենք, էլի :Love:

----------


## Selene

*Artgeo*, ինչ լավ նկար է :Love:  Իսկականից թե հավեսով թուշիկներդ կքաշեի :Smile:  :Kiss: 

Դե ակումբային ախպերությունն էլ :Love:  :Love: Ախպերությունը մնում է ախպերություն :Hands Up:

----------


## Philosopher

*Ավագ մոդերատորական:* 
*Կարմիր գույն, որ միշտ մեզ հետ է*

----------


## քաղաքացի

> *Ավագ մոդերատորական:* 
> *Կարմիր գույն, որ միշտ մեզ հետ է*


Կոմունիզմի վառ գույները  :Lol2:

----------


## CactuSoul

> *Ավագ մոդերատորական:* 
> *Կարմիր գույն, որ միշտ մեզ հետ է*


Վո՜ւյ :Love: … Կծես՝ չայ խմես :Nyam: …  :Love: 

Բայց զգույշ եղեք, հա, կամաց-կամաց իմ հավեսն էլ ա բացվում նկարներ տեղադրելու :Tongue: , բա որ մոտիս եղած կոմպրոմատը «հանրության դատին» ներկայացնե՞մ :Cool:  :Tomato:  :LOL: …
 :Blush: 
 :Kiss:  :Love:

----------


## Kita

> Վո՜ւյ… Կծես՝ չայ խմես… 
> 
> Բայց զգույշ եղեք, հա, կամաց-կամաց իմ հավեսն էլ ա բացվում նկարներ տեղադրելու, բա որ մոտիս եղած կոմպրոմատը «հանրության դատին» ներկայացնե՞մ…


Ան իսկ ով ասաց, որ չպիտի դնես, մենք այդ օրը որոշեցինք: :Tongue:  :Wink: 
Դիր, թող տեսնեն, թե ինչպես են իրենց պահում և ուրախանում ակումբի ադմինը և ավագ մոդերը :LOL:  հա մոռացա, մեկ էլ մի անդամ :Smile: 

Նկարները շատ լավն էին :Love:

----------


## Philosopher

Ոչ կոմպրոմատային, բայց Նկաաաաաար :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոչ կոմպրոմատային, բայց Նկաաաաաար


Վա՜յ, ես էս նկարից չունեմ...  :Shok:  :Sad:  Նոր պարզեցի, որ էդ օրվա նկարներից ոչ բոլորը կան իմ համապատասխան Folder-ում... Բայց հետաքրքիր է, թե ոնց է էդպես պատահել...  :Think:  Չէ՞ որ հետս տանելուց առաջ ամբողջ Folder-ն էր copy արվել... Աչքիս Արշակին ծեծել ա պետք. ինքն էր copy արել:  :Aggressive: 

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ կոմպրոմատային նկարներին...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Apsara

Ով տրամադրություն չունի :Wink: 


դե ժպտացեք :Tongue:

----------


## Selene

Բա դե ոնց կարող էի չժպտալ :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: Շատ օրիգինալ նկար է, Վարդ :Wink:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ով տրամադրություն չունի
> 
> 
> դե ժպտացեք


Ի՞նչ ժպտալ է: Գլուխս ֆռաց  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ի՞նչ ժպտալ է: Գլուխս ֆռաց


Էլի ստացվում է, որ ժպտացել ես։  :LOL:  Էս դրածդ տխուր սմայլիկը որ ֆռռացնենք գլխիվայր, կդառնա ժպտալու սմայլիկ։  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

Մի նկար էլ ես տեղադրեմ...
Հ.Գ. Լինուքսի տակից հազիվ սենց կարողացա տեղադրեմ: Կարծում եմ, կճանաչեք :Smile: :

----------


## Goga

> Մի նկար էլ ես տեղադրեմ...
> Հ.Գ. Լինուքսի տակից հազիվ սենց կարողացա տեղադրեմ: Կարծում եմ, կճանաչեք:


Դե իհարկե, ո՞նց կարող էի չճանաչել :Wink: Շատ լավ նկար է, բայց փողկապդ ու՞ր է :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հ.Գ. Լինուքսի տակից հազիվ սենց կարողացա տեղադրեմ: Կարծում եմ, կճանաչեք:


Երեքիդ էլ ճանաչեցինք:  :Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## Selene

Ես միայն երկուսին :Wink:  Բայց շատ պաշտոնական են է մեր տղաները :Love: 
Իսկ ո՞վ է ձախից առաջինը :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես միայն երկուսին Բայց շատ պաշտոնական են է մեր տղաները
> Իսկ ո՞վ է ձախից առաջինը


Կարծեմ Ակումբի հետ կապ չունի, ուղղակի մի անգամ Ուրվականի հետ Ակումբի հանդիպման էր եկել, էդ օրվանից էր դեմքը ծանոթ։  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Կարծեմ Ակումբի հետ կապ չունի, ուղղակի մի անգամ Ուրվականի հետ Ակումբի հանդիպման էր եկել, էդ օրվանից էր դեմքը ծանոթ։


Ոնց չունի՞, հլը ակումբում գրանցված էլ ա՝ Absar21: Մեր ընկերն ա :Cool: :

----------


## Artgeo

> Մի նկար էլ ես տեղադրեմ...
> Հ.Գ. Լինուքսի տակից հազիվ սենց կարողացա տեղադրեմ: Կարծում եմ, կճանաչեք:


 :Love:  ոնց եմ կարտել...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոնց չունի՞, հլը ակումբում գրանցված էլ ա՝ Absar21: Մեր ընկերն ա:


Վայ, լու՞րջ:  :Shok:  Բա ասա, իմանանք:  :Smile:  Ուղղակի էն ժամանակ, երբ միասին եկել էիք հանդիպման, ինքը դեռ գրանցված չէր Ակումբում, դե, իսկ հետո որ գրանցվել է, ես որտեղի՞ց իմանայի...  :Dntknw:

----------


## Philosopher

*Իրիկուն, Ավանգարդ ու Մենք*

----------


## Ուլուանա

Այնուամենայնիվ, ԱՄՆ–ում լավ բաներ էլ են պատահում,  :Tongue:  օրինակ՝ այստեղի փոքրաթիվ հայերով կազմակերպած պիկնիկը...  :Hands Up:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## rostrix

Բարսելոնա 12.10.2007

----------


## Apsara

Գեղեցիկ վայր ու բարի նկար :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

*rostrix*
Շատ լավ նկար ա :Smile: 
Երազանքներիս քաղաքը :Love:

----------


## Selene

> Գեղեցիկ վայր ու բարի նկար


Ճիշտ որ :Smile: Համաձայն եմ Apsara-ի  հետ :Yes: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Այնուամենայնիվ, ԱՄՆ–ում լավ բաներ էլ են պատահում,  օրինակ՝ այստեղի փոքրաթիվ հայերով կազմակերպած պիկնիկը...


Ինչ լավ նկարներ են, Ան :Smile: Հատկապես վերջինը դուրս եկավ, չնայած այնտեղ մի քիչ դժգոհ ես դուրս եկել, երևի նկարողը շատ է երկարացրել ծիտիկի թռնելու պահը, հա՞ :Wink: , բայց լավն է շատ :Love:

----------


## rostrix

Չէ, պարզապես մինչև նավահանգիստ ահագին քայլել էի ու հոգնել: Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Աբելյան

լիքը նկարներ.

մեր ֆակուլտետի պրոֆեսորականում
կատվիս կծած տեղը
կատուս թաթս ա լպստում
կատուս ձեռով ա անում
կատուս քնած ա
ես՝ այլմոլորակայինի դիմակով
ախպերս ա կծել
Մի օր երազ էի տեսել՝ լիքը կատու էի պահում: Ու հենց հաջորդ օրը հայաթում մի հատ կատու էլ տեսա: Մեր կատվից մի քիչ մեծ ա, բայց չափսերով ավելի փոքր ա: Ահավոր փնթի ա ու անճոռնի: Սկի ձեռ էլ չեմ տալի ու վերջերս չեմ էլ թողում հայաթ գա, որովհետև 1000 ու մի հիվանդություն կունենա ու կատվիս կվարակի: Բայց մեկ մեկ կերակրում եմ: Ինքը շեկ ա ու մի քիչ աղվեսի նման: Ախպերս Մոզիլլայի աղվեսին ա նմանացրել: Համ էլ փնթի ա ու անճոռնի: Դրա համար էլ անունը դրել ենք Մոզիլա (Mozilla-յի ու мазила-յի միջինը):
էս ա
էս էլ ինքը կատվիս հետ

----------


## Apsara

> Այնուամենայնիվ, ԱՄՆ–ում լավ բաներ էլ են պատահում,  օրինակ՝ այստեղի փոքրաթիվ հայերով կազմակերպած պիկնիկը...


Վաայ ինչ լաավ նկարներ եեն, շաատ եմ ձեզ կարոտել, բայց քեզ ավելի շատ Ան :Blush: 
Մի մտածի քիչ-քիչ այդտեղի "լավ" բաները կշատանան ու կհարմարվես :Smile:

----------


## Մարիաննա

> *Իրիկուն, Ավանգարդ ու Մենք*


Հատուկ ֆորումի նորեկների համար ներկայացնեմ «Մենք»-ի կազմին: Ձախից աջ՝ Քաղաքացի, Ervand, Kita, Chuk, Philosopher: Չվրիպեցի չէ՞:  :Hands Up:  Ի դեպ, ինձ թվում է դուք քայլ առ քայլ, ոչ միայն դեպի հայատառ ինտերնետ եք գնում, այլև միջազգային ճանաչման ևս:  :Jpit:  Իհարկե սա չէ գրառմանս շարժառիթը:  :Smile:  
Գիտեք, շուրջ 5 րոպե է փորձում եմ կարդալ ձեր նկարը, բայց ոչ թե շարադրանքը, այլ թարգմանությունը: Ափսո՜ս հունարենից լավ չեմ, թե չէ առավելագույնս մոտենալով բնագրին՝ կփորձեի ներկայացնել «Մենք»-ի մտքի դատողությունները: Դատողություններ, որոնք վազում են նույն շրջանագծով, սակայն դրա հետ մեկտեղ շրջանագծից դուրս են: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ, ինձ հաջողվեց թարգմանել ձեր շարժումների հոգեբանությունը: Թե ինչպիսին էր արդյունքը, ես ձեզ չեմ ասի:  :Smile:  Լավ նկար է: 
Հ.գ. նկարից դուրս, բայց նկարի ներսում մի բան ամպայման կասեմ: Ձեր նկարի մեջի նկարը ինձ շատ է դուր եկել, եթե հնարավություն ունեք, էդ նկարը պատից իջացրեք ու հիմիկվանից փաթեթավորեք:  :Smile: 



> Այնուամենայնիվ, ԱՄՆ–ում լավ բաներ էլ են պատահում


Ինձ թվում է ԱՄՆ-ում շատ լավ բաներ են կատարվում, բայց այդ լավը դու կզգաս միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ քեզանից գոնե մի քիչ կհեռանան  (ուշադրություն, հեռանան, ոչ թե ստիպողաբար հեռացնես  :Smile:  )Հայաստանի հիշողությունները:  :Wink:  Իսկ նկարները բարի էին, բայց ոչ այնքան ուրախ: Հատկապես 3-րդ նկարը:

----------


## Dayana

Սա էլ ես եմ , չնայած էս նկարս արդեն դրել եմ Տեստ էջում  :Blush:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Սա էլ ես եմ , չնայած էս նկարս արդեն դրել եմ Տեստ էջում


Լավիկն ես :Smile:

----------


## Philosopher

> Հատուկ ֆորումի նորեկների համար ներկայացնեմ «Մենք»-ի կազմին: Ձախից աջ՝ Քաղաքացի, Ervand, Kita, Chuk, Philosopher: Չվրիպեցի չէ՞:  Ի դեպ, ինձ թվում է դուք քայլ առ քայլ, ոչ միայն դեպի հայատառ ինտերնետ եք գնում, այլև միջազգային ճանաչման ևս:  Իհարկե սա չէ գրառմանս շարժառիթը:  
> Գիտեք, շուրջ 5 րոպե է փորձում եմ կարդալ ձեր նկարը, բայց ոչ թե շարադրանքը, այլ թարգմանությունը: Ափսո՜ս հունարենից լավ չեմ, թե չէ առավելագույնս մոտենալով բնագրին՝ կփորձեի ներկայացնել «Մենք»-ի մտքի դատողությունները: Դատողություններ, որոնք վազում են նույն շրջանագծով, սակայն դրա հետ մեկտեղ շրջանագծից դուրս են: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ, ինձ հաջողվեց թարգմանել ձեր շարժումների հոգեբանությունը: Թե ինչպիսին էր արդյունքը, ես ձեզ չեմ ասի:  Լավ նկար է: 
> Հ.գ. նկարից դուրս, բայց նկարի ներսում մի բան ամպայման կասեմ: Ձեր նկարի մեջի նկարը ինձ շատ է դուր եկել, եթե հնարավություն ունեք, էդ նկարը պատից իջացրեք ու հիմիկվանից փաթեթավորեք:


Փայլուն ես գրել ու կարծում եմ հասկացել ես Մենք-ի էն իմաստը, որը մենք կցանկանայինք, որ դու հասկանայիր: Ու դրան բոլորովին չի խանգարում էն հանգամանքը, որ որոշ անճշտըությամբ ես ներկայացրել Մենք-ին :Wink:  Ձախից աջ` *Philosopher, Chuk, Kita, Ervand, քաղաքացի*: Բայց դա, իհարկե, դետալ է: Դու հասկացար :Wink:

----------


## Goga

> Սա էլ ես եմ , չնայած էս նկարս արդեն դրել եմ Տեստ էջում


Ինչ սիրուն նկարա Արմին ջան :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Ինչ սիրուն նկարա Արմին ջան


Նապրոսիլաս էլի  :Blush:   Մերսի

----------


## Ուրվական

Մի հատ նկար էլ տեղադրեմ :Smile: , Էլի լինուքսի տակից: Տղեքը սաղ էս նույն ձևի նկար ունեն, բայց վերևի երկաթից ժիմ անելուց, իսկ ես... :Blush:  գլուխ եմ պահում :LOL:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Սա էլ ես եմ , չնայած էս նկարս արդեն դրել եմ Տեստ էջում


Ի՜նչ լավիկն ես  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Մի հատ նկար էլ տեղադրեմ, Էլի լինուքսի տակից: Տղեքը սաղ էս նույն ձևի նկար ունեն, բայց վերևի երկաթից ժիմ անելուց, իսկ ես... գլուխ եմ պահում


Գոռ շատ լավ նկար ա, բայց ափսոս, որ գլուխ ես պահել  :LOL:  (գլուխ պահելն այնքան էլ լավ չէ՜ :Tongue:  )

----------


## Ֆելո

3 անգամից գուշակեք ովա :Blush:

----------


## Amaru

> 3 անգամից գուշակեք ովա


ազգանվանակիցս ա  :Blush:  նիկդ քեզ սազում ա  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 3 անգամից գուշակեք ովա


Դավիթ, բայց դու էս ի՜նչ սոված ես...  :Shok:   :LOL:  Քեզ ինչքան տեսել եմ, համարյա միշտ սոված ես եղել։  :Blush: 
Բայց լավ նկար է։  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. M

սա էլ էլի ես  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> սա էլ էլի ես


Դոկ էսինչ ֆոտեգենիկ ես դու այ մարդ :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 31 վայրկյան անց
Բայց լուրջ դու ես?

----------


## Dr. M

> Դոկ էսինչ ֆոտեգենիկ ես դու այ մարդ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 31 վայրկյան անց
> Բայց լուրջ դու ես?


հիմա ինչ ասեմ մերսի?  :Blush: 
եթե լուրջ, ապա ես եմ, ամառվանից հետո  :Wink:  լավն եմ չէ  :LOL: 
կարող ես QIP-իս վրա նայել, դու էլ հո էդ հնարավորությունը ունես  :Cool:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հավատում եմ հավատում :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> հիմա ինչ ասեմ մերսի? 
> եթե լուրջ, ապա ես եմ, ամառվանից հետո  լավն եմ չէ


Հա սեքսի ես :Smile:

----------


## Մելիք

Artgeo, էս հատուկ քո համարա :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> գլուխ պահելն այնքան էլ լավ չէ՜


լավ ա, լավ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

Յա, Մելի՞ք, էս ի՞նչ առիթով ես սենց կաստումավորվել։ :Smile: 
Բա էն կողքիդ աղջիկն ո՞վա։ :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

> Artgeo, էս հատուկ քո համարա


Իմ համար սենց կլիներ  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Լավիկն ես







> Ի՜նչ լավիկն ես


Մերսի  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

ԼԱվ օրեր էին, էհհ  :Drinks: 




Ես Ձախից ներքևինն եմ  :LOL:  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> ԼԱվ օրեր էին, էհհ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ես Ձախից ներքևինն եմ


Իմ մոտ չի երևում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Vahe

Ես

http://freenet.am/~vahegev/raz.jpg

----------


## Selene

> ԼԱվ օրեր էին, էհհ 
> 
> Ես *Ձախից ներքևինն եմ*


Լավ նկար է, Սամվել :Smile: 
Մենակ թե դու ներքևից ձախինն ես :Tongue:

----------


## Goga

> 3 անգամից գուշակեք ովա


Ինչ սիրուն աչքեր ունես :Blush:  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Վերջին հանդիպման օրը՝ սպասային գլոբալ միջոցառում…
Հ.Գ. չգիտես ինչի Արշակը չափազանց թափանցիկ է դուրս եկել :Think:

----------


## Selene

> Վերջին հանդիպման օրը՝ սպասային գլոբալ միջոցառում…
> Հ.Գ. չգիտես ինչի Արշակը չափազանց թափանցիկ է դուրս եկել


Անուշ լինի սպասը :Nyam: , այսինքն եղել է :Smile: Լավ նկարներ են, Արշակն է մի քիչ շատ  լուսավոր դուրս եկել :Wink: 
Բա գլոբալի համար նկարներ էլ չկա՞ն, Cassiopeia :Think:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Փոքր-ինչ կարմրած՝ մթության պատճառով… :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Բա գլոբալի համար նկարներ էլ չկա՞ն, Cassiopeia


Նկարները հեռախոսով են արվել, գլոբալի նկարներ ապարատ բերողները պետք է տեղադրեն :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հանդիպման նկարներից…

----------


## Արամ

> 3 անգամից գուշակեք ովա


ինցհ լավնա... :Love:  Լավաշը :Tongue:

----------


## Մանե

Հա՞յկ :Shok:  Էս խի՞ ես էս օրը ընկել :Think:  :Shok: 
Էդ խմելուց առաջ ա թե՞ հետո :Smile:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Dayana

Հայկը աչքիս գինի շատ ա սիրում  :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Իսկ սրանց ի՞նչ կասեք… :Think:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Եվ ի դեպ, մեզ կարոտողները թող գան հանդիպումների :Angry2: , ոչ թե մեր նկարներին նայելով կարոտները առնեն :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Եվ ի դեպ, մեզ կարոտողները թող գան հանդիպումների, ոչ թե մեր նկարներին նայելով կարոտները առնեն


Էս վերջին նկարի մեջ կասեք, ով ով ա: Դե Կիտային իմացա:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Էս վերջին նկարի մեջ կասեք, ով ով ա: Դե Կիտային իմացա:


Կիտայից աջ` ֆորումի հարգարժան ադմինիստրատոր Չուկ, նրանից աջ` Աթեիստ, ապա սուպեր մոդեր Philisopher

Իսկ առաջին նկարում, հիվանդատանջ Վերայի կողքի անձնավորությունը՝ Sosoyan :Wink: 
Կարծում եմ մնացածները ճանաչված են :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

Էս ինչ համով հանդիպում էր  :Wink: 
Միայն մի խնդրանք , անուններն էլ գրեք  :Blush:  վայ ուշացել էի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վե՛ր, սպանելու եմ: Էդ սատկած հայացքս ո՞նց ես բռնացրել:  :LOL: 
Էդ էլ նոր երևույթ է: Կուրսեցիներս էլ են նկատել  :Sad:

----------


## Մանե

Էս ե՞րբ եք հավաքվել :Smile: 
Ես էլ եմ ուզում,իիիիի :Shout:   :Shout: 
Բայց ինչ լավն եք :Love:  
ձեզ շաաաաաաաատ եմ կարոտում/ամպի չափ :Sad:  :Love:  :Smile: /

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վե՛ր, սպանելու եմ: Էդ սատկած հայացքս ո՞նց ես բռնացրել:


Ես էլ ասում եմ "Վաաայ, մեր մահը եկելա"-ի իմ մահը ինչիա եկել :LOL:

----------


## Grieg

ծանոթ ժպիտներ են  :Smile:

----------


## Arisol

Լավ եք էլի ապրում...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բյուրի ու Մասսագետի ջահել վախտերը…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի նկարի մեջ ես չկամ, նենց որ կներեք նկարային օֆֆթոփի համար  :LOL:

----------


## Goga

Ինչ լավն եք :Smile:  Բյուր ինչ լավ թուշիկներ ունես, ընենց կքաշե՜ի :Love:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Բյու՜ր, դուք սորտ եք:  :Love: 

Համ էլ ձեռի հետ բացատրում ես, թե ինչ ա նշանակում «Իսկական Իշխանյան» արտահայտությունը:  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Իսկ սրանց ի՞նչ կասեք…


Լավն են  շատ :Smile: 



> Եվ ի դեպ, մեզ կարոտողները թող գան հանդիպումների, ոչ թե մեր նկարներին նայելով կարոտները առնեն


Այս մի հանդիպման համար արդեն ուշ է, Վերա ջան, այնպես որ մնում է նկարները նայել :Tongue:  :Love: 



> Բյուրի ու Մասսագետի ջահել վախտերը…


Բյուրիկը ախր ուրիշա, էլի :Kiss: Մասսագետին էլ ինչ-որ մեկը հաստատ նեղացրելա :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վա՜յ, էս ինչ լավ նկարներ էին։  :Hands Up:  :Love:  Ո՜նց եմ բոլորիդ կարոտել...  :Sad:  
Լավ, հիմա տպավորություննես ասեմ նկարներից. 

Հովսեփը սիմպոյացել ա։  :Rolleyes:  մորուքիկը սազում ա։  :Tongue:   :Ok:  

Սասունը մի քիչ լցվել ա ու ավելի առողջ տեսք ունի։  :Smile:  Թե չէ, հիշու՞մ եք, մի պահ լրիվ դեղնել, մաշկ ու ոսկոր էր դառել խեղճը...  :Sad:   :Blush:  Լավ ա, հիմա դզվել ա։  :Wink: 

Բյուրի մազերը հավես երկարել են։  :Love:  Դառել ա էն հին Բյուրը, suprise.am-ի։  :Smile: 

Բյուր, իսկ էս առաջին դրածդ փոքր ժամանակվա նկարի մեջ մի տեսակ քեզ նման չես։  :Shok:  Իսկ այ Հովոն լրիվ ինքն ա։  :Wink:  Էն մի քիչ ավելի մեծ ժամանակվա նկարներիցդ դիր, էլի, դրանցում շատ լավն ես։  :Love: 




> Ինչ լավն եք Բյուր ինչ լավ թուշիկներ ունես, ընենց կքաշե՜ի


Ինչ վերաբերում է թուշիկներին, ապա ես կասեի, որ հիմա շատ ավելի լավն են։  :Hands Up:  Ես հիմա կքաշեի...  :Sorry:  Ափսոս, որ չեմ կարող...  :Sad:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Սասունը մի քիչ լցվել ա ու ավելի առողջ տեսք ունի։  Թե չէ, հիշու՞մ եք, մի պահ լրիվ դեղնել, մաշկ ու ոսկոր էր դառել խեղճը...   Լավ ա, հիմա դզվել ա։


Վա՜յ, մեռա: Էս ի՞նչ ես ասում Անահիտ: Ո՞նց թե առողջ տեսք ունեմ:  :Shok:   :LOL: 
Ի գիտիություն ասեմ, որ սա իմ հիվանդանալու առաջին օրն էր  :Smile: 
Այսինքն դեռ երկար պիտի ոսկորոտ մնամ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի նկարի մեջ ես չկամ, նենց որ կներեք նկարային օֆֆթոփի համար


Իիիի՜, հասկացանք, որ մեկի մեջ ես չկամ: Բայց չե՞ք պատրաստվում պարզել, թե որի  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Բյուր, իսկ էս առաջին դրածդ փոքր ժամանակվա նկարի մեջ մի տեսակ քեզ նման չես։


Ո՞նց նման չեմ  :Sad: 
Ախր էդ էն հայացքն է, որ տարիների ընթացքում չի փոխվել: Կարող եմ նույն հայացքով տարբեր տարիքի նկարներ դնել, որ համոզվեք:

----------


## Արշակ

> Իիիի՜, հասկացանք, որ մեկի մեջ ես չկամ: Բայց չե՞ք պատրաստվում պարզել, թե որի


Առաջին նկարում երևի դու ես, իսկ երկրորդում էն դվայնիկ քուրիկդ, չէ՞  :Cool: 
Բայց ի՜նչ նման եք։ Որ չիմանայի, որ տենց նման քույր ունես, կկարծեի, թե նույն մարդն է երկու նկարներում էլ։ Մորաքրոջդ աղջիկն է, չէ՞։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քույրիկս չի է  :LOL: 
Հորաքրոջս աղջկա աղջիկն է  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Համ էլ ձեռի հետ բացատրում ես, թե ինչ ա նշանակում «Իսկական Իշխանյան» արտահայտությունը:


Իսկականից  :Smile: 
Սա էլ բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր կարծում էին, թե «իսկական Իշխանյան» ստորագրությունը մեծամտություն է: Բոլոր նկարների մեջ իսկական Իշխանյաններ են, թեկուզ մի մասն ուրիշ ազգանուն է կրում  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ո՞նց նման չեմ 
> Ախր էդ էն հայացքն է, որ տարիների ընթացքում չի փոխվել: Կարող եմ նույն հայացքով տարբեր տարիքի նկարներ դնել, որ համոզվեք:


Հայացքը նկատի չունեի. հայացքն իրոք նման է, բայց դեմքդ նման չի։  :Tongue:  Քո դեմքը կլոր է, իսկ էդ նկարի մեջ երկար է երևում, համ էլ մի տեսակ ճապոնացու ես նման։  :LOL:   :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

կատուս հաց ա ուտում
կատուս՝ հարևանի կատվի հետ
մի հատ հասարակ նկար էլ իմ կողմից. Ռոմա-Լացիո խաղն եմ նայում

----------


## Dayana

> կատուս հաց ա ուտում
> կատուս՝ հարևանի կատվի հետ
> մի հատ հասարակ նկար էլ իմ կողմից. Ռոմա-Լացիո խաղն եմ նայում


Փիսոդ մռութա  :Love:  շատ լավն ա  :Smile: 
Դու էլ տենց մի լարվի Ռոմա-Լացիո խաղի համար  :Wink:

----------


## Մանե

> Ռոմա-Լացիո խաղն եմ նայում


Իմ դեմքն էլ ա մոտավորապես սենց ֆուտբոլ նայելիս :Wink:  :LOL: 
Էն աստիճա,որ խաղի ժամանակ վախում են կողքս նստեն :Smile: 

Դե փիսոյիդ մասին չասեմ :Love:

----------


## Մանե

Ավատարիս նկարը`Ես ու Սևանը *կոլաժ* եղած :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## Selene

Մանե ջան լավ նկար է :Love: ,( կամ էլ լավ *կոլաժ* է :Shok: , առաջին անգամ եմ այս բառը լսում, տեսնես` ի՞նչ է նշանակում :Xeloq: ), բայց առանց ակնոցների այս տարի փորձի միասնանաս Սևանի հետ, լավ, ուղղակի ես մարդկանց աչքերին սիրում եմ նայել առանց արևային ակնոցների միջնորդության :Blush:  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Ավատարիս նկարը`Ես ու Սևանը *կոլաժ* եղած


Կոլաժ-ը ես էլ չհասկացա բայց դու լավն ես  :Wink:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Ավատարիս նկարը`Ես ու Սևանը *կոլաժ* եղած


Մանե սիրուն ես :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> Մանե ջան լավ նկար է





> Կոլաժ-ը ես էլ չհասկացա բայց դու լավն ես





> Մանե սիրուն ես


Չգիտեմ կեղծավորությունա թե ինչ… գուցե լավը թվալու ձև… եսի՞մ… հատկապես չեմ հավատա կյանքում, որ Սելենը կամ Դայանան կեղծավորեն, բայց…
Մի խոսքով, Մանե ջան կներես, բայց այս նկարը ինձ հեչ դուր չի գալիս: :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Չգիտեմ կեղծավորությունա թե ինչ… գուցե լավը թվալու ձև… եսի՞մ… հատկապես չեմ հավատա կյանքում, որ Սելենը կամ Դայանան կեղծավորեն, բայց…
> Մի խոսքով, Մանե ջան կներես, բայց այս նկարը ինձ հեչ դուր չի գալիս:


Հայկ ջան ուղղակի մարդկանց ճաշակներն ու պատկերացումները տարբեր են   :Wink:  , բայց այս նկարում Մանե-ն իսկապես շատ լավիկն է  :Smile:  Իսկ կեղծավորեւթյուն անել ուրախ եմ որ գիտես , ես չեմ կարողանում  :Sad:

----------


## Ծով

Ո՞ր մեկն ա Բյուրը :LOL: 
 :Think:

----------


## Dayana

Ես վերջերս  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Ես վերջերս


Լավիկն ես :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. Հարգում եմ հատակին նստող մարդկանց :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Լավիկն ես
> Հ.Գ. Հարգում եմ հատակին նստող մարդկանց


մերսի  :Love: 
Գիտեմ , ուրիշից եմ սովորել  :Wink:   :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ավատարիս նկարը`Ես ու Սևանը *կոլաժ* եղած


Ես գիտեմ, թե ինչ է կոլաժը, բայց այս նկարի կոլաժությունը չնկատեցի...  :Dntknw: 
Եթե սարսափելի որակը հաշվի չառնենք, նկարը լավն է, այսինքն՝ դու լավ ես դուրս եկել։  :Wink:

----------


## Մանե

:LOL: 
ժող ջան,կոլաժ ասվածը էն ա,որ էդ հենց բնօրինակը չի,խառնաց ա Սևանի ուրիշ ֆոնի հետ,դրա համար էլ ես լավ չեմ երևում :Smile: 
համ էլ մերսի կարծիքների համար :Love:  :Smile: 

Ան,մի օր քեզ բնօրինակը ցույց կտամ,կնկատես :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

Նոր եմ նկարվել...

----------


## Amaru

Չաղացել ես  :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նոր եմ նկարվել...


Հենո, դու արդեն ընդհանրապես առանց ծխախոտի չե՞ս նկարվում։  :Shok:  
Մի բան ասեմ, չնեղանաս. բայց եթե կարծում ես, թե ծխելով նկարվելը շատ տպավորիչ է, ապա չարաչար սխալվում ես...  :Blush:

----------


## Հենո

Ուլուանա ջան ես առանց սիգարետի նկարներ ունեմ պռոստո շատ եմ սիրում սիգարետով նկարներ էս նկարն էլ ընգերսա նկարել…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հայերն ու Աշունը ԱՄՆ–ում...  :Jpit: 


Ես ու աշունը ԱՄՆ–ում...  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

Ես տենց էլ գիտեի, որ Հայստանում ես :LOL: 
Պուպուշ ա :Love:

----------


## Արամ

> Հայերն ու Աշունը ԱՄՆ–ում... 
> 
> 
> Ես ու աշունը ԱՄՆ–ում...



Էլի կովային հատկություներս արթնացան......ախորժակս բացվեց

----------


## Մելիք

Ресторан "ЯРЬ"
20-րդ դարի ռուս գրեթե բոլոր խոշոր գրողների սիրած լռվելավայրերից մեկը
Դե 21-ում էլ ջոկիք... :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Յա՜...  :Shok:  Դա՞վ, էս կարգին «солидный» երիտասարդ ես դառել։  :Jpit: 
Բայց «լռվելավայր» բառը լավն էր։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Lapterik

Էս էլ ես ու Ներսես_Am-ը ԵՊՀ-ի կենտրոնականում, տրամս էտ ժամանակ միլիոն էր, լավ էր, բայց չանցա մի խանի րոպե, դարձավ մինուս անվերջ:  :Cry: 
Իմ ու Ներսեսի մոտ մանկապարտեզային կարգավիճակ էր:  :LOL: 
http://www.imageshare.am/view/967935...020_resize.JPG

Մի հատ էլ, էլի ես ու Ներսեսը:
http://www.imageshare.am/view/488020...019_resize.JPG
Մի հատ էլ ես ու ընկերուհիս:
http://www.imageshare.am/view/365031...014_resize.JPG
Մի հատ էլ ես, ընկերուհուս կտրել եմ նկարից :Smile: 
http://www.imageshare.am/view/101329...21_resize1.JPG
Մի հատ էլ ես ու ընկերուհիս:
http://www.imageshare.am/view/444358...013_resize.JPG

Ու էս ամեն ինչը ԵՊՀ-ի կենտրոնականում: 
Էսքան նկար ես երբ էի տեղադրել, որ էսօր տեղադրեցի:  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Էս էլ ես ու Ներսես_Am-ը ԵՊՀ-ի կենտրոնականում, տրամս էտ ժամանակ միլիոն էր, լավ էր, բայց չանցա մի խանի րոպե, դարձավ մինուս անվերջ: 
> Իմ ու Ներսեսի մոտ մանկապարտեզային կարգավիճակ էր: 
> http://www.imageshare.am/view/967935...020_resize.JPG
> 
> Մի հատ էլ, էլի ես ու Ներսեսը:
> http://www.imageshare.am/view/488020...019_resize.JPG
> Մի հատ էլ ես ու ընկերուհիս:
> http://www.imageshare.am/view/365031...014_resize.JPG
> Մի հատ էլ ես, ընկերուհուս կտրել եմ նկարից
> ...


Ընկերուհիդ... :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
Ինքը ընկեր ունի՞:
Եթե չէ, կծանոթացնես :Love: :
 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ընկերուհիդ...
> Ինքը ընկեր ունի՞:
> Եթե չէ, կծանոթացնես:


Ընկերը պատ չի, կարելի ա տեղափոխել, պետք եղավ օգնել, ասա  :Wink: 

Լապտերիկ, դու ինձ ասա դու ընկեր ունե՞ս  :Love: 


Մնացած աղջիկներին զգուշացնում եմ, Ներսեսը ընկերուհի ունի  :Angry2:  Ինքը մեր քրոջ ընկերնա, իրան խոսացնող չլինի  :Goxakan:

----------


## Dayana

Սա էլ ես եմ փոքրիկ ժամանակ  :LOL:

----------


## Selene

> Սա էլ ես եմ փոքրիկ ժամանակ


Վույ, պուճուր ջան :Love:  Էս ինչքան անմեղ ես նայում բայց :Rolleyes:

----------


## Dayana

> Վույ, պուճուր ջան Էս ինչքան անմեղ ես նայում բայց


Մերսի  :Blush:  Նկարը վատ որակի էր մ հետո էլ ֆոտոշոփից 10 կիլոմետր հեռու մարդս մի քիչ բզբզեցի ավելի վատացավ , բայց մերսի  :Blush:

----------


## Ann87

> Սա էլ ես եմ փոքրիկ ժամանակ


մռութ բալիկ ես :Smile:  :Kiss:  :Yerexa:

----------


## Lapterik

> Ընկերը պատ չի, կարելի ա տեղափոխել, պետք եղավ օգնել, ասա 
> 
> Լապտերիկ, դու ինձ ասա դու ընկեր ունե՞ս 
> 
> 
> Մնացած աղջիկներին զգուշացնում եմ, Ներսեսը ընկերուհի ունի  Ինքը մեր քրոջ ընկերնա, իրան խոսացնող չլինի


Արթուր որ ինձ պետք լինի, կօգնես՞: :LOL: 
Լավ համեստությունս դնեմ կողքի, ասեմ ընկեր չունեմ (դեռևս):  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> մռութ բալիկ ես


մերսի  :Blush:

----------


## Ann87

սա էլ ես եմ :Blush: գիթառ նվագել չգիտեմ ուղղակի շատ եմ սիրում :Love:

----------


## Dayana

> սա էլ ես եմգիթառ նվագել չգիտեմ ուղղակի շատ եմ սիրում


Վա~խ կիթառ  :Love:  վո՞նց եմ սիրում ։ Սովորի կիթառը լավ բանա  :Wink:  որ հաջորդ անգամ արդեն ձայնագրությունդ տեղադրես  :Wink:

----------


## Ann87

> Վա~խ կիթառ  վո՞նց եմ սիրում ։ Սովորի կիթառը լավ բանա  որ հաջորդ անգամ արդեն ձայնագրությունդ տեղադրես


վատ չեր լինի որ սովորեի :Love: կաշխատեմ :Blush:

----------


## Lapterik

Էս ինչ աշխուժություն ա տիրում:
Էլի էս, ու ոչ միայն ես...
Վերջինը ինչպես նկատեցիք ավատարս ա:
Էն տղան էլ, որ տեսնում եք, Ներսեսն ա դասի ժամանակ, քնած վիճակում:

Հ.Գ. Դե էլ չասեմ, որ հեռախոսի նկարներա ու որակը շատ վատն ա:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Էս ինչ աշխուժություն ա տիրում:
> Էլի էս, ու ոչ միայն ես...
> Վերջինը ինչպես նկատեցիք ավատարս ա:
> Էն տղան էլ, որ տեսնում եք, Ներսեսն ա դասի ժամանակ, քնած վիճակում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Դե էլ չասեմ, որ հեռախոսի նկարներա ու որակը շատ վատն ա:


Անյուտ ջան, լավ նկարներ են  :Kiss: 
Բայց Քեզ ինչ-որ մեկին նմանացնում եմ, ուղղակի տեղը չեմ բերում թե ու՞մ  :Think: 
Տարօրինակա... նմանացնում եմ :Xeloq: , բայց ու՞մ  :Dntknw:

----------


## Selene

*Ann87*, լավ նկար է, կարծես պրոֆեսիոնալ կիթառահար լինես :Smile: 
*Լապտերիկ*, երկրորդ նկարը ամենաշատը դուրս եկավ :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Լապտերիկ*, երկրորդ նկարը ամենաշատը դուրս եկավ


Ինձ էլ։  :Love:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> սա էլ ես եմգիթառ նվագել չգիտեմ ուղղակի շատ եմ սիրում


Ann87- շա՜տ եմ սիրում կիթառ :Love: , Քեզ սազում ա  :Blush: 

Dayana ինչ լավ բալիկ ես  :Yerexa:   :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> սա էլ ես եմգիթառ նվագել չգիտեմ ուղղակի շատ եմ սիրում


Լավ նկար է։  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> *ivy* շա՜տ եմ սիրում կիթառ, Քեզ սազում ա


Չհասկացա... ivy–ն ի՞նչ կապ ուներ...  :Dntknw:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Տեսեք թե ի՜նչ նկար եմ գտե՜լ արխիվիցս  :Yerexa:  լոոոոոոոոլ  :Jpit:   :Blush: 

Տեսնես ու՞մ եմ նման  :Xeloq:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Չհասկացա... ivy–ն ի՞նչ կապ ուներ...


վա՜յ շփոթվել եմ  :Pardon:

----------


## Selene

Մամայիդ իմ կարծիքով :Think:  :Love: Բայց դե շատ համովիկն ես, է :Rolleyes:

----------


## Lapterik

> Տեսեք թե ի՜նչ նկար եմ գտե՜լ արխիվիցս  լոոոոոոոոլ  
> 
> Տեսնես ու՞մ եմ նման


Վիվ մամադ շատ սիրուն ա, դու էլ նենց ոչինչ :Smile:  կատակ եմ անում, շատ չավ բալիկ ես: Վիվ ես էլ ունեի էտ շորիկից գիտես, մինչև հիմա պահել եմ:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Տեսեք թե ի՜նչ նկար եմ գտե՜լ արխիվիցս  լոոոոոոոոլ  
> 
> Տեսնես ու՞մ եմ նման


Քթից վերև՝ Մամային, քթից ներքև՝ Պապային:

Բայց լավն ես  :Love: 

Հ.Գ. Ու ընդհանրապես, բոլորդ էլ լավն եք  :Love: 

Հ.Հ.Գ. Խոսքս աղջիկների մասին էր  :Tongue:

----------


## Chilly

Նայում եմ բոլորիդ նկարներն ու մտածում, որ ձեր գրառումները կարդալիս ձեզ բոլորովին էլ էդպիսին չեմ պատկերացրել, հետաքրքիր է, ինձ ինչպես եք պատկերացնում (իհարկե, եթե պատկերացնում եք :Wink:  :Smile:  :Blush: )

----------


## Lapterik

> Նայում եմ բոլորիդ նկարներն ու մտածում, որ ձեր գրառումները կարդալիս ձեզ բոլորովին էլ էդպիսին չեմ պատկերացրել, հետաքրքիր է, ինձ ինչպես եք պատկերացնում (իհարկե, եթե պատկերացնում եք)


Դրա համար սկզբից նկարները նայի, նոր կարդա գրառումները :Wink: : 
Ինչի էս մի տեսակ ջղայն:

----------


## Apsara

Էս էլ մ*ՈՒ*նք :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Տեսեք թե ի՜նչ նկար եմ գտե՜լ արխիվիցս  լոոոոոոոոլ  
> 
> Տեսնես ու՞մ եմ նման


Էդ ժամանակ ոնց որ թե դեռ կարգին չէիր կողմնորոշվել, թե ավելի շատ ում նմանվես,  :LOL:  հատկապես որ մամադ ու պապադ նմանություն ունեն։  :Wink:  Բայց հիմիկվա նկարներիցդ դատելով՝ երևի ավելի շատ մամայիդ ես նման։  :Smile: 



> Նայում եմ բոլորիդ նկարներն ու մտածում, որ ձեր գրառումները կարդալիս ձեզ բոլորովին էլ էդպիսին չեմ պատկերացրել, հետաքրքիր է, ինձ ինչպես եք պատկերացնում (իհարկե, եթե պատկերացնում եք)


Վայ... Ես լրիվ ուրիշ էի պատկերացնում...  :Shok:  Էնքան ուրիշ, որ... մինչև հիմա գիտեի, թե աղջիկ ես...  :Blush:   :Blush:  Լավ, կարևորը՝ արդեն իմացա, սրանից հետո գրառումներդ կարդալիս կփորձեմ պատկերացնել այս նկարը։  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chilly

> Դրա համար սկզբից նկարները նայի, նոր կարդա գրառումները: 
> Ինչի էս մի տեսակ ջղայն:


Ջղայն չեմ, լուրջ եմ ձևանում  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. ավելի լավ է նախ գրածները կարդամ, չեմ սիրում մարդկանց մասին արտաքինից կարծիք կազմել  :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ես էլ կամ  :Scare: 

բոբո եմ:
BOBO էս քո մասին չէր  :LOL:

----------


## Chilly

> Վայ... Ես լրիվ ուրիշ էի պատկերացնում...  Էնքան ուրիշ, որ... մինչև հիմա գիտեի, թե աղջիկ ես...   Լավ, կարևորը՝ արդեն իմացա, սրանից հետո գրառումներդ կարդալիս կփորձեմ պատկերացնել այս նկարը։


չէ, տղա եմ, պապայի արև!

----------


## Dayana

> Էս էլ մ*ՈՒ*նք


Բոլորը կային բացի Apsara-ից  :Wink:  ու բոլորն էլ լավ են , չնայած մենակ Հայկին ճանաչեցի  :Smile: 





> Տեսեք թե ի՜նչ նկար եմ գտե՜լ արխիվիցս  լոոոոոոոոլ  
> 
> Տեսնես ու՞մ եմ նման


Վիվ էնքան լավն ես նմանացնելու կարիք չկա , երկուսին էլ նման ես  :Love:   Որ հիմա սենց պուճուր լինեիր թուշիկներդ կքաշեի  :Love:

----------


## Selene

> Նայում եմ բոլորիդ նկարներն ու մտածում, որ ձեր գրառումները կարդալիս ձեզ բոլորովին էլ էդպիսին չեմ պատկերացրել, հետաքրքիր է, ինձ ինչպես եք պատկերացնում (իհարկե, եթե պատկերացնում եք)


Ես քեզ հենց այդպիսին էլ պատկերացրել եմ :Smile: Դե անձնագրիդ նկարից ելնելով :Blush:  Բայց մի  տեսակ դժգոհ հայացք ունես այստեղ :Think: 



> Էս էլ մ*ՈՒ*նք


*Դունք* շատ լավն եք :Love:

----------


## Մարիաննա

> Էս էլ մՈՒնք


Դունք իհարկե լավն եք, միայն թե չես ասի, 4-րդ նկարի կապույտ շարֆով աղջիկը ակումբցի՞ է:  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Դունք իհարկե լավն եք, միայն թե չես ասի, 4-րդ նկարի կապույտ շարֆով աղջիկը ակումբցի՞ է:


Ակումբից չէ :Wink:  Բայց ակումբի Վազգենի քույրն է :Smile:  հեռու չէ :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Էդ ժամանակ ոնց որ թե դեռ կարգին չէիր կողմնորոշվել, թե ավելի շատ ում նմանվես,  հատկապես որ մամադ ու պապադ նմանություն ունեն։  Բայց հիմիկվա նկարներիցդ դատելով՝ երևի ավելի շատ մամայիդ ես նման։


Հա դե էն ժամանակ շատ էլ հասկանում էի  :LOL: , իմ համար սոսկա էի ուտում  :Yerexa: 





> Վիվ էնքան լավն ես նմանացնելու կարիք չկա , երկուսին էլ նման ես   Որ հիմա սենց պուճուր լինեիր թուշիկներդ կքաշեի


Լիներ ես էլ կսիրեի  :Love: 
երեխա բաց չեմ թողում  :LOL:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Էս ինչ աշխուժություն ա տիրում:
> Հ.Գ. Դե էլ չասեմ, որ հեռախոսի նկարներա ու որակը շատ վատն ա:


Հա լավ, էլ մի... ոնց կաս նենց դուրս ես գալիս. :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ.
Բայց վատ չի գիտես. :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Տեսնես ու՞մ եմ նման


Մամային. :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

կրկին և նորից մ*ՈՒ*նք :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Չուկի ու Փիլոյի գլխարկները սպանիչ են։  :Hands Up: 
Իսկ էն վերջին նկարում ինչի՞ եք բոլորդ տենց «տրաքած» վիճակում...  :Unsure: 

Ես էլ եմ ուզում...  :Love:   :Blush:  Կարոտել եմ...  :Sad:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> կրկին և նորից մ*ՈՒ*նք


Դունքի նկարները շա՜տ լավն են  :Wink: , Բյուրակնին, Չուկին, Երվանդին և Հայկին ( Guest եթե չեմ սխալվում  :Xeloq: ) ճանաչեցի, իսկ մնացածին՝ ոչ  :Pardon:   :Blush: , եթե կարելի է ներկայացրեք խնդրում եմ  :Dntknw:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Դունքի նկարները շա՜տ լավն են , Բյուրակնին, Չուկին, Երվանդին և Հայկին ( Guest եթե չեմ սխալվում ) ճանաչեցի, իսկ մնացածին՝ ոչ  , եթե կարելի է ներկայացրեք խնդրում եմ


Ես չկամ  :Beee:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսկ էն վերջին նկարում ինչի՞ եք բոլորդ տենց «տրաքած» վիճակում...


նայիր  մեջտեղի նկարը :Drinks:

----------


## Lapterik

> կրկին և նորից մ*ՈՒ*նք


Վերջին նկարը լավնա, բայց մեկին չեմ ճանաչւոմ, ով ա՞, ձախ կողմնը:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Ես չկամ


Բայց ես Քեզ չեմ ճանաչում  :Pardon: , Դու էլ կա՞ս  :Dntknw:

----------


## Աբելյան

մի շաբաթ առաջ պարապմունքին մերոնցից մեկը բառիս բուն իմաստով թռավ դեմքիս.

Հ.Գ. կապտուկը լավ էլ բնական կապտուկ ա ստացվել նկարի մեջ  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

Ժող,վերջին նկարում Հովսեփն ա,Սասունը,Էդոն,բա մյո՞ւսը :Think: 

Հայկ,լավ հարմար վայրէջք են արել  :LOL: 
Բայց իսկական ա՞  :Think:

----------


## Apsara

> Վերջին նկարը լավնա, բայց մեկին չեմ ճանաչւոմ, ով ա՞, ձախ կողմնը:





> Ժող,վերջին նկարում Հովսեփն ա,Սասունը,Էդոն,բա մյո՞ւսը
> 
> Հայկ,լավ հարմար վայրէջք են արել 
> Բայց իսկական ա՞


Երեխեք ոնցա զգացվում, որ քիչ եք գալիս հանդիպումներին Rastaմա վերջի նկարի ձախ կողմում :Tongue:

----------


## Ծով

աաաաաաաաաա...լօօօօօօօօօլ...լավ նկարներ էին, կարոտս կարելի է ասել ոմանցից առա...բայց էն վերջինում բանկի հաշիվն ա պակասում, որ փող փոխանցենք/ լօօօօօօլ/
 :Love: 
Ահագին մեծացել եք, փոխվել եք, ինչ-որ կարոտ ա նկատվում առ ինձ...
լօօօօօլ
Շնորհակալություն Վարդին :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ,լավ հարմար վայրէջք են արել 
> Բայց իսկական ա՞


իսկական ա
բայց 5-6 օրում դզվեց

----------


## Chilly

մարդ 120 մետր բարձրության վրա  :Smile:   :Super Man:

----------


## Chilly

1-ին ՄՈՒՆՔԻ 4-րդ նկարի կարմիր շարֆով աղջիկն ով ա՞, հը՞  :Blush:

----------


## Մանե

*Chilly*
CactuSoul :Wink: 

Վարդ,ոչ թե քիչ եմ գալիս,այլ կարելի ա ասել ընդհանրապես չեմ գալիս :Wink:  :Smile:  :Sad:

----------


## Philosopher

*Լաաաավն ենք* :Love:

----------


## Լէգնա

> *Լաաաավն ենք*


նեա, վաբշե  :Tongue:

----------


## Grieg

...

----------


## Cassiopeia

Grieg, նկարդ ոնց որ անտիկ աշխարհի քանդակված գլուխներից լինի…  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

> ...



Ապոլոնս  :Love: 
հ.գ. Հա Ես Վարդին սիրում եմ,ինչ-որ մեկը դե՞մ է  :Tongue:

----------


## Մելիք

> նեա, վաբշե


իիի, ո՞նց թե վաբշե: Լյաաաաաավն են :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մեր վերջին նկարներից...

1. Մենք  :Smile: 
2. Ես  :Blush:

----------


## Vishapakah

Տղան սիրուն է, աղջիկն էլ. :Smile: 
Կուլտուրական, ինտելիգենտ ընտանիք. :Wink:

----------


## Goga

> Մեր վերջին նկարներից...
> 
> 1. Մենք 
> 2. Ես


Ինչ լավն եք դուք :Love:

----------


## Արամ

> Մեր վերջին նկարներից...
> 
> 1. Մենք 
> 2. Ես


Մենակ մեկնա պակասում  կոլոտ, ու Մամայի ձեռներում :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժող, հեչ տեսե՞լ եք ոտքերի վրայից աճած գլուխ։  :Tongue:  Չե՞ք տեսել։  :Shok:  Լավ, ուրեմն տեսեք, վախեցեք։  :LOL:  Ես էլ որ տեսա, ահագին վախեցել էի։  :Blush:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հետաքրքիր նկարներ էին…  :Wink:  չես փոխվել

----------


## Arisol

LOL, Ան, վերջն ես  :LOL:  :

----------


## Selene

> Մեր վերջին նկարներից...
> 
> 1. Մենք 
> 2. Ես


Ինչ լավ նկարներ էին, հատկապես Մենք-ը  :Love: 



> Ժող, հեչ տեսե՞լ եք ոտքերի վրայից աճած գլուխ։  Չե՞ք տեսել։  Լավ, ուրեմն տեսեք, վախեցեք։  Ես էլ որ տեսա, ահագին վախեցել էի։


Ան, ինչ էլ լավ է ստացվել :Hands Up:  բայց վախենալու չէին :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Ժող, հեչ տեսե՞լ եք ոտքերի վրայից աճած գլուխ։  Չե՞ք տեսել։  Լավ, ուրեմն տեսեք, վախեցեք։  Ես էլ որ տեսա, ահագին վախեցել էի։


Հրաշալի նկարներ են  :Hands Up:  Բայց վախենալ կամ վախացնել  չստացվեց  :Tongue:

----------


## ^SRTIK^LA^

Երեխեք ես էլ ես իմ բալիկների հետ /չգիտեմ կստացվի թե չէ առաջին անգամ եմ փորձում

----------


## Second Chance

> Երեխեք ես էլ ես իմ բալիկների հետ /չգիտեմ կստացվի թե չէ առաջին անգամ եմ փորձում


Ստացվելա :Smile:  մի աղջիկդ քեզ շատա նման :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

Chilly ու Վարդան  :Love:   :Blush:   :Jpit:  

Անահիտ, կայֆ նկարներ են  :Smile:   :Love: 

^SRTIK^LA^
լավն եք  :Smile:   :Smile:  բա իրանք ակումբում չկա՞ն)) 

ու ընդհանրապես՝ ինչ լավն եք բոլորդ)))

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Երեխեք ես էլ ես իմ բալիկների հետ /չգիտեմ կստացվի թե չէ առաջին անգամ եմ փորձում



Բավական լավ ստացվել է… Ի դեպ, մականունը ստիպում էր մտածել, որ այն պատկանում է 18-20 տարեկան անձնավորության... Ակումբում ավելանում են մայրիկները :Smile: … Իրոք մեծ աղջիկդ քեզ շատ է նման…

----------


## Ուրվական

> Երեխեք ես էլ ես իմ բալիկների հետ /չգիտեմ կստացվի թե չէ առաջին անգամ եմ փորձում


Ձեր աջ կողմի բալիկը էս ինչքան ա ձեզ նման, ոնց որ դուք լինեք :Smile: :

----------


## Chilly

Լավ տերևաթափ է չէ?
Ափսոս նկարը լրիվությամբ չեմ կարող դնել...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ձեր աջ կողմի բալիկը էս ինչքան ա ձեզ նման, ոնց որ դուք լինեք:


Վայ, ես էլ հենց տեսա, էդ էի ուզում ասել։  :Smile: 

Chilly, տերևաթափը լավն է, բայց դեմքդ աղոտ է երևում։  :Blush:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Լավ տերևաթափ է չէ?
> Ափսոս նկարը լրիվությամբ չեմ կարող դնել...


Վույ՜ տերևաթափ  :Blush:

----------


## ivy

Չիլի, շատ սիրուն նկար է:  :Smile: 

Սա էլ իմ նկարը՝ քույրիկիս հետ:  :Smile: 
Ես ձախից եմ, կանաչա–մոխրագույն բաճկոնով:

----------


## Arisol

> Լավ տերևաթափ է չէ?
> Ափսոս նկարը լրիվությամբ չեմ կարող դնել...


Չեմ ջոկում ես պպզած նկարների կայֆը… Հայ տղեքի մեծամասնությունը էդ պոզայով ա նկարվում, բայց ինչի՞՞՞՞  :Xeloq:  :

*ivy* , լավիկն ես  :Blush:

----------


## ^SRTIK^LA^

> Լավ տերևաթափ է չէ?
> Ափսոս նկարը լրիվությամբ չեմ կարող դնել...


"Ջիջիլ"  էս՞  գցում: Շատ էլ որ մենք  այդպիսի տերեվաթափ չունենք,չի կարելի չէ  :Nono: մարդկանց առանց այն էլ կարոտած հոգինորն  էլ ավելի կարոտով լցնել :Cray:

----------


## Selene

*^SRTIK^LA^*, շատ լավ նկար է, բայց ես երբեք չէի մտածի, որ այդ տարիքի բալիկներ ունեք :Think: 
*Chilly*, տերևաթափը շատ հավանեցի  :Rolleyes: 
*ivy*, շատ ուրախ ու ժպտուն նկար է, ի դեպ, ավատարիդ աղջկան նման ես :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հենց նոր…
Էլի պարապ մնացի :LOL:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Հենց նոր…
> Էլի պարապ մնացի


 :Shok: 
Էս ոնցոր սիրունացե՞լ ես, թե՞ աչքիս ամեն բան էլի թարս է  երևում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Մանե

> Հենց նոր…
> *Էլի պարապ մնացի*


Տնօրենիդ համարը տուր,ես կտեղեկացնեմ :LOL:  :LOL:  :Blush: 
Լավն ես  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Էս ոնցոր սիրունացե՞լ ես, թե՞ աչքիս ամեն բան էլի թարս է  երևում


Հաստատ թարսա երևում… :LOL:

----------


## Second Chance

> Սա էլ իմ նկարը՝ քույրիկիս հետ: 
> Ես ձախից եմ, կանաչա–մոխրագույն բաճկոնով:


Ճիշտ է շատ նման ես ավատարիդ նկարին :Smile:  լավն ես շատ...



> Հենց նոր…
> Էլի պարապ մնացի


շատ սիրուն նկարա :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Հաստատ թարսա երևում…



Հա էլի ԱՎԵԼԻ ես գեշացել  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Հենց նոր…
> Էլի պարապ մնացի


Ինչպես ռեալում , շատ սիրուն ես  :Love: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Լավ տերևաթափ է չէ?
> Ափսոս նկարը լրիվությամբ չեմ կարող դնել...


Ինչ լավ աշուն  :Blush:  ես ամբողջ տարին սպասում եմ աշնանը որ տերևները խշխշացնեմ , իսկ երբ նրանք թափվում են ափսոսում եմ տրորել , ու էնպես եմ շրջանցում , կարծես որ ես չտրորեմ մի ամբողջ հավիտենականություն կմնա  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Չիլի, շատ սիրուն նկար է: 
> 
> Սա էլ իմ նկարը՝ քույրիկիս հետ: 
> Ես ձախից եմ, կանաչա–մոխրագույն բաճկոնով:


Կներես , ո՞ր երկրում ես ապրում ։  :Blush:

----------


## Selene

> Հենց նոր…
> Էլի պարապ մնացի


 :Love:  Վեր, լավն ես :Smile:  Բայց հայացքդ մի տեսակ շատ թախիծ ունի :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

Գեղեցիկ ես, Վերա ջան: Ոնց որ նորություն ասեցի, էլի :LOL: :

----------


## Աբելյան

Ժիր էր կատուս, դուրեկան,
Հազիվ երեք ամսական
Երբ ծեծեցին դուռը մեր
Երկու կեղտոտ լակոտներ:
թե բա. "Հայկ փիսիկին չես տեսե՞լ"

էտ օրվանից էլ չեմ տեսել  :Sad: 
էս էլ ինքը կորելուց 3-4 օր առաջ

----------


## Արամ

> Ժիր էր կատուս, դուրեկան,
> Հազիվ երեք ամսական
> Երբ ծեծեցին դուռը մեր
> Երկու կեղտոտ լակոտներ:
> թե բա. "Հայկ փիսիկին չես տեսե՞լ"
> 
> էտ օրվանից էլ չեմ տեսել 
> էս էլ ինքը կորելուց 3-4 օր առաջ


Հայկ ես դու ես? :LOL:  Հ.Գ. կորել ես? :Think:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Ժիր էր կատուս, դուրեկան,
> էտ օրվանից էլ չեմ տեսել 
> էս էլ ինքը կորելուց 3-4 օր առաջ


Ոչինչ, ուրիշ փիսո կգտնես. :Sad:

----------


## Selene

Վայ, Հայկո ջան, իսկականից լավ փիսոյա, որովհետև ես ընդհանրապես փիսոնեի ու կատուների չեմ սիրում, բայց քո փիսիկը լավն է, երևի նրանից է, որ դեռ շատ պստլո է :Smile: 
Մի տխրի, գուցե մի օր գտնես :Xeloq:

----------


## Հենո

Երկրորդ նկարում ես ու Մակկայն ենք  :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

լոլ)
ինչ էլ նման ա))

մմ... աչքերս են  :Jpit:   :Blush:

----------


## Kita

> Ժիր էր կատուս, դուրեկան,
> Հազիվ երեք ամսական
> Երբ ծեծեցին դուռը մեր
> Երկու կեղտոտ լակոտներ:
> թե բա. "Հայկ փիսիկին չես տեսե՞լ"
> 
> էտ օրվանից էլ չեմ տեսել 
> էս էլ ինքը կորելուց 3-4 օր առաջ


Վայ Հայկ էտ ոնց էտ կատվիկին կորցրիր :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Հենո ,Մակայը վերջնաաաաա :LOL:  լավն էր ,ապրես :Hands Up: 

Անուլիկ ջան,չարաճճի ախքեր ունես :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երկրորդ նկարում ես ու Մակկայն ենք


Վերջապես չծխող նկարներ։  :Hands Up: 
Առաջինը շատ լավն է։  :Smile:  
Երկրորդի որակը լավը չի, աչքդ էլ ինչ–որ էն չի...  :Blink:  Համ էլ էս ի՜նչ կեղտոտ «պադյեզդ» ա։  :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> լոլ)
> ինչ էլ նման ա))
> 
> մմ... աչքերս են


Ամառուկ, ոնց ա երևում, որ լացել շատ ես սիրում. լացկան աչքեր ունես։  :Tongue:  :Blush:

----------


## Selene

*Հենո*, առաջին նկարը շատ լավն է :Smile: 
*Ամառու* ջան, մի տեսակ խորամանկ հայացքով ես դուրս եկել :Wink: , կամ էլ, ինձ այդպես թվաց :Blush: 
Բայց մեկ է, քո աչուկները անմեղ են :Love:

----------


## Artgeo

:Blush:

----------


## ivy

Artgeo, էս խեղճ աղջկա դեմքը ինչի՞ ես փակել:  :Smile: Մաշկի որակից ու մարմնի կառուցվածքից երևում է, որ վրացուհի է:  :Wink: 
Ամբողջ ազգով-տակով Վրաստանից եմ. մի քիչ իրենց տեսակը տարբերում եմ: Բայց հնարավոր է, որ սխալվում եմ...  :Smile: Լավ, դա կարևոր էլ չի: Կարևորը այն է, որ դու մի տեսակ շատ առնական տեսք ունես իր կողքին:  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ինձ թվում է ես էդ աղջկան ճանաչում եմ  :LOL: 
Միտքը դուրս եկավ  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար



----------


## Սամվել

> 


 :LOL:  Տենա՞ս քեզ ոչմի անգամ սինոփսիսում չեմ տեսել : իմ կարծիքով չէ  :Blush:

----------


## Selene

Բագրատ ջան, դու Արթուրից դաժան ես վարվել  գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների հետ,նկարային խոշտանգումները նկատի  ունեմ :Shok:  :LOL: 
Բայց դու լավ ես դուրս եկել :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էլի խոշտանգում  :LOL:

----------


## Selene

> Էլի խոշտանգում


Այս անգամ ավելի մեղմ է մոտեցումը :LOL:  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Բա ինձ չե՞ք ուզում տենաք :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

*Էս էլ ես*

----------


## Andro

:Smile:  ահա և ես

----------


## NetX

> մմ... աչքերս են


Լաffնեն :Cool:

----------


## Dayana

:Think:  Էս ինչա կատարվում, ոչ մի նկար չեմ տեսնում  :Sad:  imageshare-um դրածներն իմ մոտ չեն բացվում, attach արեք էլի  :Blush:  ես էլ եմ ուզում բոլորիդ դեմքով ճանաչեմ  :Blush:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բագրատ… չէի սպասում քեզանից նմանատիպ դաժանություն: Սա մեզ դաս, որ քո հետ նկարվելը հանցագործություն է :Tongue:  պիտի զգույշ լինենք

----------


## Ariadna

> 


Բագ, էս ինչ լավ ա ստացվել :LOL:  Բայց կենդանիները համաձա՞յն էին։ (Քանի որ ռուսերեն գրել չի կարելի, հարցս թարգմանաբար եմ հղում։)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բագ, էս ինչ լավ ա ստացվել Բայց կենդանիները համաձա՞յն էին։ (Քանի որ ռուսերեն գրել չի կարելի, հարցս թարգմանաբար եմ հղում։)


Տենան գլուխս կջարդեն  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Բագրատ… չէի սպասում քեզանից նմանատիպ դաժանություն: Սա մեզ դաս, որ քո հետ նկարվելը հանցագործություն է պիտի զգույշ լինենք


Վեռ ջան, կարամ քո սինգլ նկարի հետ էլ նույն բանը անեմ  :LOL: , նենց որ պետք ա լավ լինես հետս  :Tongue:

----------


## Ariadna

Բագ, իսկ ավատարդ էլ ա՞ նախկինում աղջկա դիմանկար եղել։ :LOL:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ձայնալար-ի խոսքերից  
> Էլի խոշտանգում


Այսպես խոշտանգել թե' տղային, թե' աղջկան  :Shok:  , սադի'ստ:
Տղային լրիվ քրքրել ես  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ձայնալար-ի խոսքերից  
> Էլի խոշտանգում


Այսպես խոշտանգել թե' տղային, թե' աղջկան...սադի'ստ, տղային լրիվ քրքրել ես,տեսքից գցել...

----------


## Artgeo

> Artgeo, էս խեղճ աղջկա դեմքը ինչի՞ ես փակել: Մաշկի որակից ու մարմնի կառուցվածքից երևում է, որ վրացուհի է: 
> Ամբողջ ազգով-տակով Վրաստանից եմ. մի քիչ իրենց տեսակը տարբերում եմ: Բայց հնարավոր է, որ սխալվում եմ...


Ծնվել և մեծացել է Թբիլիսիում, բայց 12 տարեկանից Երևանում է: Վրացուհի չէ, հայ է: Նույնիսկ ավելին, էն որ ասում են, Հռոմի Պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ  :LOL:  Այ էտ դեպքն ա: Իրար բացարձակապես չենք հասկանում արդեն  :LOL:  Չնայած առաջ էլ էինք իրար ուտում  :Blush:  



> Լավ, դա կարևոր էլ չի: Կարևորը այն է, որ դու մի տեսակ շատ առնական տեսք ունես իր կողքին:


 :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Վայ Հայկ էտ ոնց էտ կատվիկին կորցրիր


էհ  :Sad: 
որ պապաս թողեր տունը պահեինք, չէր կորի
շատ ծանր եմ տարել իրա կորուստը, ու մինչև հիմա էլ շարունակվում ա

----------


## Dayana

> էհ 
> որ պապաս թողեր տունը պահեինք, չէր կորի
> շատ ծանր եմ տարել իրա կորուստը, ու մինչև հիմա էլ շարունակվում ա


Հայկ ի՞նչ կասես, եթե ես քեզ փիսո նվիրեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Վերևում`
Անահիտ ( Amaru ), Դավիթ ( Davo'o) , 2 հոգի Ռոսաստանից եկած մադրիդիստներ ,Մեր սայթի ադմին Արմանը և անկրկնելի Քրիստիկը (Kiki )
Ներքևում `
Կիկի եղբայրը ,Ես,Անահիտի եղբայր Սաքոն...

մեկել 6-20 հոգի կադրից դուրս:

սա անցած սեզոնի Ռեալ Մադրիդ -Բիլբաո հանդիպման վերջում նկարվածներն են: Կամային հաղթանակ տարանք երկրորդ խաղակեսում ` պարտվելով 0-1

----------


## Amaru

լոոոլ, Պետրոս
գնամ գցեմ ինձ))))) ինձ նայեցի էս նկարում, սիրտս կանգնեց))) մդաաա))

էհ, ժամանակներ էին…))) էս անգամ որ հավաքվենք, արժի ապարատ վերցնել, հը՞))

----------


## Սերխիո

> էհ, ժամանակներ էին…))) էս անգամ որ հավաքվենք, արժի ապարատ վերցնել, հը՞))


ասեք ,հավաքվենք ,ես խնդիր չունեմ :Wink: 
ապարատն էլ անպայման

----------


## Second Chance

Շատ վատորակ է միգուցե, :Blush:  բայց ինձ դուր է գալիս  այս նկարը :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շատ վատորակ է միգուցե, բայց ինձ դուր է գալիս  այս նկարը


ԻՆձ էլ  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Շատ վատորակ է միգուցե, բայց ինձ դուր է գալիս  այս նկարը


Վայ ոնց որ "փիսիկը նստած մի մութ անկյունում" երգի հերոս փիսոն լինես  :Love:

----------


## Աբելյան

ինձ էլ դուր եկավ

նման ես ավատարիդ մեջի աղջկան

----------


## Second Chance

> ԻՆձ էլ





> Վայ ոնց որ "փիսիկը նստած մի մութ անկյունում" երգի հերոս փիսոն լինես


 :Blush:  :LOL: 



> ինձ էլ դուր եկավ


մերսի երեխեք ջան :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> նման ես ավատարիդ մեջի աղջկան


բնականաբար :Wink:  ավատարիս մեջի աղջիկը ես եմ

----------


## Cassiopeia

> բնականաբար ավատարիս մեջի աղջիկը ես եմ


Վայ, անկեղծ ասած ինձ միշտ թվացել է, թե ավատարիդ մեջ դեղին վարդ է պատկերված… նոր ուշադիր նայեցի… :Blush: 
Հ.Գ. Լավն ես :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Ես ու Բագրատը (Ձայնալար) աշխատանքի վայրում  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վայ, անկեղծ ասած ինձ միշտ թվացել է, թե ավատարիդ մեջ դեղին վարդ է պատկերված… նոր ուշադիր նայեցի…
> Հ.Գ. Լավն ես


սա հաճոյախոսություն էր ,թե իրոք չես նկատել ? :Shok: 
*
Ամինա* պուպուշ ես

----------


## Սամվել

> Վայ, անկեղծ ասած ինձ միշտ թվացել է, թե ավատարիդ մեջ դեղին վարդ է պատկերված… նոր ուշադիր նայեցի…
> Հ.Գ. Լավն ես


Ճիշտն ասած ինձ էլ  :Blush:  ԲԱյց շատ սիրունա ավատարդ  :Love: 

Դու էլ  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ես ու Բագրատը (Ձայնալար) աշխատանքի վայրում


Բագրատն իրենից ու կյանքից գոհ, իսկ դու հոգնած ու զզված… 
Մի հատ դեմքիդ արտահայտությունը փողի վայ :Angry2:  ոնց որ աշխարհի բոլոր հոգսերը քո ուսերին լինեն…

Հ.Գ. Երկուսիդ էլ շաաատ եմ սիրում :Love:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Բագրատն իրենից ու կյանքից գոհ, իսկ դու հոգնած ու զզված… 
> Մի հատ դեմքիդ արտահայտությունը փողի վայ ոնց որ աշխարհի բոլոր հոգսերը քո ուսերին լինեն…
> 
> Հ.Գ. Երկուսիդ էլ շաաատ եմ սիրում


Ի՞նչ *ՓՈՂ* վեր ջան :Dntknw: 

Հ.Գ.
Մենք էլ քեզ, համենայն դեպս ես որ հաստատ  :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ի՞նչ *ՓՈՂ* վեր ջան


Նոր, լավ էլ հասկացար, որ նկատի ունեի *փոխել* բայը, բայց տենցելա հնչում :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

Ամինա,լավն ես :Smile: 

Նոր,հիմա էլ դեմքդ փոխել ես Թուրքիայօ,որ չճանաչեն՞ք :LOL: 
Լավ է,ինչ որա յա,մեկա շաաաաատ լավն եք :Love:  :Smile:  :Blush: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Նոր, լավ էլ հասկացար, որ նկատի ունեի *փոխել* բայը, բայց տենցելա հնչում


Բայց տենց էլ չհասկացա ում ու ինչքան եմ պարտք  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես ու Բագրատը (Ձայնալար) աշխատանքի վայրում


Սենց անարդարա  :Sad:  ես էլի չեմ կարողանում նայել, attach արեք էլի, իմ մոտ imageshare-ը չի բացում  :Sad:   :Blush:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բագրատն իրենից ու կյանքից գոհ, իսկ դու հոգնած ու զզված…


Էսօր ավելի շուտ հակառակ վիճակն ա  :Smile: 




> Մի հատ դեմքիդ արտահայտությունը փողի վայ


Հա ճիշտ ես ասում Վեռ ջան 20 օր ա փող չենք ստացել, Նորո փողի հլը իաաա  :LOL: 




> Հ.Գ. Երկուսիդ էլ շաաատ եմ սիրում


Դե էլ չասեմ  :Love:

----------


## Selene

*Amina*, շատ լավ նկար էր, մի տեսակ գողտրիկ :Smile: 

*Նորոն* ու *Բագրատն* էլ, դե շատ սիրուն նկար է, էտ բոլորը տեսան :Love: 
Վերա, բայց տենց էլ չնկատեցի, որ Նորոյի դեմքը տխուրա, կասեի՝ ավելի շատ հակառակը :Think:  :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

[QUOTE=Նորմարդ;491521]Ես ու Բագրատը (Ձայնալար) աշխատանքի վայրում  :Smile:  /QUOTE]

Նենց ոչինչ իրար հետ նայվում եք: :Smile:  Լավ նկարա, Բագրատը էս ինչ ուրախ ա: Նորո՞ էս ինչի ես սենց տրխել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես ու Բագրատը (Ձայնալար) աշխատանքի վայրում


Դավաճանո՞ւմ ես, հա՞  :Angry2: 

Լա՛վ
Ես ու Բյուրը համբուրվելիս 

http://www.akumb.am/nkarner/displayimage.php?pos=-2457
 :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շատ վատորակ է միգուցե, բայց ինձ դուր է գալիս  այս նկարը


Ինձ էլ։  :Smile:  Շատ լավ նկար է։  :Ok:  Նկարի որակը հեչ, կարևորը քո որակն է։  :Jpit: 



> Վայ, անկեղծ ասած ինձ միշտ թվացել է, թե ավատարիդ մեջ դեղին վարդ է պատկերված… նոր ուշադիր նայեցի…


Վեր, երկար ժամանակ փորձում էի Amina–ի ավատարի մեջ վարդ տեսնել, ահագին ջանքերից հետո վերջը մի կերպ տեսա։ :



> Ես ու Բագրատը (Ձայնալար) աշխատանքի վայրում


Վայ, ինչ լավ նկար է։  :Smile:  Նոր, շատ լավ ես դուրս եկել ու հեչ էլ տխուր չես։ Ո՞վ ա ասում, թե տխուր չլինելու համար մարդ պիտի պարտադիր բերանը մինչև ականջները բացի։  :Shok:  Ձայնալար, իսկ դու հավեսով չաղացել ես,  :Tongue:  թե չէ նենց՝ դու էլ վատ չես դուրս եկել։  :Jpit:   :Wink: 




> Դավաճանո՞ւմ ես, հա՞ 
> 
> Լա՛վ
> Ես ու Բյուրը համբուրվելիս 
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/nkarner/displayimage.php?pos=-2457


Արթ, արխիվդ քրքրելուց դեռ չե՞ս պրծել։  :LOL:  Համ էլ հերիք ա մարդկանց խաբես։  :Tongue:  Կարծեմ ես էի նկարողը, ու էդ նկարի միակ իմաստն էն ա, որ, չգիտես ինչու, ձեզնից ոչ մեկը չէր ուզում նկարվել։  :Sad:  :LOL:  Բայց հաստատ համբուրվել էլ չէիք ուզում։  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ վատորակ է միգուցե, բայց ինձ դուր է գալիս այս նկարը


Անի՛, լավն ես 
Ի դեպ, ես արդեն գիտեի, որ ավատարիդ նկարը դու ես: Դե դեմքդ ճանաչեցի:

----------


## Second Chance

> Վայ, անկեղծ ասած ինձ միշտ թվացել է, թե ավատարիդ մեջ դեղին վարդ է պատկերված… նոր ուշադիր նայեցի…
> Հ.Գ. Լավն ես





> Ամինա,լավն ես





> Amina, շատ լավ նկար էր, մի տեսակ գողտրիկ





> Ճիշտն ասած ինձ էլ  ԲԱյց շատ սիրունա ավատարդ 
> Դու էլ





> Ամինա պուպուշ ես





> Ինձ էլ։  Շատ լավ նկար է Նկարի որակը հեչ, կարևորը քո որակն է։


Վայյ շատ մերսի բոլորին :Smile:  :Blush: 



> Վեր, երկար ժամանակ փորձում էի Amina–ի ավատարի մեջ վարդ տեսնել, ահագին ջանքերից հետո վերջը մի կերպ տեսա։


Բայց ես տենց էլ չտեսա :LOL: , ահագին էլ տանջվել եմ որ պատկերացնեմ :Xeloq: 
Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Մերսի Բյուր :Wink:

----------


## Հենո

Առաջին նկարում ես ու Բարսելոնա բալետ անող Հայկոն… (Իրան չեք ճանաչում) :Smile: 
Երկրորդ նկարն էլ ես եմ շատ չվախենաք ամենագեշ նկարներիցսա :LOL:

----------


## Ծով

> Ես ու Բյուրը համբուրվելիս 
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/nkarner/displayimage.php?pos=-2457


ՀԻմա ի՞նչ... :LOL: 
լավ նկարա..
Հենոն..չծխելուց :Shok:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Դավաճանո՞ւմ ես, հա՞ 
> 
> Լա՛վ
> Ես ու Բյուրը համբուրվելիս 
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/nkarner/displayimage.php?pos=-2457


վսյո ապե խլելու կա. մեր քվորը առանց մեր թույլատվության ոչ մեկ դեռ չէր պաչել :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սա էլ ես ու Նորոն աշխատանքային օրվա վերջում  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սա էլ ես ու Նորոն աշխատանքային օրվա վերջում


Ոնց ա երևում, որ ամբողջ օրը անձնուրաց ու անձնվիրաբար աշխատել եք...  :Pioneer:   :LOL: 
Բա, հետո էլ կասեն՝ աշխատանքը գեղեցկացնում է մարդուն...  :Think:   :LOL:

----------


## schuschanik

> Սա էլ ես ու Նորոն աշխատանքային օրվա վերջում


ինչ դաժան տեսք ունեք :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

> Սա էլ ես ու Նորոն աշխատանքային օրվա վերջում


լօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօլ  :Shok:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Բագ,սպանում էր :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բայց ես տենց էլ չտեսա, ահագին էլ տանջվել եմ որ պատկերացնեմ


ես էլ որ արդեն աղջիկ եմ տենում, էլ էտ վարդը չի երևում  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Շատ վատորակ է միգուցե, բայց ինձ դուր է գալիս  այս նկարը


Մի խոսքով դու սիրունիկ վարդ ես :Blush:  :Love: 
եթերային  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

ինչպես ասում են նարդիստները ` ղազ էի բռնել ,բմբուլները քամուն էի տալիս :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> ինչպես ասում են նարդիստները ` ղազ էի բռնել ,բմբուլները քամուն էի տալիս


Հազիվ էլ էլի  :LOL:  Արձաններին հաղթես  :Tongue:  
Մի օր կխաղանք  :Wink:  Կամ Ինտերնետով կարաք հենց հիմա էլ  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ի՜նչ լավն են այս նոր սմայլիկները  :Love:

----------


## Սերխիո

ժամանակ ու հավես չունեմ ,բայց մի օր ամեն ասպարեզում կմրցենք :Wink: 
 նայի կարգավիճակս ,հույս չունենսա կրելու :Smile:

----------


## Script

> ինչպես ասում են նարդիստները ` ղազ էի բռնել ,բմբուլները քամուն էի տալիս


Ինչ լավ նկարա :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ինչպես ասում են նարդիստները ` ղազ էի բռնել ,բմբուլները քամուն էի տալիս


Դե որ այդպես անկեղծ խոսակցություն գնաց… :LOL:

----------


## Armeno

Չմեռանք ամանորյա սմայլիկ էլ դարձանք

----------


## Selene

*Պետրոս, Բագրատ*, շատ հաջող նկարներ են անկեղծ ասած :Wink: 
*Արմենո ջան*, սմայլիկից էլ լավ բան, անձամբ ես սմայլեր շատ եմ սիրում, հատկապես ուրախ ու ամանորյա :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չմեռանք ամանորյա սմայլիկ էլ դարձանք


Վայ, Արմենո, ինչ նման ես Քաջ Նազարին:  :Smile:   :Jpit:  Հավես նկար է:  :Wink:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Չմեռանք ամանորյա սմայլիկ էլ դարձանք


Ճիշտ ա, հեսա սմայլիկների փոխարեն, քո նկարն եմ դնելու: :Tongue: 
Պուպուշ տղա ես: :Victory:

----------


## Աբելյան

էս էլ իմ "սիրուն" աչքերը

----------


## Dayana

> էս էլ իմ "սիրուն" աչքերը


Հայց բայց բնականից ավելի սիրունա ստեղ շիլա  :Lol2:

----------


## Աբելյան

որ շիլ ա, ուրեմն բնականից ավելի սիրուն ա՞

համ էլ անունս սխալ ես գրել  :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

Ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարները 2

*Թեման փակվում է։*

----------

